# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Πλοία Μουσεία Ελλάδος >  SS Hellas Liberty [Ελλάς Λίμπερτυ - SS Arthur M. Huddell] (IMO 5025706)

## Maroulis Nikos

ΡΟΤΑ για το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, βάζει ένα από τα τρία εναπομείναντα φορτηγά πλοία «Liberty». Το πλοίο παραχωρείται από την αμερικανική κυβέρνηση στην Ελλάδα για τη δημιουργία Μουσείου Ναυτικής Παράδοσης.

Το πλοίο - Μουσείο θα κοσμεί τον Πειραιά δίπλα στο χώρο που θα στεγαστεί το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και θα αποτελεί σημείο αναφοράς για τη μακραίωνη ναυτική μας παράδοση, καθώς και πόλο έλξης για χιλιάδες επισκέπτες. Σημειώνεται ότι σήμερα το πλοίο χρησιμοποιείται στην Αμερική για την πόντιση τηλεπικοινωνιακών καλωδίων. 

Χθες για το σκοπό αυτό ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Μανώλης Κεφαλογιάννης συναντήθηκε στο ΥΕΝ με τους ελληνοαμερικάνους γερουσιαστές Λεωνίδα Ραπτάκη (Road Island) και κ. Δημήτριο Γιάνναρο (Connecticut) oι οποίοι συνοδεύονταν από τον Robert Winchester, της πρεσβείας των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών της Αμερικής στην Αθήνα και τον εφοπλιστή Σπύρο Πολέμη.

Τα πλοία «Liberty» αποτελούν τη «ζωντανή» ιστορία της αναγέννησης της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας μετά τον δεύτερο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο. Οι Ελληνες ναυτικοί και τα ελληνικά πλοία ανέπτυξαν σημαντική δράση μεταφέροντας στρατεύματα και εφόδια κατά τη διάρκεια του Β' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, στις μάχες του Ατλαντικού. Το κόστος της δράσης αυτής ήταν η απώλεια μεγάλου αριθμού Ελλήνων ναυτικών και σχεδόν το σύνολο του ελληνικού εμπορικού στόλου. Τα πλοία Liberty έχουν μεγάλη ιστορική σημασία για την πατρίδα μας. Είναι τα πλοία τα οποία διαδραμάτισαν καθοριστικό ρόλο στην αναγέννηση της ελληνικής εμπορικής ναυτιλίας, μετά τον Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο.

Η πρωτοβουλία 

Η πρωτοβουλία της παραχώρησης του πλοίου για τη δημιουργία Μουσείου Ναυτικής Παράδοσης είχε αναληφθεί από τον υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας κ. Μανώλη Κεφαλογιάννη κατά τη διάρκεια της τελευταίας επίσκεψής του στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Αμερικής σε συνεργασία με τους Ελληνοαμερικάνους Γερουσιαστές.

Η συνάντηση διεξήχθη σε εγκάρδιο κλίμα και επιβεβαίωσε τις άριστες σχέσεις των δύο χωρών. Η συνάντηση είχε ως αντικείμενο την παραχώρηση ενός πλοίου τύπου Liberty, από τα ελάχιστα πλοία τέτοιου τύπου που διασώζονται παγκοσμίως. 

Το αίτημα για την παραχώρηση του εν λόγω πλοίου, είχε τεθεί επισήμως και έγινε αποδεκτό το Φεβρουάριο του περασμένου έτους στον πρέσβη των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών στη χώρα μας, Charles Ries.

Στο διάστημα που ακολούθησε, ξεπεράστηκαν αρκετά από τα εμπόδια που υπήρχαν, μεταξύ των οποίων και η προσαρμογή της αμερικανικής νομοθεσίας, για την υλοποίηση του αιτήματος της δωρεάς στο υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας της Ελλάδος. 


*Πηγή ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ*
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...13/1140740.htm

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Παρόλο που έχει περάσει παραπάνω από ένας χρόνος δεν έχει ακουστεί για την παραχώρηση στην Ελλάδα ενός από τα λίγα Liberty που έχουν σωθεί. Σύμφωνα με αμερικάνικες πηγές υπάρχουν μόνο τρία, τα SS _John W. Brown_ και SS Jeremiah O'Brien που είναι μουσεία και το SS Albert M Boe που από το  1964 σαν _Star of Kodiak είναι πλωτό κονσερβοποιείο ψαριών.
Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατες πληροφορίες το πλοίο που πρόκειται να παραχωρηθεί στην Ελλάδα είναι το SS_ Arthur M. Huddell που χρησιμοποιήται για την πόντιση καλωδίων (είχε μετατραπεί για την πόντιση του αγωγού καυσίμων από την Αγγλία στη Νορμανδία το 1944) από την ΑΤ&Τ. Ελπίζω να είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και να γίνουν οι μετατροπές για να γίνει όπωςήταν τα φορτηγά πλοία.. Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι θα πρέπει να πάει στο ¶λσος Ναυτικής Παράδοσης δίπλα στο Θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ

Δείτε στο παρακάτω link ένα βίντεο με ξενάγησητο SS Jeremiah O'Brien που *συντηρείται από εθελοντές και κάνει και ταξίδια*!!!
http://www.bowkera.com/jeremiah_obrien.htm

Εγώ πάντως θα ήθελα να υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στην  Ελλάδα. Και να είναι στο ¶λσος Ναυτικής Παράδοσης δίπλα στο Θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ και την τριήρη και να μπορούν τα παιδια (και οι μεγάλοι) να μάθουν τη ναυτική μας παράδοση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από το 1936 το Αμερικάνικο Ναυτικό σχεδίαζε την ναυπήγηση εμπορικών πλοίων που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν κατά τη διάρκεια ενός πολέμου.
Το Μάρτιο του 1941 και ενώ η ΗΠΑ ήταν ακόμη εκτός πολέμου αποφασίστηκε ένα σχέδιο πλοίου με κωδικό EC2-S-C1 (Emergency Cargo, 2 = μεγάλο πλοίο) βασισμένο στο σχέδιο των βρετανικών _Ocean_-class που ήδη κατασκευάζονταν στις ΗΠΑ.
Τα νέα πλοία είχαν λέβητες με πετρέλαιο σε αντίθεση με το κάρβουνο που έκαιγαν τα προηγούμενα. Επίσης για να μειωθεί το κόστος για πρώτη φορά χρησιμοποιήθηκε εκτεταμένα η ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση στην κατασκευή πλοίων αντί των ηλώσεων (πριτσινιών) που ήταν συνηθισμένο μέχρι τότε (μόνο δύο γερμανικά θωρηκτά είχαν κατασκευαστεί με ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση μέχρι τότε αλλά η ιδέα εγκαταλείφτηκε στα επόμενα). Η ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση μείωσε το κόστος των εργατικών κατά ένα τρίτο και σημαντικά το βάρος του πλοίου.
Με την είσοδο των ΗΠΑ στον πόλεμο και την κλιμάκωση του πολέμου στην Ευρώπη ήταν επιτακτική η ανάγκη να μεταφέρονται εφόδια στην Ευρώπη. Τα γερμανικά υποβρύχια έιχαν προκαλέσει μεγάλες απώλειες στις νηοπομπές. Τη λύση έδωσαν τα Λίμπερτυ και τα αντίστοιχα πετρελαιοφόρα Τ2 που κατασκευάζονταν με γρήγορότερο ρυθμό από τα πλοία που μπορούσαν να βυθίσουν οι Γερμανοί. Συνολικά 2750 πλοία κατασκευάστηκαν στα επόμενα 4 χρόνια του πολέμου, κατασκευάζονταν με τη μέθοδο της υπεργολαβίας δηλαδή τα μεγάλα ναυπηγεία έδιναν σε μικρότερα ναυπηγεία να κατασκευάσουν επιμέρους τμήματα του πλοίου τα οποία συναρμολογούνταν ώστε να ολοκληρωθεί το πλοίο. Ο μέσος όρος ναυπήγησης έφτασε το ένα πλοίο σε 42 ημέρες! Μάλιστα για λόγους δημοσιότητας και ηθικού της κοινής γνώμης το SS Robert E Peary κατασκευάστηκε σε 4 μέρες 15 ώρες και 30 λεπτά από την ώρα που τέθηκε η τροπίδα.
Πολλά από τα πλοία ήταν καταδικασμένα να μην κάνουν δεύτερο ταξίδι μια και τα γερμανικά υποβρύχια καραδοκούσαν. Επίσης προβλήματα παρουσιάστηκαν και με την αντοχή του σκάφους 19 πλοία κόπηκαν στα δύο χωρίς εξήγηση. Παρόλο που κατηγορήθηκαν οι ανειδίκευτοι εργάτες που χρησιμοποιούσαν τα ναυπηγεία (τις περισσότερες φορές γυναίκες που δούλευαν πρώτη φορά στη ζωή τους!). Αποδείχτηκε ότι ο χάλυβας που χρησιμοποιούσαν γινόταν ψαθυρός (πρακτικά έχανε την ελαστικότητά του) στις χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες του Βορείου Ατλαντικού και με τις συγκολλήσει μια ρωγμή μπορούσε να επεκταθέι μια και τα ελάσματα δεν είχαν κενό όπως στις ηλώσεις. Τα προβλήματα αυτά λύθηκαν στο επόμενα πλοία τα VICTORY.

SS John W Brown Πηγή: http://www.liberty-ship.com/
Μετά τον πόλεμο τα περισσότερα πλοία αυτά εκποιήθηκαν και αποτέλεσαν τη βάση για την αναγέννηση του ελληνικού εμπορικού στόλου που είχε αποδεκατιστεί από τον πόλεμο.
Από το Δεκέμβριο του 1946 έως τον Απρίλιο του 1947, αγοράσθηκαν συνολικά 100 λίμπερτυς και 7 δεξαμενόπλοια τύπου Τ2 από Έλληνες εφοπλιστές, αντί τιμήματος 580.000 δολαρίων το καθένα, με ευκολίες πληρωμής και αποτέλεσαν τον πυρήνα του μετέπειτα εντυπωσιακού ελληνικού εμπορικού στόλου.  
Τα πρώτα αυτά πλοία οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί τα αποκάλεσαν «ευλογημένα» γιατί θεώρησαν ότι ήταν τυχερά μιας και απʼ αυτά ξεκίνησε η τεράστια ανάπτυξη που έφερε την ελληνόκτητη ναυτιλία στην πρώτη θέση της παγκόσμιας κατάταξης. Κατά τη γνώμη μου ευλογημένοι ήταν οι Έλληνες ναυτικού που κατάφεραν να τα κινούν "πάσει θυσία" και που έκαναν πλοία φτιαγμένα για 10 χρόνια το πολύ να ταξιδεύουν για τριάντα χρόνια από τη ναυπήγησή τους. 
Μοντέλο Λίμπερτυ. Από το Ινστιτούτο Ιστορίας Εμπορικής Ναυτίλίας http://museum.yen.gr

Χαρακτηριστικά των πλοίων:

Εκτόπισμα : 14.245 tons (12.922,8 μετρικοί τόνοι)
Ολική Χωρητικότητα GRT: 7.176,5 κόροι)
Νεκρό βάρος DWT:10.428 tons (10.595.3 μετρικοί τόνοι)
Μεταφορική ικανότητα : 9.140 tons (8.291,6 μετρικοί τόνοι)
Μήκος: 135 m
Πλάτος: 17,3 m
Βύθισμα: 8,5 m
Πρόωση: Μία παλινδρομική μηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης με δύο υδραυλωτούς λέβητες πετρελαίου, μία προπέλα
Ισχύς: 2500 hp (1,9 MW) 
Ταχύτητα: 11 με 11,5 κόμβοι 
Αυτονομία: 20.000 ναυτικά μίλια
Ηλεκτρογεννήτριες : τρείς κινούμενες με παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή, ολική ηλεκτρική ισχύς 60 kW
Πλήρωμα: 41 άτομα 


Από το Ινστιτούτο Ιστορίας Εμπορικής Ναυτίλίας http://museum.yen.gr

----------


## nala

> Παρόλο που έχει περάσει παραπάνω από ένας χρόνος δεν έχει ακουστεί για την παραχώρηση στην Ελλάδα ενός από τα λίγα Liberty που έχουν σωθεί. Σύμφωνα με αμερικάνικες πηγές υπάρχουν μόνο τρία, τα SS _John W. Brown_ και SS Jeremiah O'Brien που είναι μουσεία και το SS Albert M Boe που από το 1964 σαν _Star of Kodiak είναι πλωτό κονσερβοποιείο ψαριών._
> _Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατες πληροφορίες το πλοίο που πρόκειται να παραχωρηθεί στην Ελλάδα είναι το SS_ Arthur M. Huddell που χρησιμοποιήται για την πόντιση καλωδίων (είχε μετατραπεί για την πόντιση του αγωγού καυσίμων από την Αγγλία στη Νορμανδία το 1944) από την ΑΤ&Τ. Ελπίζω να είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και να γίνουν οι μετατροπές για να γίνει όπωςήταν τα φορτηγά πλοία.. Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι θα πρέπει να πάει στο ¶λσος Ναυτικής Παράδοσης δίπλα στο Θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ
> 
> Δείτε στο παρακάτω link ένα βίντεο με ξενάγησητο SS Jeremiah O'Brien που *συντηρείται από εθελοντές και κάνει και ταξίδια*!!!
> http://www.bowkera.com/jeremiah_obrien.htm
> 
> Εγώ πάντως θα ήθελα να υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στην Ελλάδα. Και να είναι στο ¶λσος Ναυτικής Παράδοσης δίπλα στο Θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ και την τριήρη και να μπορούν τα παιδια (και οι μεγάλοι) να μάθουν τη ναυτική μας παράδοση.


To sigkekrimeno liberty briskotan mexri prin merika xronia sto san fratzisko kai malista ekane kai krouazieres!!!! kai ekpedeytika taksidia gia tous ajivmatikous tous US Navy. Kati pou isos den kseroun poloi eine oti h skini pou dixnei sthn tenia titanikos, ta embola na allazoun fora(proso-anapoda) kateythian, eine girismenes mesa se ayto plio. exo mpei mesa sto liberty ayto kai pragmatika eine foberi empiria. exo kai polles fotos alla distixos eine se hard copy kai prepei na skanaristoun gia na aneboun.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> To sigkekrimeno liberty briskotan mexri prin merika xronia sto san fratzisko kai malista ekane kai krouazieres!!!! kai ekpedeytika taksidia gia tous ajivmatikous tous US Navy. Kati pou isos den kseroun poloi eine oti h skini pou dixnei sthn tenia titanikos, ta embola na allazoun fora(proso-anapoda) kateythian, eine girismenes mesa se ayto plio. exo mpei mesa sto liberty ayto kai pragmatika eine foberi empiria. exo kai polles fotos alla distixos eine se hard copy kai prepei na skanaristoun gia na aneboun.


Προφανώς αναφέρεσαι στο SS Jeremiah O' Brien που αναφέρω στη φράση:


> Δείτε στο παρακάτω link ένα βίντεο με ξενάγησητο SS Jeremiah O'Brien που *συντηρείται από εθελοντές και κάνει και ταξίδια*!!!
> http://www.bowkera.com/jeremiah_obrien.htm
> 
> Εγώ πάντως θα ήθελα να υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στην Ελλάδα. Και να είναι στο ¶λσος Ναυτικής Παράδοσης δίπλα στο Θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ και την τριήρη και να μπορούν τα παιδια (και οι μεγάλοι) να μάθουν τη ναυτική μας παράδοση.


Όντως ακόμα και σήμερα είναι στον κόλπο του Σαν Φρατζίσκο. Και αν δεις στην επίσημη σελίδα (http://www.ssjeremiahobrien.org/) ανακοινώνουν το πρόγραμμα για τις κρουαζιέρες του 2007 (!) και όπως λέει και στο βίντεο γίμνονται για να γνωρίζουν οι νέοι την αμερικάνικη ναυτική παράδοση (!!!).
Μάλιστα διατηρήται σε τόσο καλή κατάσταση ώστε το 1994 ξεκίνησε από το Σαν Φρατσίσκο, πέρεσε τη διώρυγα του Παναμά και διέπλευσε για μια ακόμα φορά τον Ατλαντικό για να παραστεί στα 50 χρ'ονια από την απόβαση της Νορμαδίας, με πλήρωμα βετεράνους και Ναυτικούς Δοκίμους του Αμερικάνικου Ναυτικού (!!!)
Εμείς με τόση ναυτική παράδοση γιατί να μην έχουμε κάτι τέτοιο;;;

----------


## nala

Παναγιώτη se ayto anaferomai. Makari na eixame kai emeis teties kales idees kai praktikes.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Κατά τη γνώμη μου ευλογημένοι ήταν οι Έλληνες ναυτικού που κατάφεραν να τα κινούν "πάσει θυσία" και που έκαναν πλοία φτιαγμένα για 10 χρόνια το πολύ να ταξιδεύουν για τριάντα χρόνια από τη ναυπήγησή τους.


Παναγιώτη να ξέρες πόσο δίκιο έχεις .Και μετά τα Liberty συνεχίστηκε η ταλαιπωρία των Ελλήνων ναυτικών .Ότι το αποτυχημένο το ποιο παλιό που οι άλλοι το πήγαιναν για σκράπ ,το έπαιρναν κάποιοι ,και με το αίμα του πληρώματος, και την πατέντα των μηχανικών , ανταλλακτικά δεν υπήρχαν ούτε για δείγμα ,τα έκαναν και ταξίδευαν τους ωκεανούς .
Αν δεν υπήρχαν η επιθεωρήσεις από τους ασφαλιστές ,από cost guard ,P&I club κτλ ακόμα έτσι θα ήταν τα πράγματα .ΓιΆ αυτό θέλω να πω σε όλα τα παιδιά που ταξιδεύουν η θα ταξιδέψουν , να μην βαρυγκωμούν όταν περνούν επιθεωρήσεις .Είναι για την δική τους ασφάλεια .Αυτοί ταξιδεύουν με το βαπόρι .Όλοι οι άλλοι είναι σπίτι τους και κοιμόνται στην ασφάλεια της στεριάς.
Σας τα λεω αυτά ,διότι όταν ταξίδευα είχα πλακωθεί με πολύ κόσμο ,που έκαναν διάφορα τρικ για να ξεγελάσουν τους επιθεωρητές .
¶ντε γιατί τα πήρα που τα θυμήθηκα . Και μετά σου έρχεται η στραβή ,και αρχίζουμε ...δεν κατεβαίνει η βάρκα ,δεν κλείνει η πόρτα ,και παει λέγοντας .
Να θυμάστε ότι τα βαπόρια βουλιάζουν και καίγονται .

----------


## nala

Simfono polita me ton mastokosta, oi elinikes eteries eine mia periergi katastash, pou gia para polla xronia evgazan lefta, me thn logiki tis patentas kai tou epitheroriti gkavopoulou.!

Simera ta pragmata eine diaforetika alla distixos h nootropia ton perisoteron eterion paramenei h idia. kai ego anarotieme, pote epitelous tha katalaboume pos oi epitheoriseis kai to thesmiko plaisio tha eine arogos gia aytes(eteries) kai oxi exthros?? (opos aytes nomizoun.)

Prosopika pistevo oti oso h eliniki naytilia eine dioikitika domimeni opos eine simera, me gerokapetaneous apo thn epoxi ton liberty, me gious pou gienounte kapetaneoi, kai sixorianous pou xristikan arxipliarxoi, kai den kiriarxisei h texnokrtatiki antilipsi ton neon epistimonon, to pedio tha eine idio gia polla xronia... kai oi epidraseis tou den exoun na kanoun mono me themata asfaleias alla me olo to eyros ton drasthriothtvn tis naytiliakis eterias.

----------


## nala

Prospatho na anebaso mia fotografia sto thema ayto alla den mporo . pos to kano??? help

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aπο μηνυμα που εστειλε ο Γερουσιαστης του Rhode Ιsland, Λεωνιδας Ραπτακης, στο Γκρουπ Hellenic Ship Lovers

 ‘Last’ Liberty ship to head for Greece

LLOYD's LIST

‘Last’ Liberty ship to head for Greece
Nigel Lowry - Monday 4 February 2008


CURRENTLY tied up in the James River, Virginia, the USS Arthur M Huddell — sometimes described as the last surviving Liberty ship — looks destined to be towed to Greece to be kept alive as a maritime museum. President Bush signed off on legislation allowing the 1942-built vessel to be donated to Greece over a year ago, but in Athens the government declined to press on with the transfer until private sector funds for the project were in place. Shipping minister George Voulgarakis has now written to US Maritime Administrator Sean Connaughton at the Department of Transportation, notifying the US that the necessary steps to finalise the project’s details are being taken. These include appointing an official to act as project manager on behalf of the state and a US resident with power to sign any legal documents for the transfer on Greece’s behalf.
“We are almost all set,” confirmed Rhode Island’s Senator Leonidas Raptakis, one of the Greek American legislators who have led the effort together with Greek shipping interests, including Spyros Polemis and family. Mr Raptakis told Lloyd’s List that the next step was to approve a business plan. He said he hoped that by the summer the 7,176 gt Baltimore-built ship could be prepared for a tow to Greece under calm weather conditions. Mr Voulgarakis indicated to MarAd that “an important sum” had already been put into a special account for the project. In fact, project leaders have said the $5m minimum estimated project cost has now been covered in reliable pledges. Before December, only $1.5m had been gathered, but intensified fund-raising has succeeded in topping this up with contributions from many well-known Greek shipping names, including Vassilis Constantacopoulos, Panagiotis Tsakos, Spyros Karnessis, George Dalacouras and a number of others.

The final disappearance of the Liberty fleet strikes an emotional chord in the Greek shipping community, which has recognised the 1946 acquisition, on favourable terms, of 100 US surplus Liberty ships, as perhaps the most important single act in putting the industry back on its feet after the Second World War. More than 2,700 of the mass produced vessels were built in the US between1941 -1945, but, say backers of the project, only three — arguably four — still exist. Two are already museums in the US — the John W Brown in Baltimore and the Jeremiah O’Brian in San Francisco. A third — barely surviving — vessel counted by some is the SS Richard Montgomery, lying sunken in the Thames estuary since 1944, that has been controversially allowed to remain packed with munitions. That leaves the Arthur M Huddle as the only Liberty afloat and available, although it has faced scrapping as early as this month if a deal had not been put together with sponsors. Preliminary tests have showed only a low level of environmental concern over the vessel but it will still have to meet Environmental Protection Agency regulations. Thereafter, the budget will be used to repair the ship in the US for its Atlantic crossing, for towage and then refurbishing the ship in Greece. Senator Raptakis said that the initial budget appeared covered with pledges but “for anyone who wants to get involved there is still plenty of scope for contributions”.

Οπως εγραψε ο κ. Ραπτακης στο γκρουπ: "Three years so far, but we are almost near.  The final letters were signed by Minister Voulgarakis on January 4, 2008. I will be on NET TV  this Saturday 5pm, Greek time and will talk about the Liberty."

Φωτης

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια φωτο του ARTHUR M. HUDDELL στο River Sea Ships

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το πλοίο είχε μετασκευαστεί για να ποντίσει τον θαλάσσιο αγωγό καυσίμων που μετέφερε κάυσιμα στη δύναμη εισβολής μετά την απόβαση στη Νορμανδία. Μετά τον πόλεμο χρησιμοποιήθηκε για πόντιση καλωδίων από την ΑΤ&Τ.
Ξέρει κανείς σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται; ¶ραγε πως θα έρθει ρυμουλκούμενο ή με πλοίο πλωτή δεξαμενή;

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Οπως ειπε χτες ο Ραπτακης, θα ερθει ρυμουλκουμενο γυρω στο καλοκαιρι, που οι καιροι ειναι καλυτεροι απο τωρα. Λογικα μονο του θα ερθει. Δεν πιστευω να ερθει σε δεξαμενη. Ισως γιαυτο μαζεψαν λεφτα οι εφοπλιστες, ωστε να δεξαμενιστει εκει, για να διαπιστωθει αμα υπαρχει και καποιο προβλημα, ωστε να διορθωθει πριν την αναχωρηση του για εδω. Τωρα, κατι αλλο που συζητησα με τον Leo, ειναι το εξης: Το Queen Mary στην Καλιφορνια, ειναι μεσα σε ενα κλειστο μολο, και δεν ενοχλειται απο τυχον κυματισμους. Εμεις το Liberty θα το βαλουμε μπροστα στο ΥΕΝ, με καθε λογης πλοια και πλοιαρια που περνουν απο εκει κοντα? Γιατι δεν το βαζουν απεναντι, στα καραβακια της Πυροσβεστικης? Εκει βεβαια, δεν ξερω και αν θα υπαρχει χωρος για ενα τετοιο πλοιο....

----------


## Ellinis

Mάζεψα κάποιες πληροφορίες για την ιστορία του πλοίου από διάφορες πηγές στο διαδύκτιο.

10/43: Laid down by St. Johns River Shipbuilding Co., Jacksonville, Flo. 
12/43: Launched and delivered. 
1944: Converted to lay fuel pipeline under the English Channel for the Normandy invasion. 
1946: Laid up at Suisun Bay. 
2/56: Chartered to AT & T Co; converted to cable transport ship. 
10/57: To reserve fleet, Astoria. 
7/64: To Suisun Bay. 
12/77: To US Navy; reduced to barge. 
8/83: To MarAd; laid up at James River. Used as spare parts source for_ John W. Brown_. 

Μετά από 25 χρόνια παροπλισμού, και αφού χρησίμευσε και ως πηγή ανταλλακτικών για να γίνει το αδελφάκι του μουσείο, μάλλον δεν θα είναι και στην καλύτερη κατάσταση.

Και εντόπισαν και μια φωτο μάλλον προγενέστερη από αυτή στο river sea ships.

untitled1.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι το πλοιο βρισκεται σε αρκετα χαλια κατασταση και πιστευω οτι αν δεν "φαει'' μια γερη επισκευη στην Αμερικη, δεν ειναι να ξεκινησει για εδω...Γενικα παντως για να γινει μουσειο θελει παρααα πολλα λεφτα και γι'αυτο δεν ειμαι πολυ αισιοδοξως για την πορεια του στην Ελλαδα (αν ερθει ποτε). Παραθετω μια εμπιστευτικη φωτο οπου φαινεται η εν μερει κατασταση του πλοιου. Πολλα παντως που πανε για κοψιμο ειναι σε καλυτερη κατασταση... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Huddell2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε nautikos έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Αν ποτέ έρθει στα μερη μας, πως θα αναπαλαιωθεί τη στιγμή που είναι εντελώς γυμνό από εξοπλισμό και τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμος εξοπλισμός αλλού για να χρησιμοποιηθεί?

Εκτός και αν πάνε να ανασύρουν τον αυθεντικό εξοπλισμό αυτού του liberty που κάποτε ήταν και Ελληνικό  :mrgreen:

ever prosperity wrecked 1965 5.jpg

Προκειτε για το Ever Prosperity που από το 1965 βρισκεται κολημένο σε ένα υφαλο στη Νεα Καληδονία.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχοντας και την εμπειρία από το Ι/Φ Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης είμαι απαισιόδοξος. Το πιθανότερο είναι να του κάνουνε κανα βάψιμο και να είναι για ντεκόρ έξω από το ΥΕΝ Δεν νομίζω να γίνει κάτι για να αποκατασταθεί και να έχουμε μια εικόνα για το πως δούλευαν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι και τις συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες έγινε η ναυτιλία πρώτη στον κόσμο.
Αν και θα ήθελα να το έβλεπα δίπλα στον Αβέρωφ, το Βέλος, την τριήρη Ολυμπίας, την Ευαγγελίστρια, τον ανακατασκευασμένο Ευγενίδη, το Κυρήνεια ΙΙ και να μπορεί κάποιος να δείξει σε ένα παιδί τη ναυτική μας ιστορία. ϊσως και να κάνουν και ταξίδια οι φοιτητές των ΑΕΝ να καταλαβάινουν την κληρονομία που έχουν...

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο σου Παναγιώτη, ότι γράφεις είναι πολύ ωραία και θα ήταν ευχής έργο να τα διάβαζαν και κάποιοι αρμόδιοι  να ευαισθητοποιηθούν. Χαίρομαι που κρατάς αυτά τα θέματα ζωντανά.

----------


## Baggeliq

Μπράβο σου Παναγιώτη αυτά που λες είναι απόλυτα σωστά αλλά πέος σε ακούει και όλους που γράφουν αλλά εγώ είμαι αισιόδοξος  πολύ για το καλό τέλος αυτού το πλοίου  γιατί τα λεφτά που έχουν πάρει είναι πολλά για την συντήρηση του

----------


## Apostolos

Εμένα αν μου λέγανε να εργαστώ αφιλοκερδός θα το κάνα! Και μόνο για χάρη του καραβολάτρη Λεωνίδα Ραπτάκη!

----------


## Asterias

Θα επανέλθω και εδω για να πω πως οι κρούσεις και οι αξιόλογες προτάσεις σε εθελοντικές ΜΚΟ είναι ανύπαρκτες και αστείες. Ενώ θα μπορούσαν να είναι θαυματουργές

----------


## nautikos

Κατι ακουγεται οτι το *Arthur M Huddell* θα αφησει τελικα τη ντανα των παροπλισμενων μεσα στην ανοιξη. Τελικα ισως η Ελλαδα εδωσε καποια χρηματα για την προετοιμασια του πλοιου να κροσαρει τον Ατλαντικο. Θα δειξει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μήπως έχουμε κάτι νεότερο για το κροσάρισμα του Ατλαντικού;

Μέχρι να δούμε το *Arthur M Huddell* ας βάλω μια φωτογραφία ενός ελληνόκτητου Liberty. Είναι το Ήρων ΙΙ του εφοπλιστή Κουφού αγοράστηκε το 1947 και ταξίδευε τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 1960 όπως συμπεραίνουμε από μια διαφωνία με ναυλωτές που παρουσιάζεται σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://law2.biz.uwa.edu.au/lproksch/Cases/Koufos.htm
...και μετέφερε από ζάχαρη μέχρι ...ζώα
liberty3.jpg
Η φωτογραφία είναι από το εξώφυλλο του περιοδικού Σπετσιώτικη Ηχώ

----------


## nautikos

Εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι liberty, γιατι εμενα δεν μου μοιαζει σχεδον καθολου, μαλλον ειναι πιο κοντα στην κλασση Victory.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχεις δίκιο Victory πρέπει να είναι τώρα πρόσεξα το ακομοδέσιο ...την πάτησα :Sad: 
Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι οι δύο την πατήσατε. Το εικονιζόμενο καραβάκι ανήκει στη κλάση Hansa που ναυπήγησε η Γερμανία στο β' ππ για να καλύψει τις εκτακτες αναγκες του πολέμου.

Το συγκεκριμενο ναυπηγηθηκε ως KARLSHAFEN. Πωληθη το 1969 στην Απω Ανατολή και διαλυθηκε το 1971.

----------


## nautikos

Πεσανε και οι τελευταιες υπογραφες επι τη ευκαιρια και των Ποσειδωνιων 2008, για να μας ερθει το λιμπερτυ. Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες απο το ΥΕΝ εδω. Επισης στο εγχειρημα συμμετεχει και ο ABS, ο οποιος μαλιστα στα φετινα Ποσειδωνια διεθετα μια ειδικη εκδοση αφιερωμενη στη γενια των λιμπερτυ. Προκειται για ενα παρα πολυ προσεγμενο βιβλιο, με πολλες πληροφοριες,φωτο, σχεδια κτλ. Το καλυτερο καραβολατρικο δωρο πιστευω απο τη φετινη εκθεση :Wink: .

----------


## gvaggelas

One of the last Liberty ships from World War II, anchored for years in the James River "Ghost Fleet," is likely headed for a new home: Greece.  Its federal caretaker, the U.S. Maritime Administration, announced an agreement this week with the Greek government that would move the 7,000-ton relic, the Arthur M. Huddell, to a port near Athens where it would become a museum piece. "It is great to be able to save a bit of history from both our nations," said Sean T. Connaughton, who heads the maritime administration, at a ceremony Wednesday in Piraeus, Greece.
The Greeks bought or were given many Liberty ships after World War II to build up their merchant marine fleet, which was decimated by the fighting.
U.S. troops often were carried to Europe during World War II in Liberty ships. There, they fought alongside Greek forces against the Italians and Nazis, who occupied Greece.
Under the proposed deal, the Huddell would likely be donated to Greece and become a floating centerpiece at a museum in Piraeus celebrating Greek shipping and history, said Susan Clark, a maritime administration spokeswoman in Washington.
Clark said several details still must be ironed out, including a purging of toxic materials on board the Huddell, including lead, mercury and waste fuel.
A 2002 inventory of Ghost Fleet ships listed the Huddell as holding 80.6 long tons of oil. Its hull scored a "3," or about average, on a scale measuring the potential for leaks.
"We're committing ourselves to moving forward with the deal," Clark said.
American shipyards built 2,751 Liberty ships during World War II, the largest such effort in history. The vessels carried troops and supplies around the globe.
The Huddell, named after the former president of the International Union of Operating Engineers, was converted into a pipelayer in 1944 and set fuel lines across the English Channel in the wake of the D-Day landings in France.
It was stored in Suisan Bay near San Francisco in 1946 but was later used to lay cable for AT&T in the 1950s and '60s. The Huddell was retired in 1984 and has been sitting in the Ghost Fleet, off Fort Eustis in Newport News, since then.
If the dinosaur goes on display in Greece, it would join two other Liberty ships as museum pieces. The John W. Brown is in Baltimore, the Jeremiah O'Brien in San Francisco.
Most of the other Liberty ships have been scrapped or sunk or converted to fishing reefs. The Huddell is the last one in the James River fleet and the last one managed by the maritime administration.
The U.S. government first announced its intention to donate the Huddell to Greece in 2006.
But the transfer bogged down in red tape and environmental concerns, though most of those issues now seem to be dissipating. A Rhode Island state senator of Greek descent, Leonidas Raptakis, has been active in pushing the deal for years.
*
Source: hellenic shipping news*

----------


## nautikos

Τελικα εχουμε θετικες εξελιξεις σχετικα με το θεμα. Το πλοιο μετακινηθηκε την περασμενη εβδομαδα απο το αγκυροβολιο των παροπλισμενων, με προορισμο τις επισκευαστικες εγκαταστασεις του Ναυτικου στο _Norfolk_. Εκει θα δεχθει τις απαραιτητες εργασιες ωστε να ειναι σε θεση να μπορεσει να κροσαρει τον Ατλαντικο και να μας ερθει.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι αν ερθει να το παρουν στα σοβαρα οι εδω και να μην καταληξη σε καμια ντανα παρατημενο... Τοσο αγωνας εγινε απο καποιους για να φτασουμε μεχρι εδω.

----------


## Leo

> ......................
> *Το θεμα ειναι οτι αν ερθει να το παρουν στα σοβαρα οι εδω και να μην καταληξη σε καμια ντανα παρατημενο... Τοσο αγωνας εγινε απο καποιους για να φτασουμε μεχρι εδω*.


Να το κάνω bold να τα διαβάσουν όλοι αλλή μιά φορά τα λόγια σου ναυτικέ. Πιστεύω ότι είναι θετικότερα τα πράγματα γιατί διβάζω ότι έχουν εμπλακέι και παλαιοί Ελληνες εφοπλιστές και έχω μια ελπίδα ότι μπορέι και να περπατήσει σωστά αυτό το θέμα... Μακάρι!

----------


## nautikos

> Πιστεύω ότι είναι θετικότερα τα πράγματα γιατί διβάζω ότι έχουν εμπλακέι και παλαιοί Ελληνες εφοπλιστές και έχω μια ελπίδα ότι μπορέι και να περπατήσει σωστά αυτό το θέμα... Μακάρι!


Και γω σε αυτο πονταρω, γιατι οταν ενας ιδιωτης βαζει τα λεφτα του, θελει να δει προοδο εργασιων, διαφορετικα θα τους παρει στο κυνηγητο! Αν ειναι μονο κρατικη η παρεμβαση, τοτε για ποτε τρωνε καποιοι @$#$ τα αντιστοιχα κονδυλια, δεν παιρνουμε ειδηση... :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Σε ενα αλλο group διαβασα το εξης μηνυμα, σταλμενο απο τον Γερουσιαστη του Rhode Island, Λεωνιδα Ραπτακη:


The liberty ship Arthur Huddell to be named Hellas Liberty was towed last Monday July 29th, from Ft Eustis  to Norfolk, Virginia for the trans atlantic tow to Greece. The ship is currently under preparation and I can e-mail some photos to you. THe arrival date to Greece should be around the end of September if the timetable is followed avoiding weather delays and other unexpected issues. The ship was official transferred from the US government to Greece that same day.

Hellas_Liberty.jpg

----------


## Leo

Επειδή η αρχική δημοσίευση ήταν χωρίς φωτογραφία, κάνω αυτή την εγγραφή για να την δούν όλοι...

----------


## nautikos

Τωρα το πλοιο απεκτησε και site. Βεβαια αν δουλευε και καποιο απο τα λινκ καλα θα ηταν... 'Η το ανακαλυψα πριν της ωρας του ή κανουμε μισες δουλειες...Θα δειξει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στη σελίδα που πρότεινε ο nauytikos βρήκα την παρακάτω παρουσίαση, σε αυτ΄η αναφέρεται ότι το κόστος της αποκατάστασης ανέρχεται σε 5.000.000 $ δηλαδή περίπου 3.000.000 ¤, αλλά στην αμέσως προηγούμενη σελίδα δεν φάινεται να υπάρχει εξασφαλισμένη χρηματοδότηση αφού μιλά για "άγνωστη" χρηματοδότηση από δημόσιο και ιδιωτικούς φορείς.
http://hellasliberty.gr/Portals/0/hellasLiberty.ppt

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχουμε κάτι νεότερο για την πρόοδο των επισκευών (άν έχουν ξεκινήσει); Είχε ανακοινωθεί ότι θε κροσάριζε τον Ατλαντικό την ¶νοιξη, μετά πήγε για Φθινόπωρο (την εποχή των κυκλώνων; )μπήκε ο Νοέμβρης και δεν υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο. Στην ιστοσελίδα του προγράμματος δεν γρέφει κάτι νεότερο, ούτε αν έχι εξασφαλιστει χρηματοδότηση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελικά βρήκα νεότερα στο περιοδικό Περίπλους της Ναυτικής Ιστορίας του Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Ελλάδας στο τεύχος Ιουλίου Αυγούστου Σεπτεμβρίου 2008 (είναι τριμηνιαίο και μπορείτε να το βρείτε στο μουσείο στη Ζέα).
Εκί διαβάζουμε ότι μέχρι τις 15 Σεπτεμβρίου είχαν εκτελεστεί οι μετρήσεις πάχους ελασμάτων σε τρεις ζώνες κατα μήκος του πλοίου και δεν μετρήθηκαν μόνο τα πάχη των ελασμάτων αλλά και οι νομέις και οι παρακέιμενοι μπολμέδες. Οι μετρήσεις έγιναν από το ABS.

Επίσης έγιναν οι παρακάτων εργασίες:
Απομακρύνθηκαν οι ουσίες PCB για τις οποίες απαγορέυεται  η έξοδος από τις ΗΠΑ όταν υπάρχουν σε αναλογία περισότερο από 50 ppm. Αναμένεται η έκδοση πιστοποιητικού.Αποκαταστάθηκαν οι μπουκαπόρτες του κυρίου καταστρώματος.Έχει εξασφαλιστεί η υδατοστεγανώντητα των αμπαριών και όλων των φινιστρινιών.Έχουν κλειστεί κια ερματιστεί οόλες οι δεξαμενές ώστε να είναι έτοιμες για τη ρυμούλκηση.έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι προγραμματισμένες βαφές. (σσ όπως φάινεται στις φωτογραφίες έχει βαφτεί το ακομοδέσιο.Αναμένεται η τοπποθέτηση των δύο αγκυρών με τις αλυσίδες τους.Ολοκληρώθηκαν οι μη καταστρεπτικοί έλεγχοι στρις μπίντες και εχουν προετοιμαστεί για τη ρυμούλκηση.Επίσης έχουν αγοραστεί γνήσια υλικά και έχουν στερεωθέι στο αμπάρι εκτός από τις μπούμες που έχουν στερεωθέι στο κατάστρωμα. Ενδεικτικά αγοράστηκαν:

Κύρια αντλία κυκλοφορίας.Αντλία τύπου Worthington..Emergency γεννήτριοα αναμένεται να αγοραστεί.Φορητός αεροσυμπιεστής.Αριθμούς ανεπίστροφων αντλιών εξαερισμού.Αριθμός εσωτερικών ξύλινων θυρών των ενδιαιτήσεων.Ό)πως βλέπουμε σε αυτό το δελτίο τύπου (http://www.eagle.org/NEWS/press/jun04-2008.html) το ABS προσέφερε 250.000 $ στο έργοτ ης αποκατάστασης τον Ιούνιο (πρέπει να έγινε την εποχή των Ποσειδωνίων).

Πάντως θέλει αρκετή δουλειά ακόμα και δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέι να ταξιδέψει με δικές του δυνάμεις ποτέ αφού δεν έχει άξονα, προπέλα και τιμόνι και ούτε μπορούν να βρεθούν γνήσια. Όπως διαβάζουμε στο ενημερωτικό του ABS Surveyor (http://www.eagle.org/news/pubs/pdfs/Surv-Summer08.pdf , άρθρο στη σελίδα 29):

Managing Director of London-based Seacrest Shipping, Polemis is among a dwindling fraternity of shipping people that can recall fi rst-hand the value of the Liberties to both the war effort and to the modern Greek shipping industry. “We hope to have the vessel ready for towing to Greece by this summer,” he says. “At this stage, we are working towards clearing the ship of harmful materials and otherwise preparing the vessel for the tow. We have already been through the insurance inspection and have undergone
surveys by ABS as well.”

The projectΆs intent is not to produce an oceangoing vessel, as there is no propeller, no shaft and no rudder available from the reserve fl eet for the ship, which also has only an incomplete engine and engine room. Rather, in a twist on the way many Liberties ended their careers as fl oating storehouses for goods, the Huddell will serve as a fl oating storehouse
of knowledge.

*Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι να φτιαχτεί η μηχανή και οι άξονες με τον τρόπο που φτιάχνονταν και τα ανταλακτικά στα περισσότερα λίμπερτυ που ταξίδεψαν έλληνες ναυτικοί ...με πατέντα*. Και σίγουρα θα έπρεπε να ταξιδέυει όπως τα αντίστοιχα στις ΗΠΑ που είδαμε στην πρώρτη σελίδα. ϊσως μάλιστα να το ταξίδευαν φοιτητές ΑΕΝ. Σταματάω γιατί πάλι ρομαντικός νομίζω έγινα.

Και μαι φωτογραφία από το άρθρο του περιοδικού Περίπλους που δείχνει τοη σημαντική πρόοδο των εργασιών στα καταστρώματα.
LibertyDeck.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Μέσα από τις αγωνίες μας έρχεται η επιβεβαίωση που τελικά το Σάββατο φαίνεται να έρχεται στην Ελλάδα στα ναυπηγεία του Σκαραμαγκά. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## japan

Οι δικές μου πληροφορίες λένε οτί το πλοίο δεν θα έρθει τότε αλλά αργότερα και μετά τις 15 Ιανουαρίου

----------


## Ellinis

Και όμως δεν είναι τόσο μακρυά:




> _Latest news just in from the tug Captain is that the tow is 73 nautical miles from Siracusa, should they need a sheltered anchorage.
> 
> They have 425 nautical miles to go to Piraeus !
> 
> During the last 24 hours their average speed has been 6.3 knots and they expect to arrive at Piraeus on the 11th Janaury 2009_.


Πηγή

----------


## Apostolos

Όντως με προσωπικό μύνημα του Γερουσιαστή Ραπτάκη, με ενημέρωσε για υπολογιζόμενη ημέρα άφιξης την 11/01. Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ να ειμαστε εκεί για να υποδεχθούμε το ιστορικό για εμάς πλοίο!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η Συρακούσα είναι 484 ναυτικά μίλια από τον Πειραιά περιπλέοντας την Πελοπόνησο και 418 ναυτικά μίλια από τον Ισθμό. Αν είναι σωστά τα παραπάνω στοιχεία θα πρ;eπει να δούμε αύριο στο AIS το ρυμουλκό, μέχρι τώρα έδώ http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...MMSI=261057000δείχνει την τελευταία γνωστή θέση του στο Γιβραλτάρ την παραμονή της Πρωτοχρονιάς.

----------


## cpt babis

ξερουμε την ωρα περιπου που θα ερθει στο λιμανι ?

----------


## Naias II

Μπα αυτό δε μπορούμε να το προβλέψουμε. Εδώ λέμε μήπως έρθει αύριο ή Κυριακή.

----------


## Ellinis

> Όντως με προσωπικό μύνημα του Γερουσιαστή Ραπτάκη, με ενημέρωσε για υπολογιζόμενη ημέρα άφιξης την 11/01. Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ να ειμαστε εκεί για να υποδεχθούμε το ιστορικό για εμάς πλοίο!


Πολύ καλή σκέψη. Εγώ θα είμαι παρόν!

----------


## cpt babis

ξερουμε που ειναι τωρα?

----------


## Leo

Προφανώς δνε έχετε ακούσει καιρό... Οι ημέρα που θα έρθει θα αργήσειμετ αδελτία καιρού που άκουσα χθές.... Έτσι νομίζω εγώ. Το ρελμούλκιο δεν ταξιδεύται με 8-9 καιρό. Τραβερσώνει ή ποδίζει.

----------


## sylver23

> ξερουμε που ειναι τωρα?


ειναι στο στενο ελαφονησου δηλαδη αναμεσα σε πελοποννησο και κυθηρα
το ονομα του ρυμουλκου οπως εχουμε αναφερει ειναι posejdon

χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα, Κυριακή πρωί στις 08.10 με περίπου 5 μίλια δρόμο βρισκόταν εδώ

LibertyHellas.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και πριν λίγο στις 11:05 βγαίνει από το σεπαρέισιον...
HLPos0905.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Το ρυμουλκο "Καραπιπερης 14 και 18" εχει πλησιασει το ρυμουλκο "Poseidon"
για να παραλαβει το liberty

----------


## Apostolos

Εχουμε ακούσει που θα δέσει έστω και αρχικά???

----------


## dimitris

> Εχουμε ακούσει που θα δέσει έστω και αρχικά???


Προς το παρων τιποτα Αποστολε το πηραν τα ρυμουλκα "Καραπιπερης 14 και 18" και βρισκονται ανοιχτα στο αγκυροβολιο

----------


## prutanis

θα δεσει προσωρινα μπροστα στο κτιριο του ΥΕΝ 
πηγη Marinews.gr

----------


## Aktofylakas

Μια φορα την χρειαστηκα και δεν δουλευει η καμερα του ΥΕΝ να το καμαρωσω... :Sad:

----------


## cpt babis

πως μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω την καμερα του ΥΕΝ? γιατι απο τι βλεπω στο ais εχουν μπει μεσα στο λιμανι τα δυο ρ/κ και μαλλον δειχνει σαν απροσδιοριστω το liberty

----------


## jkourkoulis

kalispera eimai kainourio melos kai skeftika oti afou endiafereste g t hellas liberty n anevasw kapoies foto pou traviksa tn wra pou irthe. 

http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc00331es7.jpg
http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc00330sg3.jpg
http://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc00329tl6.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε.
Οι στιγμές αυτές είναι ιστορικές. 

Καλωσόρισες στο forum.

----------


## dimitris

Το ιστορικο liberty την ωρα που παιρνουσε τα φαναρια του Πειραια!
πολυς ο κοσμος και απο το φορουμ, θα ακολουθησει πιστευω αρκετο υλικο και απο τα υπολοιπα μελη!!! :Wink: 
jkourkoulis ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## prutanis

Αλλες δυο φωτογραφιες κι απο εμενα λιγο πριν περασει τα φαναρια
hellas liberty.jpg
2.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Ιστορική μέρα, ιστορική στιγμή για όλους μας. Μπράβο παιδιά, ευχαριστούμε!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια απο εμένα από εκεί που δεν με περιμένατε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Η συνέχεια στο gallery *εδώ*.
Kαι να αναφέρω πως είμαι μάρτυρας στο ρεσάλτο :mrgreen: που έκαναν μέλη του φόρουμ, θα είχα ακολουθήσει αλλά μετά από 1 ώρα στο παγωμένο κατάστρωμα του Φοίβου δεν μπορούσα να λυγίσω ούτε δάχτυλο...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Εύγε Αποστόλε και Στέφανε μας βγάλατε ασπροπρόσωπους!

liberty1.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Τα συναισθήματα πολλά... Το να βλέπεις ένα σκαρι του πολέμου να περνά τα φανάρια του Πειραιά σχεδόν όπως ήταν τότε, νιώθεις ότι ταξιδεύεις πίσω στο χρόνο. Τότε που οι εποχές και τα πλοία είχαν κάτι μαγικό... 
Ετσι λοιπόν σήμερα μαζευτήκαμε ένα σωρο εραστες των πλοίων, απόμαχοι ναυτικοί, συνδικαλιστές για να υποδεχθούμε κάτι που θέλαμε τόσο καιρό... Ενα εμπορικό πλοίο μνημείο. Που να θυμίζει στους παλιούς τα νιάτα, τους αγώνες τα όνειρα και σε εμας τους νεότερους, το κλασσικό, το σύμβολο, το παντοτινό. Περιμέναμε στο κρύο με τόσο αγωνία και να άρχισε σιγά σιγά να έρχετε κοντα. Σαν τότε... πρίν πολλά χρόνια ερχονταν τα φορτηγά στην ντάνα του προλιμένα να ξεφορτώσουν την ξυλεία, τα σιτηρά, τα general... Ενα άκρως κλασσικό σκαρί περνά τα φανάρια και εγώ κλείνω για ενα δευτερόλεπτο τα μάτια και προσπαθώ να γυρίσω πίσω εκει που κάν δέν είχα ζήσει!

Με ναυτικές κινήσεις απο τα ρυμουλκά του Λυμπυσάκη διπλαρωνει σιγά σιγά και το βιλάι φευγει... Όμως πάει στη θάλασσα και τα αστεία απο τον ντίκο απο του τ. Πρόεδρο της ΠΕΠΕΝ κο Κουζιλο πρός το πρώτο Ελληνικο πλήρωμα δέν αργει: "Μα καλά τι έφαγες και δεν έχεις δύναμη;" Το αστήρευτό όμως πνέυμα του Ελληνα απαντα: "Καπετάνιε τα ψυγεία μας τα άφησες αδειανά, στόρια δέν μας έφερες, όλο οικονομία κάνεις και στην τροφοδοσία και στο overtime!" Γέλια απο όλο τον κόσμο και τα χωρατά δέν σταματάνε! Πρώτο κάβο τραβα ο καπταιν Κούζιλος και όλοι θέλουν να πιάσουν το βιλάι... Το βαπόρι πέφτει δίπλα και μια συγκολημένη σκάλα οδηγεί στο πλοίο. Τολμά ένας γερο καπετάνιος και ανεβαίνει. "Λες να μας την πούνε; Δεν βαριέσε τέτοιες ευκαιρίες δέν χάνονται. Με δυσταχτηκές κινήσεις βρίσκομαι στην κουβέρτα... Τι θέαμα! Κλασσική κουβέρτα και κουβούσια με μπουκαπόρτες ασφαλισμένα με καινούργιο μουσαμα για ασφάλεια. Σκουριά παντού αλλα όχι τόσο όσο φανταζομουν για τα 65+ χρόνια του! Πάω στην πλώρη, εκει πασχίζουν μερικοί ναυτικοί απο την Costamare να δέσουν κάβους και μπεντένια. Κι όμως τα βίντσια δουλεύον! Με πεπιεσμένο αέρα που τροφοδοτεί μια κινητή αντλία ανάγκης που τοποθετήθηκε στην πρύμη. Τρέχω πάλι στο ντεκ και ψάχνω τα σκαλιά για την Γέφυρα. Στην βαρδιόλα βρίσκω τον Πρόεδρο της ΠΕΠΕΝ κο Βλάχο να στεκετε με την ίδια απογοήτευση με εμένα. Η πόρτα σφραγιστή γκρεμιζοντας το όνειρο να δώ την ναυτική Γέφυρα του... Στο πρώτο ντέκ μόνο μια πόρτα οδηγεί στο κομοδέσιο με το θέαμα μέσα απογοητευτικό, αφού όλα κατεστραμένα...
Ελπίζω το πλοίο να αποκατασταθεί και να ειναι σε ενέργεια όπως τα αντιστοιχα Αμερικανικα.
Σας βάζω μερικές φώτο για να ταξιδέψουμε παρέα...

lyberty1.jpg

liberty2.jpg

kouzilos.jpg

deck.jpg

deck2.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είχα κατέβει κι εγώ στον Πειραιά, συγνώμη αν δεν χαιρεέτησα κάποιον...
Ήταν παραγματικά συγκινητική στιγμή... Ειδικά όταν είδα  "κοσμο" στο ακομοδέσιο. το μυαλό μου πήγε σε εκείνους τους ναυτικούς που ταξίδευαν παρόμοια σκαριά. 
...Στη γέφυρα οι καπετανάιοι να ταξιδέυουν χωρίς ραντάρ, GPS, AIS, ηλεκτρονικούς χάρτες με τον εξάντα και το παλινόριο.
...Στην κουβέρτα οι λοσρτόμποι και οι ναυτες να παλέυουν με τις μπίγες και τους μουσαμάδες στα αμπάρια.
...Στη μηχανή οι μηχανικοί να κάνουν την παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή να ουλέυει χωρίς ανατλακτικά. Οι λαδάδες στα ποδάρια της μηχανής και στο τουνέλι.
...Οι θερμαστάδες στα δυο καζάνια να παλέυουν να έχει πίεση ο ατμός.
Πόσοι και πόσοι άραγε έχουν ταξιδέψει με παρόμοια σκαριά (ίσως και στε παρόμοια κατάσταση) σε θάλασσες και ωκεανούς;

----------


## dimitris

Να πω ενα μπραβο σε ολους!!!
και στην τελευταια φωτογραφια του Αποστολου βλεπουμε ποσο αντιφατικη ειναι, το παλιο με το καινουργιο... 
σαν φιλος κι εγω της ακτοπλοϊας περισσοτερο, θα εχω την ιδια χαρα που ειχα σημερα οταν δω το "Γεωργιος Εξπρες" να περνα τα φαναρια του Πειραια και παλι! :Smile:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Καταπληκτικός Apostole!
Μπράβο και ευχαριστούμε,όπως και τα άλλα μέλη με τις foto!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Παραξενα τα συναισθηματα που νιωθει καποιος, βλεποντας ενα τετοιο σκαρι, αν σκεφτει οτι φτιαχτηκαν για να προσφερουν υπηρεσιες στον πολεμο, μα αντεξαν περα απο καθε προσδοκια, και φυσικα, ανεδειξαν το στολο μας στον μεγαλυτερο στον κοσμο. Δεν ειναι κατι το τεραστιο, οπως παντα νομιζα εγω, ακουγοντας ιστοριες απο συγγενεις, που ειχαν την τυχη-ατυχια να κανουν σε τετοια καραβια, και να εργαστουν κατω απο τις οποιες συνθηκες που επικρατουσαν εκει, ομως σιγουρα, εγραψαν τη δικη τους μεγαλη ιστορια. 

Μερικες φωτο κι απο εμενα απο την αφιξη του πλοιου.

Liberty 1.jpg

Liberty 2.jpg

Liberty 3.jpg

Liberty 4.jpg

Liberty 5.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλά που μου το θύμησες Απόστολε!
Οι παλίοι ναυτικοί που είχαν έρθει, ο ένας τουλάχιστον από ότι έπιασα είχε κάνει σε λίμπερτυ. Ήταν σαν να το ζούσαν άκουγα κάποιον να λέει τσαντισμένος "μας άργησε πολύ ο Πολωνός να μαζέψει τα σέα του" ο άλλος πήραμε και τρίτο ρυμουλκό...", λίγο ακόμα και θα έδιναν οδηγίες στο πλήρωμα που το έκαναν μετά και μπήκε και το πλήρωμα στο κόλπο. Ένιωσα λίγο σα να ήμουν πάνω σε αυτό και να μπαίναμε στο λιμάνι, από ότι είδα στις φωτογραφίες σου δεν κόλωσαν να πάνε να πάρουν τον κάβο!

Εμένα η τελευταία φωτογραφία του Απόστολου με ταξίδεψε πενήντα εξήντα χρόνια πίσω με έλληνες ναυτικούς να δενουν κάβους σε κάποιο μακρινό λιμάνι και κάποιο γραμματικό να περιμένει να ξεκινήσει το φόρτωμα. Αυτοί οι άνμθρωποι που έκαναν την ελληνική σημάια να κυματίζει σε κάθε λιμάνι του κόσμου σε κάποια παρόμοια πρύμη.

Ελπίζω να προχωρήσουν γρήγορα οι επισκευές. Αν και δεν είναι στα σχέδια να γίνει πλήρως λειτουργικό δεν μας εμποοδίζει κανένας να ονειρευόμαστε, ίσως κάποτε γίνει.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Καλά που μου το θύμησες Απόστολε!
> Οι παλίοι ναυτικοί που είχαν έρθει, ο ένας τουλάχιστον από ότι έπιασα είχε κάνει σε λίμπερτυ. Ήταν σαν να το ζούσαν άκουγα κάποιον να λέει τσαντισμένος "μας άργησε πολύ ο Πολωνός να μαζέψει τα σέα του" ο άλλος πήραμε και τρίτο ρυμουλκό...", λίγο ακόμα και θα έδιναν οδηγίες στο πλήρωμα που το έκαναν μετά και μπήκε και το πλήρωμα στο κόλπο. Ένιωσα λίγο σα να ήμουν πάνω σε αυτό και να μπαίναμε στο λιμάνι, από ότι είδα στις φωτογραφίες σου δεν κόλωσαν να πάνε να πάρουν τον κάβο!
> 
> Εμένα η τελευταία φωτογραφία του Απόστολου με ταξίδεψε πενήντα εξήντα χρόνια πίσω με έλληνες ναυτικούς να δενουν κάβους σε κάποιο μακρινό λιμάνι και κάποιο γραμματικό να περιμένει να ξεκινήσει το φόρτωμα. Αυτοί οι άνμθρωποι που έκαναν την ελληνική σημάια να κυματίζει σε κάθε λιμάνι του κόσμου σε κάποια παρόμοια πρύμη.
> 
> Ελπίζω να προχωρήσουν γρήγορα οι επισκευές. Αν και δεν είναι στα σχέδια να γίνει πλήρως λειτουργικό δεν μας εμποοδίζει κανένας να ονειρευόμαστε, ίσως κάποτε γίνει.


Αυτο που με ξενερωσε, ηταν ενας σχετικος/ ασχετος, θα σας γελασω, που ειπε οτι: "_Aυτο, δεν ειναι original Liberty, γιατι ειναι ηλεκτροσυγκολημενο! Τα ηλεκτροσυγκολημενα, αρχισαν να κατασκευαζονται τη δεκαετια του 1950!_", λεει. Ωρες ωρες, στο λιμανι, τρελαινεσαι με αυτα που ακους!! Η ημιμαθεια, ειναι χειροτερη της αμαθειας!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ασχετος ήταν! αν ήταν μέλος του φόρουμ και διάβαζε την πρώτη σελίδα αυτού του θέματος θα ήξερε ότι τα λίμεπρτυ ήταν τα από πρώτα πλοία που χρησημοποιήθηκε εκτεταμένα η ηλεκτροσυγκόληση. Αλλά από την άλλη μέχρι το 1950 (και αργότερα) ταξίδευαν αρκετά βαπόρια καρφωτά (με ηλώσαεις) προπολεμικάή από ναυπηγεία που δεν είχ;αν τα μέσα για ηλεκτροσυγκόληση.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Εχω ξετρελαθει με την καραβαρα μας.
Στην πρωτη ευκαιρια θα κατεβω να το καμαρωσω και εγω.
Μηπως να το επισκευαζαν να μας το εβαζαν στην επιδοτουμενη της Λημνου!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aυτο που φοβαμαι, ειναι μηπως καποιοι αλλοι απο το φορουμ, πουνε οτι εχει μεγαλη πλωρη, και οτι χρειαζεται μετασκευη τυπου "Ελυρος", για να γινει κι αυτο ενα μπαουλο!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολλά μπράβο σε όλους σας.
Είστε όλοι σας καταπληκτικοί.
Μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες και τα σχόλια σας μας μεταφέρατε και εμάς στο λιμάνι τη στιγμή που το πλοίο φθάνει στο λιμάνι. 
Το πλοίο αυτό ήρθε για να ξυπνήσει τις μνήμες σε όλους όσους έχουν κάνει σε αυτόν τον τύπο του πλοίου.
Σε σχέση με τα προπολεμικά πλοία, τα πλοία αυτά θεωρούνταν από τους ναυτικούς ως "βασιλοβάπορα". Στα πρώτα χρόνια μετά τον πόλεμο, τα πλοία αυτά έφεραν πολλές καινοτομίες για τους ναυτικούς.
Μέχρι τότε οι συνθήκες ζωής στα πλοία ήταν πολύ δύσκολες.
Αυτά τα πλοία βοήθησαν πολύ στη βελτίωση των συνθηκών ζωής.
Ο πατέρας μου έκανε πολλά χρόνια μάγειρας σε αυτά.
Ήθελε να κάνει ένα ταξίδι στην Αμερική για να τα ξαναδεί.
Τώρα, ευτυχώς, ένα τέτοιο πλοίο ήρθε πολύ κοντά. 
Για τους Αμερικανούς, βέβαια, ήταν ένα "θαύμα" που τα πλοία αυτά μπόρεσαν να ταξιδέψουν για τόσα χρόνια μετά τον πόλεμο.
Και, βέβαια, τα πλοία αυτά μπόρεσαν να ταξιδέψουν για τόσα χρόνια, χάρη στην ικανότητα των ελλήνων ναυτικών.
Και, φυσικά, είναι τα πλοία που αποδείχθηκαν σωστό χρυσορυχείο για τους εφοπλιστές ...

----------


## Speedkiller

> Aυτο που φοβαμαι, ειναι μηπως καποιοι αλλοι απο το φορουμ, πουνε οτι εχει μεγαλη πλωρη, και οτι χρειαζεται μετασκευη τυπου "Ελυρος", για να γινει κι αυτο ενα μπαουλο!


Σωστή η ανησυχία σου finnpartner!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

Λάθος είναι οι ανησυχίες σας. Το πλοίο θα γίνει μουσείο και δεν θα χρησμοποιηθεί για εμπορικούς σκοπούς. ¶ρα λοιπόν χαλαρώστε φίλοι και θα δούμε τι μορφή θα πάρουν οι εργασίες που θα γίνουν. Μαθαίνω εξάλλου ότι το πλοίο και τα έξοδα έχουν αναλάβει τρανταχτά ονόματα της Ποντοπόρου ναυτιλίας με τίτλους "καπετάν...." Αποκλείω την περίπτωση να γίνει η παραμικρή άναυτη επέμβαση πάνω του.

----------


## sylver23

με την σειρα μου να ευχαριστησω ολους οσους με τα λογια τους και με τις φωτο μας εβαλαν στην θεση τους στο λιμανι.το περιμενα πως και πως αλλα δυστυχως ειμαι 4 μερες τωρα με πυρετο και δεν καταφερα να κατεβω.με την πρωτη ευκαιρεια θελω και εγω να το δω απο κοντα.πιστευω να μεινει καποιες μερες στο λιμανι.και παλι ευχαριστω ολα τα μελη που ηταν κατω

----------


## polykas

Και από μένα *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* σε όλους τους καραβολάτρες που το υποδέχτηκαν και μας πρόσφεραν το πλούσιο και όμορφο φωτογραφικό υλικό.

----------


## Rocinante

Υπαρχουν στιγμες που πραγματικα νιωθω υπερηφανια που ειμαι μελος αυτης της παρεας. Εξοχη δουλεια μοναδικες φωτογραφιες αλλα και υπεροχη η διηγηση για το πως ζησατε τις στιγμες αυτες. Σας υπερ ευχαριστουμε.
Οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας σιγουρα θα εχουν ακουει καποια ιστορια απο παλιο ναυτικο για το πως αυτα τα πλοια οργωναν τις θαλασσες του κοσμου. Και παρολο που ηταν ενα πλοιο που στερουνταν ευκολιων οταν ακους αυτους τους ανθρωπους να μιλαν για αυτα τα πλοια βλεπεις τα ματια τους και λαμπουν. Λενε τη λεξη Liberty και πιστευουν οτι ειναι τιμη τους που δουλεψαν εκει. Ενα πλοιο που επαιξε σημαντικο ρολο στο να βρισκετε η Ελληνικη ναυτιλια εδω που βρισκετε.
Ανηπομωνω να ξεκινησουν οι επισκευες. Αν και εχω καποια φοβια. Οταν ομως τελειωσει θελω να το δω απο κοντα να το αγγιξω να περπατησω πανω του. Αν δεν το κανω θα λεω παντα οτι κατι μου λειπει. Σε αυτο και στο Θωρηκτο Αβερωφ...

----------


## Apollo

Συγχαρητηρια και ευχαριστιες στους *Apostolos, Ellinis, dimitris, Finnpartner 1966, gvaggelas, jkourkoulis, Leo, Nikos, Παναγιωτη, prutanis, sylver23 και σε ολα τα παιδια* που εκαναν ρεπορταζ/ φωτορεπορταζ και μας ενημερωσαν για το SS Hellas Liberty.

Εγω ειμαι ιδιατερα συγκινημενος διοτι σαν δοκιμος γεφυρας ειχα την τυχη και την τιμη το πρωτο μου μπαρκο να ειναι σε αμερικανικο λιμπερτυ σαν το Hellas Liberty. Ηταν το ωραιοτερο μπαρκο. Η ωραιοτερη εμπειρια που ειχα σε καραβι. Να σημειωσω οτι απο τα 5-6 καραβια στα οποια μπαρκαρησα μονο απο το λιμπερτυ SS OLGA εκρατησα αναμνησεις και λεπτομερειες. Εχω ξεχασει παντελως τα ονοματα των αλλων καραβιων, τα ταξιδια τους και τους ιδιοκτητες τους. 

Οι φωτογραφιες σας με εφεραν 40 χρονια πριν και αμεσως βαλθηκα να προσθεσω κι εγω μερικα για τα λιμπερτυ. Αλλα το ανεβαλλα επειδη συνειδητοποιησα οτι το να μετατρεψω τις αναμνησεις και τα συνοδευοντα συναισθηματα σε λεξεις ειναι πολυ δυσκολο αν οχι ακατορθωτο. Κι ετσι περασα την νυχτα χτες κυττωντας τις φωτο σας και ονειροπολωντας καταστασεις στα πορτα και στο πελαγο.

Ευχομαι οι υπευθυνοι για το Hellas Liberty να ακολουθησουν το παραδειγμα των μουσειων SS John W. Brown, SS Jeremiah O'Brien, SS Lane Victory και αλλωνδιατηρητεων πλοιων και να δημιουργησουν ομαδες εθελοντων που θα συντηρουν το Hellas Liberty. Αν το κανουν αυτο τοτε θα χαρω πολυ να προσφερω δουλεια ειτε με το ματσακονι ειτε με τον ρολο, ειτε πατωντας στερεα στα ποδια μου ειτε κρεμασμενος με την καντηλιτσα στα αλμπουρα η στην μπαντα του καραβιου.

Θα ειμαι ευτυχης να μοιρασθω μαζι σας οτι ξερω για τα λιμπερτυ. Μαζευω δεδομενα για τα καραβια αυτα και αλλα φορτηγα που ναυπηγηθηκαν τον Β' ΠΠ, απο το 1999.

----------


## Apollo

> Είχα κατέβει κι εγώ στον Πειραιά, συγνώμη αν δεν χαιρεέτησα κάποιον...
> Ήταν παραγματικά συγκινητική στιγμή... Ειδικά όταν είδα "κοσμο" στο ακομοδέσιο. το μυαλό μου πήγε σε εκείνους τους ναυτικούς που ταξίδευαν παρόμοια σκαριά. 
> ...Στη γέφυρα οι καπετανάιοι να ταξιδέυουν χωρίς ραντάρ, GPS, AIS, ηλεκτρονικούς χάρτες με τον εξάντα και το παλινόριο.
> ...Στην κουβέρτα οι λοσρτόμποι και οι ναυτες να παλέυουν με τις μπίγες και τους μουσαμάδες στα αμπάρια.
> ...Στη μηχανή οι μηχανικοί να κάνουν την παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή να ουλέυει χωρίς ανατλακτικά. Οι λαδάδες στα ποδάρια της μηχανής και στο τουνέλι.
> ...Οι θερμαστάδες στα δυο καζάνια να παλέυουν να έχει πίεση ο ατμός.
> Πόσοι και πόσοι άραγε έχουν ταξιδέψει με παρόμοια σκαριά (ίσως και στε παρόμοια κατάσταση) σε θάλασσες και ωκεανούς;


Στο λιμπερτυ που δουλευα, ευτυχως που λειτουργουσε η γυροσκοπικη πυξιδα. Αν και που και  που χαλαγε  κι αυτη και μεχρι να την φτιαξη ο μαρκονι, πηγαιναμε με το μαγνητικο κουμπασο. Δεν ειχαμε αυτοματο τιμονι. Ειχαμε ρανταρ ομως. Ενα ρανταρ που δουλευε στο πορτο αλλα οταν βγαιναμε στο πελαγο χαλαγε. Ειχαμε και σωσιβιες λεμβους οι οποιες δυστυχως ησαν σαν σουρωτηρια και παρ ολες τις διαμαρτυριες μας στα λιμεναρχεια των τεταρτοκοσμικων χωρων που πηγαιναμε, εκκρινοντουσαν ασφαλεις για περιπτωση ναυαγιου. Ομολογω οτι οι ανησυχιες μας για τις βαρκες ησαν αδικαιολογητες αφου με τα στεγανα τανκια που ειχαν μεσα θα επεπλεαν αν και γεματες νερο. Κι απο την αλλη πλευρα ειχαμε και σχεδιες με καφασωτο πατο. Και μην ξεχναμε οτι σε περιπτωση ναυαγιου ολο και καποια μπουκαπορτα θα ξεφευγε απο το ναυαγιο για να την καβαλλησουμε...
Ευτυχως που δεν εναυαγησε η Ολγα οταν ημουν μεσα. Οι βαρκες αυτες και μια ρωγμη στην μπαντα του πλοιου μπαλωμενη με τσιμεντο, ηταν η αιτια που ξεμπαρκαρησα.

Αλλα περασα 2 υπεροχα χρονια.

----------


## Apollo

> Ασχετος ήταν! αν ήταν μέλος του φόρουμ και διάβαζε την πρώτη σελίδα αυτού του θέματος θα ήξερε ότι τα λίμεπρτυ ήταν τα από πρώτα πλοία που χρησημοποιήθηκε εκτεταμένα η ηλεκτροσυγκόληση. Αλλά από την άλλη μέχρι το 1950 (και αργότερα) ταξίδευαν αρκετά βαπόρια καρφωτά (με ηλώσαεις) προπολεμικάή από ναυπηγεία που δεν είχ;αν τα μέσα για ηλεκτροσυγκόληση.


Υπηρχαν τα καναδεζικα λιμπερτυ οπως τα αποκαλουσαν οι μεγαλυτεροι σε ηλικια ναυτικοι, τα οποια ησαν καρφωτα. Αυτα τα λιμπερτυ δεν μιαζανε στο σουλουπι με τα αμερικανικα. Το κομοδεσιο τους ηταν πιο μακρυ απο αυτο των αμερικανικων λιμπερτυ. Το σκαρι τους ηταν σαν τα "Canadian Forts & Parks". Κατα ποσον τα καναδεζικα λιμπερτυ  Fort Class η  Park Class ησαν ενα και το αυτο δεν το ξερω αυτην την στιγμη. Ψαχνω λεπτομερεις πληροφοριες ως προς την κατασκευη των Fort και των Park.

Επισης να προσθεσω εδω οτι επειδη τα αμερικανικα λιμπερτυ οταν φορτωμενα, καβαλλαγαν ενα ψηλο κυμα η η μεση τους ηταν αναμεσα σε 2 κυματα, σπαγανε στα δυο μπροστα απο τον καθρεπτη (μπροστινο μπουλμε της μηχανης). http://www.mech.uwa.edu.au/DANotes/f...hnPGaines.jpeg
Υπολογιζεται οτι ενα 30% των ναυαγισμενων λιμπερτυ, εναυαγησαν απο αυτην την αιτια.   

Οι πλοιοκτητες που τα πηραν απο τους αμερικανους μετα το περας του Β'ΠΠ, για να προλαβουν αυτο το σπασιμο, εβαζαν καρφωτα ζωναρια στις μπαντες του καραβιου. Αυτα τα ζωναρια εσωσαν πολλα λιμπερτυ απο ναυαγιο.

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεν άντεξα τον πειρασμό και να μην παω να το δω απο κοντά .Δεν είναι αυτό το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι που με έκανε να παω ,αλλά ο θρύλος που υπάρχει για αυτά τα σκαριά ,και οι ιστορίες που έχω ακούσει απο τόσους ναυτικούς .
Τελευταία που ερχόμουν απο Αμερική ,συνταξίδευα με έναν Έλληνα μετανάστη αρκετά μεγάλο σε ηλικία ,και συζητούσαμε για το πως βρέθηκε στην Αμερική .Μου είπε ότι την είχε κοπανίσει απο ένα λιμπερτη στο Houston .Ήταν μάγειρα .Μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση που μου είπε ότι στην κουζίνα μαγείρευαν με κάρβουνο .Μου έλεγε ότι μαζί με τα τρόφιμα, έπρεπε να υπολογίσει και να παραγγείλει και αρκετό κάρβουνο που θα χρησιμοποιούσε στην κουζίνα .Μου είπε ακόμη για τα ταξίδια στον περσικό και το ότι κοιμόταν τα βράδια στο κατάστρωμα ,μιας και οι καμπίνες δεν είχαν A/C .
Κοιτούσα την πάντα του βαποριού και δεν έχει ούτε ένα βούλιαγμα η λαμαρίνα ,και ταυτόχρονα κοίταξα μπροστά και είδα καινούργια βαπόρια γεμάτα λακκούβες αλλά και να μετράς τα παιδία τους .
Δείχνει λίγο άδειο ,διότι δεν έχει τις μπιγες με τα συρματόσχοινα .
Όταν θα είναι έτοιμο ,θα είναι προορισμός για πολλούς κάθε ΣΚ . 
IMG_2234.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> http://www.mech.uwa.edu.au/DANotes/f...hnPGaines.jpeg
> Υπολογιζεται οτι ενα 30% των ναυαγισμενων λιμπερτυ, εναυαγησαν απο αυτην την αιτια. 
> 
> Οι πλοιοκτητες που τα πηραν απο τους αμερικανους μετα το περας του Β'ΠΠ, για να προλαβουν αυτο το σπασιμο, εβαζαν καρφωτα ζωναρια στις μπαντες του καραβιου. Αυτα τα ζωναρια εσωσαν πολλα λιμπερτυ απο ναυαγιο.


Πράγματι! φαίνεται σε αυτήν φωτογραφεία !

IMG_2239.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

> Ασχετος ήταν! αν ήταν μέλος του φόρουμ και διάβαζε την πρώτη σελίδα αυτού του θέματος θα ήξερε ότι τα λίμεπρτυ ήταν τα από πρώτα πλοία που χρησημοποιήθηκε εκτεταμένα η ηλεκτροσυγκόληση. Αλλά από την άλλη μέχρι το 1950 (και αργότερα) ταξίδευαν αρκετά βαπόρια καρφωτά (με ηλώσαεις) προπολεμικάή από ναυπηγεία που δεν είχ;αν τα μέσα για ηλεκτροσυγκόληση.


Η ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση αποτέλεσε την απογείωση της ναυπηγικής αλλά 
πέρασαν αρκετά χρόνια μέχρι να αντικαταστήσει εντελώς τη κάρφωση.Απο κατι παλιές σημειώσεις θυμάμαι ότι το πρώτο πλήρως ηλεκτροσυγκολλημένο πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε πρίν το 40 αλλά ήταν μικρού μεγέθους
Πολλοί επέμεναν γα κάποια χρόνια στην κάρφωση όχι μόνο γιατί δεν είχαν τα μέσα,αλλά κυρίως επειδή οι συγκολλήσεις δεν είχαν τελειοποιηθεί ώστε να εγκυηθούν 100&#37; την αντοχή

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μαθαίνω εξάλλου ότι το πλοίο και τα έξοδα έχουν αναλάβει τρανταχτά ονόματα της Ποντοπόρου ναυτιλίας με τίτλους "καπετάν...." Αποκλείω την περίπτωση να γίνει η παραμικρή άναυτη επέμβαση πάνω του.


Φίλε μου Λεο μην διστάζεις να αναφέρεις τα ονόματα αυτών που θα καλύψουν τα έξοδα επισκευής αυτού του ιστορικού πλοίου , την στιγμή που αναφέρονται παντού ,και απο την άλλη θα πρέπει να τους ευχαριστήσουμε δημόσια ,αλλά και οποίον άλλον βοήθησε σε αυτήν την προσπάθεια .
Είναι ο καπετάν Βασίλης Κωνσταντόπουλος ο οποίος ανέλαβε σχεδόν όλο το κόστος της πλήρους επισκευής του που υπολογίζεται στα 5,5 εκατομ. δολάρια μαζί από τον Σπύρο Πολέμη

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Αpollo, 
Περιττο να σου πω, το οτι αυτο που ευχαριστιεμαι στα θεματα με τα παλια καραβια, ειναι οι αφηγησεις των μεγαλυτερων, που ταξιδεψαν σαν πληρωμα ή σαν επιβατες, και μας αναφερουν τις καταστασεις που εζησαν πανω σε αυτα. Εκεινες οι κιτρινισμενες ή ασπρομαυρες φωτογραφιες που ενιοτε εχουμε την τυχη να βλεπουμε απο εσας, το κανουν να φαινεται τοσο νοσταλγικο και γεματο καλες αναμνησεις, που σιγουρα, ξορκιζουν ολα τα ασχημα που μπορει να κρυβονται πριν ή μετα απο αυτο που θα δουμε εμεις σαν "κοινο" (audience).

----------


## Apollo

> Δεν άντεξα τον πειρασμό και να μην παω να το δω απο κοντά .Δεν είναι αυτό το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι που με έκανε να παω ,αλλά ο θρύλος που υπάρχει για αυτά τα σκαριά ,και οι ιστορίες που έχω ακούσει απο τόσους ναυτικούς .
> Τελευταία που ερχόμουν απο Αμερική ,συνταξίδευα με έναν Έλληνα μετανάστη αρκετά μεγάλο σε ηλικία ,και συζητούσαμε για το πως βρέθηκε στην Αμερική .Μου είπε ότι την είχε κοπανίσει απο ένα λιμπερτη στο Houston .Ήταν μάγειρα .Μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση που μου είπε ότι στην κουζίνα μαγείρευαν με κάρβουνο .Μου έλεγε ότι μαζί με τα τρόφιμα, έπρεπε να υπολογίσει και να παραγγείλει και αρκετό κάρβουνο που θα χρησιμοποιούσε στην κουζίνα .Μου είπε ακόμη για τα ταξίδια στον περσικό και το ότι κοιμόταν τα βράδια στο κατάστρωμα ,μιας και οι καμπίνες δεν είχαν A/C .
> Κοιτούσα την πάντα του βαποριού και δεν έχει ούτε ένα βούλιαγμα η λαμαρίνα ,και ταυτόχρονα κοίταξα μπροστά και είδα καινούργια βαπόρια γεμάτα λακκούβες αλλά και να μετράς τα παιδία τους .
> Δείχνει λίγο άδειο ,διότι δεν έχει τις μπιγες με τα συρματόσχοινα .
> Όταν θα είναι έτοιμο ,θα είναι προορισμός για πολλούς κάθε ΣΚ . 
> IMG_2234.jpg


Συμφωνω με τον Ελληνα απο το Houston. Η δικια μου καμπινα ηταν πανω απο την καρβουνιερα της κουζινας και οταν εγινα ναυτης και ειχα την βαρδια 12-4 και κοιμομουν το πρωι, ο μαγερας τραβαγε το καρβουνο απο την καρβουνιερα και το γρου γρου με ξυπναγε.

Ενα αλλο πραγμα που δεν ειχαμε ηταν πλυντηρια. Το πλυσιμο των ρουχων γινοτανε ειτε στο χερι σ'ενα μπουγελο, ειτε στην περιπτωση μου, το εδενα σε ενα βιλαι και το ριχνα στην θαλασσα να πλυθη στα απονερα. Κανα δυο φορες ομως καποιο ψαρι εφαγε το ρουχο νομιζοντας οτι ειναι δολωμα. Αν το πλοιο πηγαινε σε προτοκοσμικη χωρα εδινα τα ρουχα μου σε πλυντηριο.

Το αλλο που δεν ειχαν οι ναυτες ηταν ατομικες τουαλεττες/μπανια. Οι τουαλεττες ησαν κοινες για ολο το κατωτερο πληρωμα και τους δοκιμους. Οι μονοι που ειχαν ατομικες τουαλεττες ησαν οι πρωτοδευτεροι μηχανης και γεφυρας και ο μαρκονι. Οι τριτοι, ανα δυο,  μοιραζοντουσαν μια τουαλεττα. Ο λοστρομος, ο μαραγκος, ο μαγερας και ο στουαρτ μοιραζοντουσαν τις ιδιες τουαλεττες με το κατωτερο πληρωμα. 

Και τελος το κατωτερο πληρωμα κοιμοντουσαν ανα δυο σε στενες καμπινες με δυο κρεβατια και μ ενα φινιστρινι. Στις τροπικες χωρες εγω κοιμομουνα σε ξενοδοχειο. Εκτος απο το Κουβεητ που δεν ηταν πορτο για να βγης εξω λογω των περιορισμων δηλ. ουτε ποτα ουτε μπαρ ουτε συντροφιες.

Αυτος ο τροπος ζωης δεν μας κακοφαινοτανε τοτε ομως. Κι αυτο διοτι λιγο ως πολυ τετοια ζωη καναμε και στην Ελλαδα. Ποιος ειχε A/C η πλυντηριο η ατομικα δωματια η ηλεκτρικες κουζινες στα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 60' η και πριν? Και μηπως δεν κοιμομασταν στην αυλη των σπιτιων μας το καλοκαιρι πριν πλακωσουν οι αλλοδαποι?

----------


## Nautikos II

Πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σας παιδια, ειναι πραχματι θρυλος

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε ευχαριστούμε appolo που τα μοιράζεσαι αυτα μαζί μας. Αυτές τις ιστορίες και τις αναμνήσεις που μέχρι τώρα είχαμε δει μόνο σε παλίες φωτογραφίες είδαμε να περνάνε από τα φανάρια του Πειραιά μπροστά μας, "φορτωμένες" σε αυτό το παλιό σκαρί. Για αυτό αφιέρωσα τις φωτογρααφίες που έβαλα εδώ σε όλους τους Έλληνες ναυτικούς που ταξίδευαν με τέτοια βαπόρια σε θάλασσες και ωκεανούς. Αυτούς που έκλειναν τα κρακ με τσιμέντο, αυτούς που έκαναν τη μηχανή να δουλέυει χωρίς να έχουν ανταλλακτικά για να κάνουν αυτά τα βαπόρια να ταξιδεύουν.
Δανείζομαι μία φωτογραφία του Απόστολου από εδώ για να τη βάλω δίπλα σε μία που βρήκα στο βιβλίο αγγλικών των σχολών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού της δεκαετίας του '60 (δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν το καράβι της φωτογραφίας είναι λίμπερτυ αλλά μοιάζει αρκετά) για να μεταφερθούμε νοερά σε εκέινη την εποχή.
deck2.jpg
loading.jpg



> Τα συναισθήματα πολλά... Το να βλέπεις ένα σκαρι του πολέμου να περνά τα φανάρια του Πειραιά σχεδόν όπως ήταν τότε, νιώθεις ότι ταξιδεύεις πίσω στο χρόνο. Τότε που οι εποχές και τα πλοία είχαν κάτι μαγικό... 
> Ετσι λοιπόν σήμερα μαζευτήκαμε ένα σωρο εραστες των πλοίων, απόμαχοι ναυτικοί, συνδικαλιστές για να υποδεχθούμε κάτι που θέλαμε τόσο καιρό... Ενα εμπορικό πλοίο μνημείο. Που να θυμίζει στους παλιούς τα νιάτα, τους αγώνες τα όνειρα και σε εμας τους νεότερους, το κλασσικό, το σύμβολο, το παντοτινό. Περιμέναμε στο κρύο με τόσο αγωνία και να άρχισε σιγά σιγά να έρχετε κοντα. *Σαν τότε... πρίν πολλά χρόνια ερχονταν τα φορτηγά στην ντάνα του προλιμένα να ξεφορτώσουν την ξυλεία, τα σιτηρά, τα general...* Ενα άκρως κλασσικό σκαρί περνά τα φανάρια και εγώ κλείνω για ενα δευτερόλεπτο τα μάτια και προσπαθώ να γυρίσω πίσω εκει που κάν δέν είχα ζήσει!


Έχεις που έγραψες Απόστολε. μου θύμησε αυτή τη φωτογραφία που είχα σπίτι. Αριστερά πρέπει να είναι το κόκκινο φανάρι που στεκόμασταν προχτές αλλά περίπου 50 χρόνια πρίν... Η φωτογραφία είναι παλιά και ξεθωριασμένη και δίσταζα να τη βάλω στη γκάλερυ.

----------


## Apostolos

Φίλε Παναγιώτη μου φαίνετε πως η ασπρομαυρη φώτο του ντεκ δεν μιάζει με το Λιμπερτυ. Εχει μικρότερα κουβούσια και δέν εχει "μαγαζι" κάτω απο τις μπίγες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έτσι είναι... για αυτό έγραψα ότι δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι λίμπερτυ. Αλλά τυο έβαλα για να δούμε ένα φόρτωμα (ή ξεφόρτωμα) της εποχής σε συνδυασμό με τη φωτογραφία σου.

----------


## Apollo

> Αpollo, 
> Περιττο να σου πω, το οτι αυτο που ευχαριστιεμαι στα θεματα με τα παλια καραβια, ειναι οι αφηγησεις των μεγαλυτερων, που ταξιδεψαν σαν πληρωμα ή σαν επιβατες, και μας αναφερουν τις καταστασεις που εζησαν πανω σε αυτα. Εκεινες οι κιτρινισμενες ή ασπρομαυρες φωτογραφιες που ενιοτε εχουμε την τυχη να βλεπουμε απο εσας, το κανουν να φαινεται τοσο νοσταλγικο και γεματο καλες αναμνησεις, που σιγουρα, ξορκιζουν ολα τα ασχημα που μπορει να κρυβονται πριν ή μετα απο αυτο που θα δουμε εμεις σαν "κοινο" (audience).


Φιλε Finnpartner_1966, tο ιδιο ευχαριστιεμαι να ακουω ναυτικες ιστοριες απο παλιους ναυτικους. Οπως πχ. εναν Οινουσιωτη θερμαστη που ηταν μπαρκαρισμενος κατα την διαρκεια του Β'ΠΠ και περιεγραφε τις εμπειριες του, πως το καραβι του τορπιλλισθηκε απο γερμανικο υποβρχιο και πως επεζησε.

Παντα θα υπαρχει ενας γηραιοτερος να αφηγειται περι "του καιρου εκεινου.." κι ενας νεωτερος να ακουει με προσοχη. Οσο θα υπαρχει Χρονος και ανθρωποι θα υπαρχουν και αφηγησεις. Σε 40 χρονια θα αφηγουνται και οι σημερινοι ναυτικοι πως ητανε να ζεις στα σημερινα βαπορια.

Ξερεις λενε οτι οι ναυτικοι τα παραλενε πολλες φορες. Η γνωμη μου ειναι ακομα και αν τα παραλενε ακομα κι αν ειναι παραμυθια τα χρειαζομαστε για να "αποκοιμηθουμε".. να ξεφυγουμε απο την πραγματικοτητα.

Κι αφου σ αρεσουν οι ιστοριες εδω σου συναπτω 1 λινκ με 4 ιστοριες που πιθανον να σε κανουν να γελασης η στην χειροτερη περιπτωση να μειδιασης. 
http://www.hydracaptainclub.gr/gr/club/exps/0002.html
Πιθανον δε η ιστοριες αυτες να σε πληροφορησουν για κατι που δεν ηξερες. Εγω εμαθα αρκετα απο τις ιστοριες αυτες. Οπως πχ. οτι τα καναδεζικα λιμπερτυ ειχαν Doxford μηχανες. Αυτο με βοηθησε πολυ σε μια ερευνα που κανω για τα λιμπερτυ. 

Να'σαι καλα φιλε μου  :Smile:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Mην το παρεις προσωπικα (το ιδιο εχω πει και στον Αποστολο), αλλα ειμαι της αποψης οτι οι ναυτικοι ενιοτε τα μεγαλοποιουν λιγο. Αλλα και παλι, ειναι οπως τα λες. Ειναι απαραιτητα για να μας παρει ο υπνος! 

Το κειμενακι πολυ παραστατικο, αλλα αυτα που διερωταται ο καπτα Πανος στο τελος, ειναι ολο το ρεζουμε: 

_"Γιατί πες μου εσύ που διαβάζεις αυτές τις γραμμές, πόσες πιθανότητες υπάρχουν να βρίσκεσαι μετά από ναυάγιο στην θάσασσα, να έλθουν να σε σώσουν κα εσύ να αρνηθείς!!!!! Πές μου και εσύ καπετάνιε πόσες πιθανότητες υπάρχουν να βρείς ένα ναυαγό μεσοπέλαγα, να πάς να τον σώσεις, αυτός να αρνηθεί και εσύ να το δεχτείς και να τον παρατήσεις!!!!!
Τα χρόνια μου στην θάλασσα κραυγάζουν ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε μία πιθανότητα στο δισεκατομύριο.. Εκτός βέβαια εάν είναι αλήθεια αυτό πού λένε ότι &#171;όποιος του μέλει να πεθάνει δεν πνίγεται ποτέ!!!&#187;"_

----------


## Apollo

Δεν το παιρνω προσωπικα. Και συμφωνω οτι τα μεγαλοποιουν μερικες φορες και μια ιστορια η εμπειρια καταληγει μυθιστορημα. Η γνωση, οι εμπειριες, τα συναισθηματα και η εν γενει προσωπικοτητα του ατομου συμβαλλει τα μεγιστα ως προς την περιγραφη ενος συμβαντος. Αλλα και το γραψιμο ενος μυθιστορηματος δεν απαιτει καποιο ταλεντο η ικανοτητα εφυρετικοτητος η εμπνευσης; Οσο για αυτον που ναυαγησε 5 φορες, ε μπορει να το παρακανε... αλλα δεν ειμαι βεβαιος οτι ψευδεται 100&#37;. Απλα μπορει να τα μεγαλοποιει.

Υποψιαζομαι οτι καποια μεγαλοποιηση εγινε με τον μυθο της Γοργονας, χωρις βεβαια να ειμαι σε θεση να αποδειξω αν υπαρχει Γοργονα η οχι.

Οι παλιοι πιστευανε οτι υπηρχανε Γοργονες. Οι σκεπτικιστες απορριπτουν την υπαρξη τετοιων οντων. Ομως υπαρχουν οι "τελχινες" (διαβολοψαρα) των οποιων η οψη μας δινει ενα αισθημα οτι μοιαζουν λιγο με ανθρωπινα οντα. Ενω η αρχαια ελληνικη παραδοση μας λεει οτι οι Τελχινες ζουσαν στην στερια και τους ταυτιζει με τους Κουρήτες, τους Κορυβάντες, τους Ιδαίους, Δάκτυλους και τους Κάβειρους. http://www.metafysiko.gr/textview.php?id=139
Εχουν ανακαλυφθει κι αλλα οντα που εχουν καποια σχετικη ανθρωπινη μορφη στο σωμα αλλα δεν ειναι του παροντος να ασχοληθω ιδιαιτερα σε αυτο το thread.

Παντως εγω για τιποτα δεν ειμαι βεβαιος οτι ειναι ετσι ακριβως οπως φαινεται.
τα παντα γυρω μου ειναι τοποθετημενα στον φακελλο που φερει την ετικεττα "προς εξακριβωσην"

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για μένα πάντως το κομάτι με τις ιστορίες και εμπειρίες ναυτικών είναι από τα καλύτερα (αν όχι το καλύτερο) κομάτια το φόρουμ, ίσως γιατί μεγάλωσα ακούγοντας τέτοιες ιστορίες.
Μικρές ή μεγάλες, συγκινητικές ή αστείες, από τον πρωτόμπαρκο ή τον απόμαχο, υπερβολικές ή ρεαλιστικές, έχουν μεγάλη αξία είναι οι ιστορίες των ανθρώπων που όπως συνηθίζω να λέω δίνουν ψυχή στα σίδερα αφού δίνουν ψυχή στα σίδερα στις άψυχες λαμαρίνες των βαποριών με τις εμπειρίες και τις αναμνήσεις τους από αυτά.
Κια αν είναι υπερβολικές καμιά φορά (όπως είπε εύστοχα κάποιο μέλος "οι ιστορίες του καπνιστηρίου") δεν μειώσει την αξία τους στο κατω κάτω αν για παράδειγμα σε μια ιστορία για φουρτούνα το κύμα δεν είναι 20 μέτρα αλλά στην πραγματικότητα ήταν 10 δεν μειώνει την ιστορία
Για να ξαναγυρίσουμε στο θέμα είχαμε πολλές φορές συζητήσει ότι μας έλειπαν ιστορίες και εμπειρίες ναυτικών που ταξίδευαν στα λίμπερτυ, όταν ταξίδευαν σε συνθήκες πολύ δυσκολότερες από τις σημερινές (ας ελπίσουθμε ότι κάποτε θα διαβάζουν και τις σημερινές ιστορίες και τότε οι συνθήκες να είναι πολύ καλύτερες). Αν μπορείς appolo γράψε μας κάποια ιστορία από το S/S Olga ώστε όταν με το καλό αποκατασταθεί S/S Hellas Liberty και πηγαίνουμε σε αυτό να μας λέει κάτι παραπάνω κάποια γωνιά του βαποριού θυμήζοντάς μια ιστορία που διαβάσαμε και διαδραματίζεται σε κάποια παρόμοια  γωιά ενός ίδιο βαποριού.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Για μένα πάντως το κομάτι με τις ιστορίες και εμπειρίες ναυτικών είναι από τα καλύτερα (αν όχι το καλύτερο) κομάτια το φόρουμ, ίσως γιατί μεγάλωσα ακούγοντας τέτοιες ιστορίες.
> Μικρές ή μεγάλες, συγκινητικές ή αστείες, από τον πρωτόμπαρκο ή τον απόμαχο, υπερβολικές ή ρεαλιστικές, έχουν μεγάλη αξία είναι οι ιστορίες των ανθρώπων που όπως συνηθίζω να λέω δίνουν ψυχή στα σίδερα αφού δίνουν ψυχή στα σίδερα στις άψυχες λαμαρίνες των βαποριών με τις εμπειρίες και τις αναμνήσεις τους από αυτά.
> Κια αν είναι υπερβολικές καμιά φορά (όπως είπε εύστοχα κάποιο μέλος "οι ιστορίες του καπνιστηρίου") δεν μειώσει την αξία τους στο κατω κάτω αν για παράδειγμα σε μια ιστορία για φουρτούνα το κύμα δεν είναι 20 μέτρα αλλά στην πραγματικότητα ήταν 10 δεν μειώνει την ιστορία
> Για να ξαναγυρίσουμε στο θέμα είχαμε πολλές φορές συζητήσει ότι μας έλειπαν ιστορίες και εμπειρίες ναυτικών που ταξίδευαν στα λίμπερτυ, όταν ταξίδευαν σε συνθήκες πολύ δυσκολότερες από τις σημερινές (ας ελπίσουθμε ότι κάποτε θα διαβάζουν και τις σημερινές ιστορίες και τότε οι συνθήκες να είναι πολύ καλύτερες). Αν μπορείς appolo γράψε μας κάποια ιστορία από το S/S Olga ώστε όταν με το καλό αποκατασταθεί S/S Hellas Liberty και πηγαίνουμε σε αυτό να μας λέει κάτι παραπάνω κάποια γωνιά του βαποριού θυμήζοντάς μια ιστορία που διαβάσαμε και διαδραματίζεται σε κάποια παρόμοια  γωιά ενός ίδιο βαποριού.


"Που λετε παιδια το 54 που ειχα κανει σε ενα λιμπερτυ......." :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Κλασσικη ατακα η οποια ακουγεται συχνα στα καπνιστηρια των βαποριων και συνηθως οταν οι μεγαλυτεροι πειραζουν τους πρωτομπαρκους......Ιστοριες του καπνιστηριου Παναγιωτη... :Wink:

----------


## Apollo

> "Που λετε παιδια το 54 που ειχα κανει σε ενα λιμπερτυ......."
> Κλασσικη ατακα η οποια ακουγεται συχνα στα καπνιστηρια των βαποριων και συνηθως οταν οι μεγαλυτεροι πειραζουν τους πρωτομπαρκους......Ιστοριες του καπνιστηριου Παναγιωτη...


Που λετε παιδια το 66 και 67 που εκανα σε λιμπερτυ...  περασα ζωη και κοττα στα πορτα ...  :Wink: 

Παναγιωτη σκεφτομαι να λεω ιστοριουλες στο thread *Ιστορίες Ναυτικών - Εμπειρίες από ταξίδια ...*

----------


## mastropanagos

> Που λετε παιδια το 66 και 67 που εκανα σε λιμπερτυ...  περασα ζωη και κοττα στα πορτα ... 
> 
> Παναγιωτη σκεφτομαι να λεω ιστοριουλες στο thread *Ιστορίες Ναυτικών - Εμπειρίες από ταξίδια ...*


Σιγουρα εσυ τα ξερεις καλυτερα αυτα απο εμενα,αλλα αυτη ηταν η κλασσικη ατακα στο καπνιστηριο... :Very Happy:

----------


## Apollo

> Έτσι είναι... για αυτό έγραψα ότι δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι λίμπερτυ. Αλλά τυο έβαλα για να δούμε ένα φόρτωμα (ή ξεφόρτωμα) της εποχής σε συνδυασμό με τη φωτογραφία σου.


Συμφωνω κι εγω οτι η κουβερτα αυτη δεν ειναι του λιμπερτυ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ναι έχεις δίκιο apollo είδα και άλλες φωτογραφίες στο ίδιο βιβλίο πιθανότατα από το ίδιο βαπόρι και δεν είναι λίμπερτυ, αλλά όπως είπα την έβαλα μια και ειναι περίπου της ίδιας εποχής για να δείξω πως δούλευε ο κόσμος στις κουβέρτες των λίμπερτυ.Αν και εσύ το έχεις ζήσει και περιμένουμε τις ιστορίες σου στις ιστορίες ναυτικών.

Μαστροπανάγο από εσένα πήρα την έκφραση για τις ιστορίες του καπνιστηρίου. Τι να σου κάνω που δεν έχει άξονα και προπέλα και το μηχανοστάσιο είναι κανιβαλισμένο για τα άλλα που τα δουλεύουν οι Αμερικάνοι, αλλιώς θα κανονίζαμε να πηγάιναμε να το βάλουμε μπρος να έχεις κι εσύ να λες ιστορίες από λίμπερτυ. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

Τις μηχανές τρους τις είχαμε δει στο θέμα με τα μηχανοστάσια. Και όπως λέγανε αυτοί που είχανε δουλέψει σε παλινδρομικές ατμομηχανές "χρειάζεσαι μόνο μια σειρά κλειδία για να τις φτιάξεις".



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mastrokostas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mηχανή από liberty .
> 
> 
>  
> ...

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μαστροπανάγο από εσένα πήρα την έκφραση για τις ιστορίες του καπνιστηρίου. Τι να σου κάνω που δεν έχει άξονα και προπέλα και το μηχανοστάσιο είναι κανιβαλισμένο για τα άλλα που τα δουλεύουν οι Αμερικάνοι, αλλιώς θα κανονίζαμε να πηγάιναμε να το βάλουμε μπρος να έχεις κι εσύ να λες ιστορίες από λίμπερτυ.


Ειλικρινα θελω παρα πολυ να μπω στο μηχανοστασιο του,και τοτε στο επομενο μπαρκο θα λεω και εγω οτι μπηκα σε λιμπερτυ,αλλα με τη διαφορα οτι εγω θα λεω αληθεια...:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## mastrokostas

> με τη διαφορα οτι εγω θα λεω αληθεια...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Χμμμμ!!!! Αυτό να μην το σχολιάσουμε !Αν με ένα μπάρκο σε έναν γάζα ,μας έχεις γεμίσει με ιστορίες ,άμα κατεβείς στο μηχανοστάσιο του liberty νομίζω ότι μετά την βάψαμε !! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Χμμμμ!!!! Αυτό να μην το σχολιάσουμε !Αν με ένα μπάρκο σε έναν γάζα ,μας έχεις γεμίσει με ιστορίες ,άμα κατεβείς στο μηχανοστάσιο του liberty νομίζω ότι μετά την βάψαμε !!


Ηταν να μην βραχω εγω,οπως πολυ σωστα εχεις αναφερει αλλη στιγμη... :Very Happy:

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Παιδιά το βρέξιμο σε ιστιοπλοϊκό πιάνεται???? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mastropanagos

Κατεβηκα λοιπον σημερα να δω το λεγομενο λιμπερτυ,το οποιο θελει πολυ δουλεια για να φτιαχτει αλλα πιστευω οτι το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι καλο,αυτο που θελω να επισημανω και με εντυπωσιασε ηταν οτι πολλοι παλιοι ναυτικοι που ειχαν κανει σε λιμπερτυ κατεβαινουν στο λιμανι και το κοιτανε,και μαλιστα μιλησα και με εναν παλιο καπετανιο εκει ο οποιος χαιροταν που εβλεπε κατι τετοιο να ηρθε στην Ελλαδα,ειναι πολυ ωραιο να βλεπεις τετοιους ανθρωπους να καθονται να το χαζευουν και να σου λενε οτι περασαν τη μιση ζωη τους εκει μεσα....Πολυ καλος ο κυριος Μανωλης... :Wink: 
DSC00047 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βρήκα σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.ssrichardmontgomery.com/ το συνημμένο (για την περίπτωση που πάψει να υπάρχει η σελίδα) αρχείο με σχέδια και πολύ χρήσιμα στοιχεία.

----------


## Nautikos II

Μια χθεσινη του ιστορικου
HELLAS LIBERTY [17].JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μαστρο Πανάγο μια και δεν κατέβηκε στο μηχανοστάσιο θα αλανλάβεις μόλις μπορέσις να μας βρεις στοιχεία για τα καζάνια και τη μηχανή του. Πως ξεκινάγανε, τι έπρεπε να προσέχει το πλήρωμα κ.λπ. Στη βιβλιθήκη της σχολής θα πρέπει να έχουν μέινει τίποτα παλιά βιβλία του ιδρύματος Ευγενίδη κάτι "Θέματα Ατμομηχανών" "Θέματα Ατμολεβήτων" κ.λπ. :Very Happy: 
Όπως και ποιος νόμος της θερμοδυναμικής έκανε τους τρεις κυλίνδρους να έχουν διαφορετική διάμετρο. :Wink:

----------


## grangelo

Ξερουμε ποσο καιρο θα παραμείνει στο λιμανι του Πειραια?

----------


## dimitris

> Ξερουμε ποσο καιρο θα παραμείνει στο λιμανι του Πειραια?


grangelo ριξε μια ματια στο marinews.gr βεβαια δεν ξερω μεχρι τοτε που λεει θα παραμεινει στο Υ.Ε.Ν μπροστα γιατι πρεπει να απελευθερωθει και η θεση :Smile:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μαστρο Πανάγο μια και δεν κατέβηκε στο μηχανοστάσιο θα αλανλάβεις μόλις μπορέσις να μας βρεις στοιχεία για τα καζάνια και τη μηχανή του. Πως ξεκινάγανε, τι έπρεπε να προσέχει το πλήρωμα κ.λπ. Στη βιβλιθήκη της σχολής θα πρέπει να έχουν μέινει τίποτα παλιά βιβλία του ιδρύματος Ευγενίδη κάτι "Θέματα Ατμομηχανών" "Θέματα Ατμολεβήτων" κ.λπ.
> Όπως και ποιος νόμος της θερμοδυναμικής έκανε τους τρεις κυλίνδρους να έχουν διαφορετική διάμετρο.


Τα πλοια τυπου Liberty ειχαν ατμομηχανες τρικυλινδρες τριπλης εκτονωσεως..Εργαζοντουσαν σε πιεση ατμου 15,5 bar και θερμοκρασια ατμου 232 βαθμους Κελσιου..Το κενο στο ψυγειο της ανερχεται σε 26 ιντσες...Ειχαν ενδεικτικη ιπποδυναμη IHP=2500 HP και εστρεφε με ταχυτητα 75 rpm...
Οι κυλινδροι ειχαν τις εξης διαστασεις:
-Διαμετρος κυλινδρου Υ.Π. 600 mm
-Διαμετρος κυλινδρου Μ.Π. 940 mm
-Διαμετρος κυλινδρου Χ.Π. 1778 mm
-Κοινη διαδρομη για ολους τους κυλινδρους 1220 mm...

Αυτα σαν μια πρωτη εικονα για τις μηχανες των Liberty,θα επανελθω με στοιχεια για τους λεβητες καθως και για τον θερμοδυναμικο νομο οπως ανεφερε και ο Παναγιωτης... :Wink:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ορίστε και απο μένα δύο..

----------


## giorgos....

πλοίο απο άλλη εποχή.. ο παλιός και ο νέος.. ο μεγάλος και ο μικρός.. ο γέρος ναυτικός που είναι κουρασμένος απο τις θάλασσες και ο νέος που είναι γεμάτος ενέργεια και όρεξη για ταξίδια..
IMG_1151.jpg
hellas liberty1.jpg

----------


## dimitris

*Απίστευτο και όμως …ελληνικό: ¶ρχισαν οι κόντρες για τη διαχείριση του Liberty!*
marinews.gr

----------


## Apostolos

Καλα ορισμένοι δέν έχουν τον θεό τους....

----------


## mastrokostas

Τι να πει κανείς τώρα !Ότι δεν γινόμαστε άνθρωποι εμείς με τίποτα !Για όνομα του θεού !!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Θέλουν μουσείο οι λεβέντες; Και γιατί να μαλλώνουνε; Ας πάρουν το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και να το κάνουν μουσείο Περάματος ! Βέβαια θα μου πείτε που θα βρει ο Δήμος τα χρήματα για να το επισκευάσει και να το μετατρέψει σε μουσείο...
Μάλλον πουθενά!
Για αυτό και θέλει να κάνει γάμο με τα λεφτά άλλων. Και μετά πως θα το συντηρείς το Λιμπερτι κύριε δήμαρχε; Γιατί από την εικόνα των υποδομών στο δήμο Περάματος δεν μου φαίνεται να περισεύουν λεφτά για τέτοια πράγματα. 
Βέβαια μέχρι να χρειαστεί συντήρηση θα έχουν γίνει οι επόμενες δημοτικές εκλογές, οπότε *Ο Σκοπός* θα έχει επιτευχθεί. Ο νοών νοήτω...

----------


## mastropanagos

Μακαρι να μην το δουμε να περιφερεται στις ντανες...... :Sad:

----------


## Eng

Πάνο, γιατι το λες αυτο??? 
Θα δεις που Πραγματικα θα περιφερεται σε καμια ντανα. Γιατι δυστυχως σαν Ελληνες μας εχει σβησει καθε φλογα για το ζευγος συμβολο - σκαφος. Δυστυχως..αυτοι στις μεγαλες θεσεις...μονο μια εικονα ξερουν να βλεπουν το ζευγος πλοιο -σκουρια!! Δε λετε ρε σεις καλα που δεν πεταξαν και κανενα θωρηκτό σε καμια ντανα προς Μεγαρα μεριά.
Μονο πικρια ρε γμτο μονο πικρια τιποτα αλλο δεν εχω να πω...!!!

----------


## Apollo

Το Hellas Liberty θα πρεπει να παη εκει που ειναι και ο Αβερωφ για να ειναι προσβασιμο στο κοινο και στους τουριστες. Ολα τα ιστορικα σκαφη σ'ενα μερος.

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστός ο Apollo, συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Το θέμα είναι να συμφωνήσουν και οι έχοντες το γενικό πρόσταγμα γιατί βλέπω να γίνεται πάλι μπάχαλο (όπως πάντα άλλωστε!!!).

----------


## syrianaki

η μηχανη αυτη δεν συγκρινεται με τις σημερινες σε ολα τα επιπεδα παντως για την εποχη τησ ηταν κορυφη και ακομα και σημερα θεωρειτε μια καλη μηχανη πετρελαιου απο τις πρωτες

----------


## Naias II

> Αυτο που με ξενερωσε, ηταν ενας σχετικος/ ασχετος, θα σας γελασω, που ειπε οτι: "_Aυτο, δεν ειναι original Liberty, γιατι ειναι ηλεκτροσυγκολημενο! Τα ηλεκτροσυγκολημενα, αρχισαν να κατασκευαζονται τη δεκαετια του 1950!_", λεει. Ωρες ωρες, στο λιμανι, τρελαινεσαι με αυτα που ακους!! Η ημιμαθεια, ειναι χειροτερη της αμαθειας!!!


Η *απάντηση* στον άγνωστο ημιμαθή  :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Φίλε syrianaki θα μου επιτρέψεις μια μικρή διόρθωση η ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης ήταν ήδη περίπου 50 χρ'ονια παλία την εποχή που πρωτοφτιαχτηκαν τα λίμπερτυ (μπορείς να δεις μια τέτοια εδώ σε ένα βαπόρι του 1909) όπως και οι λάβητες πετρελαίου. 
Για το Δήμαρχο Περάματος πιστέυω ότι έριξε ένα πυροτέχνημα μήπως και βρει τσάμπα μουσλειο και πέισει και τους εφοπλιστές να του το χρηματοδοτήσουν. 

Κατά την άποψή μου το λίμπερτυ δεν μπορέι να ανήκει σε υπουργεία, σε Δήμους ούτε καν σε εφοπλιστές αλλά στους Έλληνες ναυτικούς σαν αυτούς που έκαναν παρόμοια βαπόρια να ταξιδέυουν σε κάθε θάλασσα του κόσμου με τον ιδρώτα τους. Αυτούς που είδα στο κόκκινο του Πειραιά και με έκαναν να νιώθω οτι είμαι σε ένα τέοιο βαπόρι και μπάινουμε σε ένα μακρινμό λιμάνι.
Όπως έχω γράψει μερικές σελίδες παραπίσω συμφωνώ με το φίλο Apollo. Και θα πρότεινα να μπόυνε "στο κόλπο" και οι φοιτηές των ΑΕΝ. Για να έχουμε κι άλλα περιστατικά σαν αυτό που περιέγραψε ο mastropanagos όταν κατέβηκε να το δει που έπιασε κουβέντα με ναυτικούς που είχαν ταξιδέψει σε λίμπερτυ.(Για αυτό μαστρο Παναγο σου ζήτησα να μουβρεις στοιχέια για τη μηχανή του για να μπορέσουμε να καταλάβουμε πως δούλευαν αυτοί οι άνθρωπι σε αυτά τα βαπόρια, αλλά και τι μπορούμε να μάθουμε εμέις)

----------


## syrianaki

παντος παρολα τα χρονια του παραμενει ενα αξιοθαυμαστο πλοιο :mrgreen::-D

----------


## Eng

http://dlg.galileo.usg.edu/liberty_s...Ships/?Welcome

Στο παραπάνω link θα δειτε καποια γενικα στοιχεια απο ενα Ναυπηγειο που δραστηριοποιηθηκε στην κατασκευη των Liberty.  Κάπου προς το μεσο παρατηθεται ενα σχεδιο Γενικης Διαταξης του πλοιου οπου φαινεται με χρωμματισμο οι cargo areas του πλοιου (πορτοκαλι), το Μηχανοστασιο με το Tail shaft Tunnel και το Τιμονακι (κοκκινο) και με γκρι φαινονται οι λοιποι χωροι. Σ' αυτους του χωρους θελω να σας αναφερω για το συστημα ερματισμου του πλοιου. Απο πλωρα προς πρυμα εχουμε:
FPT (Πλωρια Δεξ. Ερματος) που βρισκεται κατω απο το κασαρο, Lower Wing Tnk No1 P+S που βρισκεται στο Αμπαρι Νο1 και εκτινεται απο το DBT.1 εως το Tank Top του Αμπαριου. DBT.2-3-4-5 (P+S) που εκτινονται απο το Tank Top του καθε αμπαριου εως το Keel Plate. Στη συνεχεια ειναι το APT (πρυνμαια δεξαμενη ερματισμου) και τελος τερμα πισω στον καθρεφτη Fresh Water Tnk). Απο τη διαταξη του ερματισμου μπορει καποιος να καταλαβει πως λογω της ιδιομορφιας της κατασκευης (Μηχανοστασιο Μεση και Κομοδεσιο επισης) το βαπορι χωρις καθολου ερμα ειχε ενα ελαφρη trim πρυμα. Οποτε ολο σχεδον το βαπορι στις cargo areas ειχε καθαρο φορτιο. Ο λογος που υπήρχε η Wing Tnk No.1 ειναι οταν το πλοιο εκανε τις ενδιαμεσες φορτο-εκφορτωσεις, το χρησιμοποιουσε για να ρυθμιζει το trim του.

----------


## polykas

_Γνωρίζει κάποιος πόσο διάστημα θα παραμείνει μπροστά από το ΥΕΝ?_

12343 (1).JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Τα πλοια τυπου Liberty ειχαν ατμομηχανες τρικυλινδρες τριπλης εκτονωσεως..Εργαζοντουσαν σε πιεση ατμου 15,5 bar και θερμοκρασια ατμου 232 βαθμους Κελσιου..Το κενο στο ψυγειο της ανερχεται σε 26 ιντσες...Ειχαν ενδεικτικη ιπποδυναμη IHP=2500 HP και εστρεφε με ταχυτητα 75 rpm...
> Οι κυλινδροι ειχαν τις εξης διαστασεις:
> -Διαμετρος κυλινδρου Υ.Π. 600 mm
> -Διαμετρος κυλινδρου Μ.Π. 940 mm
> -Διαμετρος κυλινδρου Χ.Π. 1778 mm
> -Κοινη διαδρομη για ολους τους κυλινδρους 1220 mm...
> 
> Αυτα σαν μια πρωτη εικονα για τις μηχανες των Liberty,θα επανελθω με στοιχεια για τους λεβητες καθως και για τον θερμοδυναμικο νομο οπως ανεφερε και ο Παναγιωτης...


    Ας βαλουμε και μερικα στοιχεια για τα καζανια που ειχαν τα λιμπερτυ,τα οποια ηταν υδραυλωτα Babcock & Wilcox....
Τα βασικα του μερη ηταν τα εξης:
-Ατμουδροθαλαμος
-Τα ατμογονα στοιχεια
-Ο συλλεκτης
-Η εστια και το περιβλημα του λεβητα
-Ο υπερθερμαντηρας
Η λειτουργια του λεβητα ειχε ως εξης:
Το νερο εισερχεται στο κατω μερος του υδροθαλαμου,κατεβαινει απο τους εμπροσθιους υδροθαλαμους.εισερχεται μεσα στους ατμογονους αυλους και θερμαινομενο ατμοποιειται..Ως ατμος στη συνεχεια ανεβαινει απο τους οπισθιους υδροθαλαμους και μεσω των ατμαγωγων αυλων εισερχοται στον ατμοθαλαμο..Εισερχομενος στον ατμοθαλαμο ο ατμος προσκρουει πανω σε ενα καθετο διαφραγμα για να εγκαταλειψει κατα το δυνατον την υγρασια του και απο εκει λαμβανεται ως το δυνατον στεγνος απο τον ατμοφρακτη.Στη συνεχεια οδηγειται στον υπερθερμαντηρα,απ'οπου εξερχεται υπερθερμος.....

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας δουμε και μερικα σχεδια απο το καζανι και απο τη Κυρια μηχανη...
DSC00016 (Custom).JPG
DSC00012 (Custom).JPG
DSC00013 (Custom).JPG
DSC00019 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Eng

Και βεβαια όλα τα παραπάνω που αναφερει ο φιλος μου ειχαν σαν αρχη τον Νομο του Boyle Marriot ή αλλιως της Καταστατικης Εξισωσης των Αεριων. Πολυ συνοπτικα όταν αυξανεται η πίεση ο όγκος μειώνεται και ανεβαινει η θερμοκρασια. Πάνω σ'αυτο το Νομο μελετηθηκαν αυτοι οι λεβητες αλλα και σε μεγαλυτερη αναλυση, η Μηχανη τριπλης Εκτονωσης. Το εργο δηλαδη παραγεται "παιζοντας" αναμεσα στις καταστασεις των θεμελειώδων μεγεθων Πιεσης, Ογκου Θερμοκρασιας. Επειδη ομως δεν θελω να μακρυγορώ παρακάτω θα δειτε οτι χρειαζεστε περι το Θερμοδυναμικο υποβαθρο που διεπει τη λειτουργια των ατμολεβήτων.
http://users.sch.gr/kassetas/zzzzzThemodynamics.htm 
Επίσης στα πρωτα Liberty χρησιμοποιηθηκε ο παρακάτω λέβητας με υδραυλους, οποίος αποτελουνταν απο εναν ενιαιο λεβητα οποίο ενώνονταν με 4 fire gates σε 4 μικρουτερους καθενας εκτων οποίο παρηγαγε ατμο Υ.Π, Μ.Π, Χ.Π και εναν λεβητα για παραγωγη ατμου σαν υποβοηθησει των λοιπον μηχανιμάτων / εργασιων του μηχανοστασιου, που ηταν και αυτος Χ.Π. Ομως η πορεια εδειξε πως ηταν ασυμφωρος λογο υπερβολικης καταναλωσης..καρβουνου αλλα και χωριτικότητας και ετσι αντικαταστηθηκε απο τον Ατμολεβητα BabcocK & Wilcox που ηταν πιο...μαϊτζεβελος θα λεγαμε ναυτικα στη λειτουργία του.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μαστρο Πανάγο και Eng ευχαριστούμε για τα σοιχεία που μας δώσατε και μας δώσατε μια ιδέα πως δούλευαν οι άνθρωποι σε τέτοια βαπόρια.
 Δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούμε να δούμε τη μηχανή και τα καζάνια του Hellas Liberty μια και δεν ξέρω την κατάστασή τους οπότε το σχέδιο και τα σοιχεία του μαστρο Πανάγου είναι πολύ χρήσιμα. 

Η παρακάτω φράση του Eng μου θύμησε το παράπονο ενός παλιού ναυτικου που ήταν δίπλα μου στο κόκκινο τη μέρα που μπήκε στον Πειραιά "δεν το σαβουρώνανε λίγο πλώρα να μπει ωραία;" Πως το σαβουρώνανε για να ρυθμίζουν το trim μπορούμε να δούμε στη σελίδα 4  στο συνημμένο εδώ.



> Απο τη διαταξη του ερματισμου μπορει καποιος να καταλαβει πως λογω της ιδιομορφιας της κατασκευης (Μηχανοστασιο Μεση και Κομοδεσιο επισης) το βαπορι χωρις καθολου ερμα ειχε ενα ελαφρη trim πρυμα. Οποτε ολο σχεδον το βαπορι στις cargo areas ειχε καθαρο φορτιο. Ο λογος που υπήρχε η Wing Tnk No.1 ειναι οταν το πλοιο εκανε τις ενδιαμεσες φορτο-εκφορτωσεις, το χρησιμοποιουσε για να ρυθμιζει το trim του.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ας βαλουμε και μερικα στοιχεια για τα καζανια που ειχαν τα λιμπερτυ,τα οποια ηταν υδραυλωτα Babcock & Wilcox....
> Τα βασικα του μερη ηταν τα εξης:
> -Ατμουδροθαλαμος
> -Τα ατμογονα στοιχεια
> -Ο συλλεκτης
> -Η εστια και το περιβλημα του λεβητα
> -Ο υπερθερμαντηρας
> Η λειτουργια του λεβητα ειχε ως εξης:
> Το νερο εισερχεται στο κατω μερος του υδροθαλαμου,κατεβαινει απο τους εμπροσθιους υδροθαλαμους.εισερχεται μεσα στους ατμογονους αυλους και θερμαινομενο ατμοποιειται..Ως ατμος στη συνεχεια ανεβαινει απο τους οπισθιους υδροθαλαμους και μεσω των ατμαγωγων αυλων εισερχοται στον ατμοθαλαμο..Εισερχομενος στον ατμοθαλαμο ο ατμος προσκρουει πανω σε ενα καθετο διαφραγμα για να εγκαταλειψει κατα το δυνατον την υγρασια του και απο εκει λαμβανεται ως το δυνατον στεγνος απο τον ατμοφρακτη.Στη συνεχεια οδηγειται στον υπερθερμαντηρα,απ'οπου εξερχεται υπερθερμος.....


Για να δούμε τι έπρεπε να προσέχουν αυτοί που τους δουλεύανε σε βαπόρια σαν αυτό (όπως τα βρήκα στο βιβλίο των Κ. Χαϊδεμένου Α. Τζιφάκη "θέματα ατμολεβήτων" του 1975) :
Έπρεπε να προσέχουν να είναι η στάθμη του νερού και η πίεση σταθερή.

Να γίνεται όσο το δυνατόν τέλεια καύση. Οπότε έπρεπε να κρατάνε καθαρούς τους καυστήρες, να καθαρίζουν τα φίλτρα και το δίκτυο πετρελάιου συχνά, να παρακολουθούνε τη φλόγα και τον καπνό στην τσιμινιέρα. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα πετρέλαια δεν ήτνα σαν τα σημερινά.

Να προσέχουν τη θερμοκρασία και τη πίεση του νερού της τροφοδοσίας.

Και να προσέχουν αν λειτουργούν σωστά τα επιστόμια και τα ασφαλιστικά.

Οπότε οι θερμαστάδες είχαν στάνταντ δουλειάστη βάρδια τους.

----------


## Eng

Παναγιώτη ειναι ακριβώς ετσι. Αν φανταστει κανείς τι σημαινει να δουλεύεις ενα τεράστιο σύστημα - μηχανη που βασιζεται σε μια εξίσωση (Καταστατική Εξίσωση Αερίων) οπου ολα τα μεγέθη πρεπει να παραμένουν σταθερα γιατι το παραμικρό λάθος μπορούσε κάλλιστα να αποβεί σε έκριξη, τοτε προσωπικα σαν (και) Μηχανικος..μονο δεος μου προκαλει!! Οπως το ειπες..το standby ηταν σε μονιμη βαση!
Τελικα αυτή ηταν αλλη ρατσα ναυτικών / μηχανικών..

----------


## mastropanagos

> Για να δούμε τι έπρεπε να προσέχουν αυτοί που τους δουλεύανε σε βαπόρια σαν αυτό (όπως τα βρήκα στο βιβλίο των Κ. Χαϊδεμένου Α. Τζιφάκη "θέματα ατμολεβήτων" του 1975) :
> Έπρεπε να προσέχουν να είναι η στάθμη του νερού και η πίεση σταθερή.
> 
> Να γίνεται όσο το δυνατόν τέλεια καύση. Οπότε έπρεπε να κρατάνε καθαρούς τους καυστήρες, να καθαρίζουν τα φίλτρα και το δίκτυο πετρελάιου συχνά, να παρακολουθούνε τη φλόγα και τον καπνό στην τσιμινιέρα. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα πετρέλαια δεν ήτνα σαν τα σημερινά.
> 
> Να προσέχουν τη θερμοκρασία και τη πίεση του νερού της τροφοδοσίας.
> 
> Και να προσέχουν αν λειτουργούν σωστά τα επιστόμια και τα ασφαλιστικά.
> 
> Οπότε οι θερμαστάδες είχαν στάνταντ δουλειάστη βάρδια τους.


Το αυτι και το ματι καγκελο με λιγα λογια....

----------


## xara

Το τελευταίο Λίμπερτι, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

----------


## kastkon8

Να πω και εγω κατι σαν παλιος .Οταν ημουν ακομη μαθητης στον πυθαγορα δουλευα σε ενα μηχανουργειο που υπαρχει ακομα γιαυτο δεν λεω το ονομα καναμε επισκευη σε ενα φορτηγο του χανδρη του 1926 στα ναυπηγεια του στα Αμπελακια οταν τελειωσε η επισκευη επρεπε να κανουμε αφη πυρων για να σηκωσουμε ατμο Πως να αναψουμε το καζανι?.......εξω στα βραχια υπηρχαν κατι παλιες βαρκες τις καναμε κοματια και σιγα σιγα βαλαμε φωτια δυο μερονυχτα να ανεβει ο ατμος στα 3kg/cm2 ωστε να δουλεψει το heater και η booster για να παει στο καζανι πετρελαιο [αξεχαστες εμπειριες

----------


## mastropanagos

> Να πω και εγω κατι σαν παλιος .Οταν ημουν ακομη μαθητης στον πυθαγορα δουλευα σε ενα μηχανουργειο που υπαρχει ακομα γιαυτο δεν λεω το ονομα καναμε επισκευη σε ενα φορτηγο του χανδρη του 1926 στα ναυπηγεια του στα Αμπελακια οταν τελειωσε η επισκευη επρεπε να κανουμε αφη πυρων για να σηκωσουμε ατμο Πως να αναψουμε το καζανι?.......εξω στα βραχια υπηρχαν κατι παλιες βαρκες τις καναμε κοματια και σιγα σιγα βαλαμε φωτια δυο μερονυχτα να ανεβει ο ατμος στα 3kg/cm2 ωστε να δουλεψει το heater και η booster για να παει στο καζανι πετρελαιο [αξεχαστες εμπειριες


Πραγματι η διαδικασια αφης πυρων σε τετοιου τυπου καζανια θα ηταν πραγματικα δυσκολη και χρονοβορα με τις τοτε μεθοδους...Εδω σημερα που ειναι ολα αυτοματα και χρειαζεται χρονο αυτη η δουλεια....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για αυτό σου ζήτησα να μου πεις με βάση ποιό νόμο της θερμοδυναμικής είχαν διαφορετική διάμετρο οι κύλινδροι. Και όπως έγραψε ο Eng είναι ο νόμος Byle Mariotte και συγκεκριμένα ότι με σταθερή θερμοκρασία σε ένα αέριο το γινόμενο PV είναι σταθερός οπότε με την εκτόνωση στους κινίνδρους αυξανόταν ο όγκος οπότε έπεφτε η πίεση οπότε για να παράγεται το ίδιο έργο (πρακτικά να ασκείται ίδια δύναμη) έπρεπε ο επόμενος κίλινδρος να έχει μεγαλύτερη διάμετρο.
Έτσι καταλαβάινουμε ότι οι μηχανικοί τις δούλευαν αυτές τις μηχανές χωρίς αυτοματισμούς, ηλεκτρονικά αλάρμ, έπρεπε να είναι στην τσίτα για τιςπιέσεις και τη σωστή λειτουργία της μηχανής. Και όπως πολύ σωστά έγραψε ο Eng είανι αξιοθάυμαστοι οι άνθρωποι αυτοί.



> Τα πλοια τυπου Liberty ειχαν ατμομηχανες τρικυλινδρες τριπλης εκτονωσεως..Εργαζοντουσαν σε πιεση ατμου 15,5 bar και θερμοκρασια ατμου 232 βαθμους Κελσιου..Το κενο στο ψυγειο της ανερχεται σε 26 ιντσες...Ειχαν ενδεικτικη ιπποδυναμη IHP=2500 HP και εστρεφε με ταχυτητα 75 rpm...
> Οι κυλινδροι ειχαν τις εξης διαστασεις:
> -Διαμετρος κυλινδρου Υ.Π. 600 mm
> -Διαμετρος κυλινδρου Μ.Π. 940 mm
> -Διαμετρος κυλινδρου Χ.Π. 1778 mm
> -Κοινη διαδρομη για ολους τους κυλινδρους 1220 mm...
> 
> Αυτα σαν μια πρωτη εικονα για τις μηχανες των Liberty,θα επανελθω με στοιχεια για τους λεβητες καθως και για τον θερμοδυναμικο νομο οπως ανεφερε και ο Παναγιωτης...

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτοί ήταν μηχανικοί !Όχι ο μαστροπαναγος που στις πέντε έκλεινε το μηχανοστάσιο και έβλεπε DVD !

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αυτοί ήταν μηχανικοί !Όχι ο μαστροπαναγος που στις πέντε έκλεινε το μηχανοστάσιο και έβλεπε DVD !


Αυτα εχουν τα αυτοματα μηχανοστασια...... :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Αυτοί ήταν μηχανικοί !Όχι ο μαστροπαναγος που στις πέντε έκλεινε το μηχανοστάσιο και έβλεπε DVD !


Καλα μου εισαι Απιστευτος.... :Razz:  :Razz: 
Γεια σου πανο μου με τα DVD!!!

----------


## kastkon8

Αγαπητοι συναδελφοι οταν τελειωσουμε με την φιλολογια περι του πλοιου πως κατασκευαστηκε πως δουλευε κλπ/κλπ. θα προτεινα να κανουμε καποιες οργανωμενες ενεργειες δεν ξερω που, να φτιαξουμε καποιες ομαδες εθελοντικης εργασιας και να πιασουμε δουλια, εγω σαν συνταξιουχος μηχανικος ειμαι στην διαθεση των οποιων θα εχουν το γενικο προσταγμα και ΟΣΟΙ ΠΙΣΤΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΛΘΕΤΕ

----------


## giorgos....

ακριβώς αυτό.... μόνο έτσι θα καταφέρουμε να διατηρήσουμε ζωντανά κάποια απο τα παλιά σκαριά.. η εθελοντική εργασία είναι κάτι πολύ διαδεδομένο στην Αγγλία οπου εκεί ολόκληρες κοινότητες ή χωριά διατηρούν η κάθε μια το δικό της καράβι. μικρά βαποράκια βέβαια αλλά οι άνθρωποι σέβονται την ιστορία τους..

----------


## dimitris

Φιλε giorgos.... ετσι ειναι οπως το λες αλλα δυστυχως στην Ελλαδα φτασαμε να μην σεβομαστε τιποτα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Το Hellas Lyberty απο λιγο ποιο ψηλα :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

πολύ όμορφη η θέα απο ψηλά.. υπέροχη..
να υποθέσω οτι δούλεψε το blue star?.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του *Hellas Liberty* στη γνωστή θέση

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αγαπητοι συναδελφοι οταν τελειωσουμε με την φιλολογια περι του πλοιου πως κατασκευαστηκε πως δουλευε κλπ/κλπ. θα προτεινα να κανουμε καποιες οργανωμενες ενεργειες δεν ξερω που, να φτιαξουμε καποιες ομαδες εθελοντικης εργασιας και να πιασουμε δουλια, εγω σαν συνταξιουχος μηχανικος ειμαι στην διαθεση των οποιων θα εχουν το γενικο προσταγμα και ΟΣΟΙ ΠΙΣΤΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΛΘΕΤΕ


Αυτή είναι η καλύτερη ιδέα και ο μόνος τρόπος για να συντηρηθεί μια και δεν φτάνει μόνο η αναπαλαίωση. Συζητάγαμε κάποια στιγμή ότι πρέπει το ακομοδέσιο να βαφτεί άσπρο, το σκάφος μάυρο και τα ύφαλα κόκκινα και κάποιος είχε την απορία ΄ποιος θα συντηρεί το βάψιμο από το άσπρο ακομοδέσιο να μην κιτρινίζει.
Θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω ποιος κάνςει κουμάντο στην συντήρηση ώστε να μπορέσουμε να φτιάξουμε μια λίστα ανθρώπων που μπορούν να προσφέρουν εθελοντική εργασία και να βοηθήσουν στη συντήρηση και μετά την επισκευή.

----------


## kastkon8

Παναγιωτης το προβλημα δεν ειναι το χρωμα στην κουβερτα, ξεκιναμε απο την μηχανη ,τα καζανια, τα βιτζια, την μπομπα και προχωραμε οταν απο την αρχη λεμε τι θα γινει το χρωμα σε δυο,τρια χρονια δεν κανουμε τιποτα δεν γνωριζω τι ακριβως κανεις στη δουλεια μας αλλα πρωτα φτιαχνουμε κατι και μετα κοιταμε τιν συντηριση

----------


## kastkon8

Τελικα απο οτι εχω καταλαβει μεχρι τωρα το θεμα ειναι η φιλοσοφια περι του πλοιου και οχι πως μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι γιαυτο

----------


## Eng

> Τελικα απο οτι εχω καταλαβει μεχρι τωρα το θεμα ειναι η φιλοσοφια περι του πλοιου και οχι πως μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι γιαυτο


Τουλάχιστο αγαπητε συνάδελφε εμεις δείνουμε κάτι προσωπικό μας για το πλοίο και αυτο είναι η γνωση μας που με τα απο χρόνια κοπιαστικής εκπαιδευσης εχουμε αποκομήσει. Αυτο περνάει απο το χερι μας και αυτο δείνουμε, με ολη μας την αγάπη σαν φορο τιμής σ'αυτό το Συμβολο της Ναυτιλίας.
Εσεις ομως από την αρχή έχετε σταθεί σε μια προτασή σας και στο να κρίνετε τους υπολοίπους. Θα ήταν λοιπόν καλύτερα να δώσετε κάτι από τον εαυτό σας, σαν προσφορά σ'αυτό το Σύμβολο και να αφήσετε την κριτική για αλλού.
Και επειδή πιθανόν να αναρρωτηθείτε και τι δουλειά κάνω στο χωρο σας, σας λεω πως ειμαι Αρχιναυπηγος σε ναυτιλική στον Πειραια καθώς και 3ος Μηχ. - αρα δηλ. του χωρου σας.

----------


## kastkon8

Αγαπητε φιλε μαλον δεν καταλαβες τι ακριβως ενοω με αυτα που γραφω.Ειμαι λατρης των πλοιων της ιστοριας πρωτα γιατι απο εκει μεγαλουργισε η ναυτιλια στην Ελλαδα και δευτερον γιατι εχω δουλψει στα πρωτα χρονια της καριερας μου σε αυτα Τωρα που εμαι συνταξιουχος και ευτυχως ακομα εχω δυναμεις ειπα να προσφερω και εγω κατι Εαν αυτο ενοχλει τοτε το αποσυρω και περιμενω να παρουν καποιοι αλλοι την πρωτοβουλια

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι αρκετοί που μπορούν να προσφέρουν εθελοντική εργασία, και ενας απο αυτούς ειμαι εγώ...

----------


## Eng

> Αγαπητε φιλε μαλον δεν καταλαβες τι ακριβως ενοω με αυτα που γραφω.Ειμαι λατρης των πλοιων της ιστοριας πρωτα γιατι απο εκει μεγαλουργισε η ναυτιλια στην Ελλαδα και δευτερον γιατι εχω δουλψει στα πρωτα χρονια της καριερας μου σε αυτα Τωρα που εμαι συνταξιουχος και ευτυχως ακομα εχω δυναμεις ειπα να προσφερω και εγω κατι Εαν αυτο ενοχλει τοτε το αποσυρω και περιμενω να παρουν καποιοι αλλοι την πρωτοβουλια


Καλημερα, αυτό που ηθελα να τονισω ειναι οτι δεν χρειαζεται να εχουμε μονοπλευρη κριτική του ζητηματος. Και γω από τη μερια μου σαν πιο νεος απο σενα θα ήθελα να δω αυτό Σύμβολο (και οχι απλα βαπορι) να ειναι σε μια περιοπτη θεση στον Πειραια. Αναγνωρίζω και γω και σε καταλαβαινω πως εμεις που ειμαστε στα βαπορια δεν εχουμε μαθει σε ομορφες κουβεντες και γενικά στο πολυ μπλα μπλα. Ομως και αυτό χρειαζεται και ειδικά σε ενα τετοιο ιστοτοπο πρεπει και μεις που εχουμε δυο γνωσεις παραπάνω να τις μοιραζόμαστε και με τους άλλους, να τους κανουμε να δουνε πως δουλευει ενα τετοιο βαπόρι μεσα από τις αναφορες μας. Και γιατι οχι να τους δώσουμε και μια πιο επιστημονικη ανάλυση. Και ολα αυτα οχι γιατι θελουμε να κανουμε τον εξυπνο απλά γιατι..ετσι.. ειμαστε Ωραιοι Ανθρωποι και Αγαπαμε αυτο που κανουμε.
Εγω απο σενα θα περιμενα, καθότι νεοτερος οπως ειπα ξανα, να μοιραζόσουνα τις εμπειρίες μαζι μας γιατι, αν εμεις εχουμε ενα θεωρητικό υποβαθρο, εσύ εχεις την εμπειρια και θα χαιρόμουν ιδιαίτερα αν μπορούσα μεσα από τις αναφορές σου να ζησω την εμπειρία του Μηχανικού σ'ενα τετοιο ιδιόμορφο βαπορι.

----------


## kastkon8

Αγαπητε φιλε Παναγιωτη σ'ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση.Για τις εμπειριες μου που ειπες μη νομιζεις οτι ειναι πολλες πανω σε αυτα τα βαπορια γιατι δεν ειμαι και τοσο μεγαλος, εκανα δοκιμος σε ενα LIBERTY και σε ενα αλλο παλινδρομικο του 1923, τι να πρωτοθυμηθω απο αυτα.Τα βοηθητικα ηταν ολλα ατμου απο τιμονι μεχρι ψυκτικη και η κουζινα καρβουνο. Θυμαμαι οταν ειχαμε διαροη σε καζανι[και ηταν συχνες] φοραγαμε τσουβαλια λινατσα για να μπουμε στον φλογοθαλαμο να ταπωσουμε Οταν αργοτερα το τριτο καραβι ηταν παραλαβη καινουργιο το 1978 απο ιαπωνια καταλαβαινεις πως ενοιωσα νομιζα οτι ημουν στο HILTON και οχι σε βαπορι

----------


## Nautikos II

*HELLAS LIBERTY*
*HELLAS LIBERTY [20].JPG*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

kastkon8 συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση αλλά την Παρασκευή το πρωί δεν έιχα πρόσβαση σε υπολογιστή και μετά έπιασε η ...επισκευή (μάλλον κατέβασμα μηχανών) του φόρουμ.  Έγραψα για συντήρηση γιατί ήδη έχει σχεδιαστεί η μερική (δυστυχώς) αποκατάσταση στα ναυπηγεία της Ελευσίνας ας δούμε τι θα φτιάξουν εκεί (νομίζω μόνο την κουβέρτα) να μπορεί κάποιος να το επισκευτεί και μετά να δούμε τι λείπει και τι μπορέι να γίνει.
Καττά τα άλλα συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί παλίοι ναυτικοί* σαν κι εσένα που έχουν όρεξη αντί να κάθονται, να δουλέψουν για την αποκατάστασή του, και είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορούν να το φτιάξουν και αν δεν υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά θα τα ...φτιάξουνε** όπως κάνανε όταν μπαρκάρανε και να το κάνουν και να ταξιδεύει. Και ονειρέυομαι και κάτι παραπάνω να δουλεύουν σε αυτό παλίοι ναυτικοί και φοιτητές της ΑΕΝ δίπλα δίπλα***... Φαντάζεστε τι έχουν να μάθουν οι νέοι ναυτικοί από τις επειτρίες των παλίοτερων; Είναι ένας από τυς λόγους που έβαλα εδώ κάποια στοιχεία για το πως δούλευαν σε αυτά τα βαπόρια.



> Πάντως θέλει αρκετή δουλειά ακόμα και δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέι να ταξιδέψει με δικές του δυνάμεις ποτέ αφού δεν έχει άξονα, προπέλα και τιμόνι και ούτε μπορούν να βρεθούν γνήσια. Όπως διαβάζουμε στο ενημερωτικό του ABS Surveyor (http://www.eagle.org/news/pubs/pdfs/Surv-Summer08.pdf , άρθρο στη σελίδα 29):
> 
> Managing Director of London-based Seacrest Shipping, Polemis is among a dwindling fraternity of shipping people that can recall fi rst-hand the value of the Liberties to both the war effort and to the modern Greek shipping industry. “We hope to have the vessel ready for towing to Greece by this summer,” he says. “At this stage, we are working towards clearing the ship of harmful materials and otherwise preparing the vessel for the tow. We have already been through the insurance inspection and have undergone
> surveys by ABS as well.”
> 
> The projectΆs intent is not to produce an oceangoing vessel, as there is no propeller, no shaft and no rudder available from the reserve fl eet for the ship, which also has only an incomplete engine and engine room. Rather, in a twist on the way many Liberties ended their careers as fl oating storehouses for goods, the Huddell will serve as a fl oating storehouse
> of knowledge.
> 
> *Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι να φτιαχτεί η μηχανή και οι άξονες με τον τρόπο που φτιάχνονταν και τα ανταλακτικά στα περισσότερα λίμπερτυ που ταξίδεψαν έλληνες ναυτικοί ...με πατέντα*. Και σίγουρα θα έπρεπε να ταξιδέυει όπως τα αντίστοιχα στις ΗΠΑ που είδαμε στην πρώρτη σελίδα. ϊσως μάλιστα να το ταξίδευαν φοιτητές ΑΕΝ. Σταματάω γιατί πάλι ρομαντικός νομίζω έγινα.





> Καλά που μου το θύμησες Απόστολε!
> Οι παλίοι ναυτικοί που είχαν έρθει, ο ένας τουλάχιστον από ότι έπιασα είχε κάνει σε λίμπερτυ. Ήταν σαν να το ζούσαν άκουγα κάποιον να λέει τσαντισμένος "μας άργησε πολύ ο Πολωνός να μαζέψει τα σέα του" ο άλλος πήραμε και τρίτο ρυμουλκό...", λίγο ακόμα και θα έδιναν οδηγίες στο πλήρωμα που το έκαναν μετά και μπήκε και το πλήρωμα στο κόλπο. Ένιωσα λίγο σα να ήμουν πάνω σε αυτό και να μπαίναμε στο λιμάνι, από ότι είδα στις φωτογραφίες σου δεν κόλωσαν να πάνε να πάρουν τον κάβο!
> 
> Εμένα η τελευταία φωτογραφία του Απόστολου με ταξίδεψε πενήντα εξήντα χρόνια πίσω με έλληνες ναυτικούς να δενουν κάβους σε κάποιο μακρινό λιμάνι και κάποιο γραμματικό να περιμένει να ξεκινήσει το φόρτωμα. Αυτοί οι άνμθρωποι που έκαναν την ελληνική σημάια να κυματίζει σε κάθε λιμάνι του κόσμου σε κάποια παρόμοια πρύμη.
> 
> Ελπίζω να προχωρήσουν γρήγορα οι επισκευές. Αν και δεν είναι στα σχέδια να γίνει πλήρως λειτουργικό δεν μας εμποοδίζει κανένας να ονειρευόμαστε, ίσως κάποτε γίνει.


* Δεν είναι απαρίτητο να είναι παλίοι ναυτικοί μόνο αλλά κι εν ενεργεία φτάνει να έχουν χρόνο να διαθέσουν πράγμα δύσκολο ανάμεσα στα μπάρκα.

**Έχει ψάξει άραγε κανένας μήπως έχει το ΠΝ στις αποθήκες του ανταλλακτικά; Όχι απαράιτητα από λίμπερτυ αλλά από βαπόρια της εποχής (πχ αντιτορπιλικά αν και αυτά δεν είχαν παλινδρομικές μηχανές, αλλά σίγουρα είχαν καζάνια).

***Ίσως στα πλάισια κάποπιου μόνιμου φοιτητικού συλλόγου. Θυμάμαι όταν ήμουν φοιτητής υπήρχαν διάφοροι τέτοιοι σύλλογοι ορειβατικός, μουσικός θεατρικός, λέσχη μοτοσυκλετιστών αλλά και αυτοί που δούλευαν ραδιοσταθμό.

----------


## kastkon8

Αγαπητοι συναδελφοι ξερει καποιος μια που μιλαμε για αξονα και προπελα αν υπαρχει ο αξωνας και λειπει μονο ο tail shuft  η ολοκληρος απο το τουνελι? Και κατι απο παλια σαν κουιζ, σημερα ο μηχανικος στην κωλοτσεπη εχει φακο και γαλικο, τοτε ειχε βαριοπουλα και λοσταρι γιατι?

----------


## naftopoulo

Γιατι τα ειχαν αυτα ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μου έρχονται δίφορες εκδοχές...
Ας κάνω μια απόπειρα για να βγάζει πείρους και σφηνομένες βίδες;

Αλήθεια έχει ακούσει κανένας γιατί δεν προχωράη επισκευή;
Το αρχικό σχέδιο ήταν να μπει στο ναυπηγέιομέσαστο φλαεβάρη αλλά ο μήνας έφυγε και είναι ακόμα στον Πειραιά. Θα κάνω κι εγώ μια έρευνα μήπως μάθω κάτι...

----------


## kastkon8

Η βαριοπουλα ηταν για να χτυπανε τα rods των ατμοσυρτων και το λοσταρι για να ξεκολανε τα εβολα απο τα βοηθητικα μηχανηματα γιατι ως γνωστον ολλα ηταν παλινδρομικα

----------


## polykas

_Το πρωι που κατεβηκα στον Πειραια το πλοιο την ειχε κανει.Γνωριζει κανεις που το εχουνε παει;
_

----------


## esperos

> _Το πρωι που κατεβηκα στον Πειραια το πλοιο την ειχε κανει.Γνωριζει κανεις που το πηγαν?_


¶κουσα  για  Πέραμα  αλλά  ήταν  στον  αέρα  και  ήταν  χθες.

----------


## Apostolos

Και εγώ για Περαμα ξέρω αλλα ήταν κλειστό το λιμάνι απο μπ@τσους και ΜΑΤ και δέν μπόρεσα να πάω. Ετσι το θαύμασα να περνά την Γερμανική...

----------


## Speedkiller

> Και εγώ για Περαμα ξέρω αλλα ήταν κλειστό το λιμάνι απο μπ@τσους και ΜΑΤ και δέν μπόρεσα να πάω. Ετσι το θαύμασα να περνά την Γερμανική...


Περαμα ειναι!!!Το ειδα κ το επιβεβαιωνω!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

καπου διαβασα οτι αρχισαν να εριζουν για το ποιος θα αναλαβει το κοστος συντηρησης-εργασιων. και το ταξιδι απο αμερικη ηταν δαπανηρο. θα ειναι κριμα να εχουμε τετοιες εξελιξεις. φυσικα δεν περιμενω απο το κρατος να δωσει χρηματα, μια και δεν δινει γι αλλα πραγματα. αυτοι που το εφεραν καλα εκαναν και το εφεραν και ειναι τιμη τους, απο δω και περα ειναι τι γινεται, δεν θελω να πιστευω οτι υπαρχουν τετοιες εξελιξεις.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> καπου διαβασα οτι αρχισαν να εριζουν για το ποιος θα αναλαβει το κοστος συντηρησης-εργασιων. και το ταξιδι απο αμερικη ηταν δαπανηρο. θα ειναι κριμα να εχουμε τετοιες εξελιξεις. φυσικα δεν περιμενω απο το κρατος να δωσει χρηματα, μια και δεν δινει γι αλλα πραγματα. αυτοι που το εφεραν καλα εκαναν και το εφεραν και ειναι τιμη τους, απο δω και περα ειναι τι γινεται, δεν θελω να πιστευω οτι υπαρχουν τετοιες εξελιξεις.


Να το βλεπω προς ντανα μερια??

----------


## helatros68

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα πλαγιοδετημενο στην προβλήτα που είναι δίπλα στα φέρι της Σαλαμίνας

----------


## helatros68

Το Hellas Liberty στο Πέραμα (7.3.2009)

----------


## Leo

Παύλο ξέρεις αν γίνονται κάποιες εργασίες ή απλά μετακινήθηκε?

----------


## helatros68

Δεν το γνωρίζω Leo.

----------


## scoufgian

> Παύλο ξέρεις αν γίνονται κάποιες εργασίες ή απλά μετακινήθηκε?


δεν γινεται καμια εργασια απολυτως........το δεσαμε και παμε γι αλλα......καλο πασχα

----------


## Eng

> δεν γινεται καμια εργασια απολυτως........το δεσαμε και παμε γι αλλα......καλο πασχα


Συμφωνω μαζι σου Γιάννη, το περιφημο Liberty κατέληξε..ακουμπηστίρι bunkerαδικών και λοιπών πλοίων. 
Μακάρι να γίνω ψευτης - και ειλικρινά είναι η μοναδική στιγμή που το ευχομαι - αλλά ξεχαστε επισκευές και άλλα!

Καλό Πάσχα που λέει και ο φιλος!!

----------


## kastkon8

Καλημερα σε ολους Εχς την τυχη να μενω στο περαμα και να βλεπω απο το σπιτι μου το βαπορι, ειδα κινηση στην κουβερτα και ειπα να κανω μια βολτα να δω τι κανουν Ηταν καποιοι μαλον απο συνεργειο εργολαβοι και κοιτουσαν τα βιτζια και τα κολονακια, ισως να βαλουν τις μπιγες που λειπουν δεν ξερω ας πουμε οτι ειναι μια καλη αρχη

----------


## seaways_lover

> Καλημερα σε ολους Εχς την τυχη να μενω στο περαμα και να βλεπω απο το σπιτι μου το βαπορι, ειδα κινηση στην κουβερτα και ειπα να κανω μια βολτα να δω τι κανουν Ηταν καποιοι μαλον απο συνεργειο εργολαβοι και κοιτουσαν τα βιτζια και τα κολονακια, ισως να βαλουν τις μπιγες που λειπουν δεν ξερω ας πουμε οτι ειναι μια καλη αρχη


Μακαρι να ειναι ετσι και να προκειται οντως για μια καλη αρχη. Ειναι θλιβερο αυτη η "ζωντανη ιστορια" μετα απο τοσο αγωνα και τοσες διαδικασιες να καταληξει σε ντανα. Ισως στην περιπτωση του HellasLiberty να ξεπερασουμε τους εαυτους μας ως Ελληνες και να "θριαμβευσουμε" ως λαος οπως μας πρεπει και αξιζουμε!

----------


## giorgos....

για το άν αξίζουμε έχω κάποιες αμφιβολίες.. οι παλαιότεροι απο εμάς σίγουρα άξιζαν..
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ πάντως να ξεκινήσουν οι εργασίες στο Liberty..

----------


## seaways_lover

> για το άν αξίζουμε έχω κάποιες αμφιβολίες.. οι παλαιότεροι απο εμάς σίγουρα άξιζαν..
> ΜΑΚΑΡΙ πάντως να ξεκινήσουν οι εργασίες στο Liberty..


Φιλε Γιωργο να μην εχεις αμφιβολιες. Γιατι οι Ελληνες παντα διαπρεπουν εξω απο εδω? Γιατι εδω ο καθενας κοιταει να τα "φαει", να τα εχει ολα ευκολα χωρις κοπο, οι κυβερνησεις μας μεσα στη ρεμουλα και στη βρωμια κλπ. Ουσιαστικα ομως το φιλοτιμο του Ελληνα δεν θα το βρεις πουθενα αλλου. Απλα μας εμαθαν να ειμαστε απαθεις και ξυνομενοι στο κοινωνικο γιγνεσθαι, βολεψακηδες κα. Θελω να πιστευω πως θα αντιδρασουμε καποια στιγμη ως λαος και τοτε θα* εχουμε* την *τυχη* που μας *αξιζει*, το *LIBERTY* και το *GEORGIOS EXPRESS* πλωτα μουσεια!!! Ελπιζω! Και η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια, λενε...  :Smile:

----------


## Eng

> Και η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια, λενε...


Αμην αγαπητε μου φιλε...Αμην!!!

----------


## Leonardos.B

Μεταφραση της εποχής-1946-,για την φόρτωση στρατιωτικών εφοδίων σε λιμπερτυ,κατα την διάρκεια του πολέμου.

100_0865.jpg

----------


## kastkon8

Καλημερα σε ολους τους συναδελφους Κανω μια σκεψη, τι θα λεγατε για μια συναντηση στο Περαμα στην προβλητα που ειναι δεμενο και μια επισκεψη στο πλοιο?

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω είναι δίκοπο  μαχαίρι αυτή η επίσκεψη φίλε kastkon8. Απο την μιά υπάρχουν οι άνθρωποι που έχουν αναλάβει να το φτιάξουν το πλοίο και απο την άλλη εμείς. Εμείς θα μπούμε και θα σχολιάσουμε τα πάντα με την συνηθισμένη θέρμη και όχι μόνο ... Οι άνθρωποι που θα πληρώσουν απο την άλλη δεν έχουν ανάγκη της κριτικής και σχολίων μας (σχετικών ή άσχετων)... Είναι μέσα στα πράγματα και προφανώς ξέρουν τι πρέπει κάνουν και πως θα το κάνουν. Ας είμαστε λίγο υπομονετικοί.

----------


## polykas

_Πέραμα 24-3-2009_

0.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC09468.JPG
αλλη μια φωτο απο ψηλα οταν ηταν μπροστα στο υπουργειο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο Βασίλης Κωνσταντακόπουλος έδωσε συνέντευξη στο ΒΗΜΑ για το Hellas Liberty, μπορείτε να τη διαβάσετε ολόκληρη εδώ http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=16&artid=258953 .

Ξεχωρίζω τις παρακάτω φράσεις:
«Η παρέα αυτή δεν είναι κλειστή. Χωράει όλους εκείνους που εργάστηκαν ή εργάζονται για τη ναυτιλία και πρόκοψαν από αυτήν και συνεπώς μπορούν να εκτιμήσουν τον ρόλο που διαδραμάτισαν τα ευλογημένα αυτά πλοία. Η ελληνική πολιτεία συμμετέχει σε αυτή την προσπάθεια. Εκανε αυτό που κανείς από εμάς δεν μπορούσε να κάνει. Ζήτησε δηλαδή από το αμερικανικό κράτος και πέτυχε την παραχώρηση του τελευταίου “Liberty” στο ελληνικό κράτος. Ολα τα άλλα είναι δική μας δουλειά».

«Θεωρώ ότι θα ήταν ντροπή μας να ζητήσουμε ή και να δεχτούμε οικονομική ενίσχυση από το κράτος μας. Αίτημά μας ήταν, και έγινε αποδεκτό, να παραχωρηθεί μονίμως θέση ελλιμενισμού του πλοίου στο Αλσος Ναυτικής Παράδοσης στο Π. Φάληρο, όπου βρίσκεται και το θρυλικό “Αβέρωφ”, και επίσης να παραχωρηθεί η διαχείριση του πλοίου στον Ομιλο Φίλων του “Liberty” που δημιουργείται». 

«Τo “Ηellas Liberty” θα μεταφερθεί στο Πέραμα προκειμένου να εκτελεστεί σειρά εργασιών που θα το καταστήσουν ικανό να αντεπεξέλθει στον νέο ρόλο που του επιφυλάσσουμε. Πρέπει να είναι όλοι βέβαιοι ότι μοναδική μας έννοια είναι να δημιουργηθεί κάτι μοναδικό που θα ανακλά τη σπουδαία ιστορία των Ελλήνων στη θάλασσα και ακόμη περισσότερο τον σημαντικό ρόλο που διαδραμάτισαν αυτά τα “ευλογημένα” πλοία τόσο στην ανάπτυξη της Ελλάδας μετά τον Β΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο όσο και στη δημιουργία της πρώτης ναυτιλιακής δύναμης του πλανήτη».

----------


## Leo

Ευχάριστα νέα δαβάσαμε από αυτό το άρθρο που μας παρέθεσε εδώ ο Παναγιώτης. Παρόλα αυτά έμενα αυτή η *εινόνα* (την δανείζομαι από τον Γιώργο) με θλίβει και με ανησυχεί. Ένα πλοίο που με τόσους κόπους, διαβουλεύσεις ετών, μεγάλα έξοδα δωρεών κλπ δεν το έχουμε για "μπαλόνι=fender" καμιάς υδροφόρας διπλο/τρiπλοντάνα κλπ. Αυτό είναι ένα κειμήλιο και άν σεβόμαστε τον ευατό μας πρέπει να το προσέχουμε... Δεν βιάζομαι να το δω τελειωμένο, βιάζομαι όμως να δω ότι το προσέχουμε, όπως οφείλουμε για να το καμαρώσουμε, όπως του αξίζει, σώοοο αργότερα. Στα ναυλοσύμφωνα υπάρχει μια ολόκρη ρήτρα για το διπλάρωμα πλοίου σε πλοίο, ή γνωστή "double banking clause". Εκεί με ποιές ασφαλιστικές δικλίδες γίνονται οι διπλο-τρίπλο ντάνες πάνω στο "Hellas Liberty" και γιατί?

----------


## Eng

> Εκεί με ποιές ασφαλιστικές δικλίδες γίνονται οι διπλο-τρίπλο ντάνες πάνω στο "Hellas Liberty" και γιατί?


Με τη βλακια που μας δέρνει καπετανιο μου!! Συγνωμη αλλά δεν μπορουσα να βρω κατι πιο κομψω να πω. Πραγματι ευχαριστα αυτα που ανεβασε ο Παναγιώτης ομως μου φαίνονται πολυ μακρινα.. Δεν ξερω, θα δανειστό κατι από κάποιον, _ οτι κι αν κανω αυτη η Ελλάδα με απογοητευει_. 
Αυτο αρχιζει να γινεται το πιστευω μου...

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτο πολύ κακή ποιότητας αλλά που δείχνει τις συνθήκες που ταξίδευαν τα Λίμπερτυ σε καιρό πολέμου και όχι μόνο.

Για να πάρουμε μια γεύση από τι σημαίνει ωκεανός...

liberty2.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για όσους έχουν δει το Hellas Liberty από κοντά ή από τις φωτογραφίες εδώ, τώρα είναι περισσότερο από άδειο. Το freeboard (η απόσταση του κύριου καταστρώματος από τη θάλασσα) όταν ήταν πλήρως φορτωμένο είναι γύρω στα 2,95 m. Από την παραπάνω φωτογραφία καταλαβάινουμε πως ταξιδεύανε αυτά τα βαπόρια με καιρούς με πάνω από τρία μέτρα κύμα.

----------


## gtogias

Χωρίς να έχω πρόθεση να κάνω διαφήμιση, όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για την ιστορία των liberty στα ελληνικά χέρια (και δεν πρόσεξαν την αναφορά στο τελευταίο τεύχος του "Ε"), θα πρέπει να δουν το τελευταίο βιβλίο του Χρήστου Ντούνη με πληροφορίες για όλα τα liberty (και όχι μόνο τα πρώτα 100) που δούλεψαν για λογαριασμό Ελλήνων πλοικτητών.

Το βιβλίο λέγεται:

Των Ελλήνων Τα Λίμπερτυ Η ταυτότητα και η ιστορία τους 
ISBN:978-960-98494-4-9

----------


## τοξοτης

*Liberty's Arrival to Greece Celebrated in Washington*


Washington, 05.02.2009 The arrival of the last Liberty Ship, SS Arthur M. Huddell, renamed “Hellas Liberty”, to Greece was celebrated at a reception hosted by Ambassador of Greece Alexandros Mallias.
The “Hellas Liberty” will be anchored in Faliron Harbor, near the Port of Piraeus, and will be placed alongside two famous Greek ships, the armed cruiser “Georgios Averof”, the flagship of the Royal Hellenic Navy during most of the first half of the 20th century, and the destroyer “Velos”, a former American vessel given to Greece in 1959. 
Present at the event were representatives of both Greek and American agencies that contributed their time or funds to making this idea a reality. Among them, former US Ambassador to Greece Charles Ries, Rhode Island State Senator Leonidas Raptakis, Connecticut State Senator Dimitrios Giannaros, the Director of Ship Disposal Program, project managers businessmen Jim Tampakis and Petros Louloudis, as well as US State Department Officials. 
Ambassador Mallias thanked and congratulated those who worked hard to secure the preservation of this last known intact Liberty Ship as a floating museum in Greece, which will act as a symbol of the friendship between Greece and the United States. Ambassador Mallias also pointed out that 2,000 Greek seamen were lost during World War II, and Greece’s shipping fleet was practically destroyed. The purchase of the Liberty ships from the U.S. and Greek ingenuity have made Greece the largest shipping power in the world, noting that one third of the global seaborne trade and 60 percent of China’s exports are transported on Greek ships. 
Ambassador Ries stated that he was proud to have contributed in sending the Liberty Ship to Greece and that he was inspired by the symbolism, while State Senators Raptakis and Giannaros stated that its arrival in Greece is a particularly special moment for them, symbolizing the connection between the land of their forefathers and the United States. They also stated that the Liberty ships anchored Greek shipping and transformed the Greek economy after WWII. 
Source: ANA-MPA

----------


## ChiefMate

Οντως με τα λιμπερτυ αναγεννηθηκε η ελληνικη εμπορικη ναυτιλια κ το ελληνικο κρατος,ομως η ιδιοτελεια του καθενα απο τους καρεκλοκενταυρους δεν επετρεψαν να εχει δημιουργηθει αυτο το μουσειο απο παλαιοτερα...
Κ ερχομαι κ ονειρευομαι....
 Ονειρευομαι το Ελλας Λιμπερτυ με νηολογιο Πειραιως,
πληρως ανακατασκευασμενο κ μελετημενο ωστε να μπορει να φιλοξενησει κ να κοιμησει 100 ατομα με διπλα κρεβατια στις καμπινες του(εστω κ σε ενα αμπαρι πρυμα απο το ακομοδεσιο),2 τραπεζαριες,σωσιβιες βαρκες,
2 Radar Arpa k ECDIS στην γεφυρα του,κ μια μηχανη που να το κινει με 12-13 κομβους κ καθε τελος Ιουνιου να γεμιζει με ενστολους Δοκιμους του Ε.Ν. που θα ξεκινανε το εκπαιδευτικο τους ταξιδι εντος της Μεσογειου..
Με την επιβιβαση τους,θα αλλαζουν,θα φορανε φορμα κ θα κατεβαινουν στην κουβερτα για ενημερωση επι των σωστικων,κ στην συνεχεια για δουλεια...Ματσακονι,μπογια,γρασο στα συρματα των αρματομενων μπιγων του...
Επισης τωρα που θα συνερχεται απο την ασχημη κατασταση του οι αρμοδιοι του ΥΕΝ(κ οχι ΥΕΝΑΝΠ.......) ας κανονιζαν να συμμετειχαν οι Δοκιμοι των σχολων..
Θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερο το μαθημα πρακτικης της Ναυτικης Τεχνης να γινεται εκει μεσα,παρα να τραβανε κουβι στην ραδα του Ασπροπυργου κ των αλλων σχολων με το ραδιοφωνο του κινητου στην διαπασον κ το τσιγαρο να πηγαινει συννεφο ωσπου να περασει η ωρα......
Ομως ηρθα η ωρα να ξυπνησω κ να περιμενω την ωρα που θα το δω προχειροβαμμενο κ μισοτελειωμενο να με περιμενει στον Φλοισβο οπου θα πληρωσω ενα ακριβο εισητηριο για να μπω κ να απογοητευτω αλλη μια φορα απο το Ελληνικο Κρατος...
Οση προσπαθεια κ να καταβαλλει ο καπετα Παναγιωτης,οι καρεκλοκενταυροι κ τα λαμογια θα φανε κ απο εκει.
Αλλα παρολα αυτα του αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια!

Ενας Αξιωματικος του Εμπορικου μας Ναυτικου.

----------


## seaways_lover

Μια ευχή. Να δούμε και να καμαρώσουμε γρήγορα τη ζωντανή ιστορία κάπως έτσι. Με πολύ σεβασμό δούλεψα πάνω σε φωτογραφία του συμφορουμήτη μας *giorgos....* που περιέχεται στο μήνυμα *#113/21-01-09, 23:39* και σας την καταθέτω. Μακάρι οι εργασίες να μην αργήσουν να ξεκινήσουν....
Αφιερώνω αυτή τη δουλειά σε όλους σας.

_ΥΓ. Αν οι moderators κρίνουν πως αυτή η δημοσίευση πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί σε άλλη ενότητα, ας το πράξουν._

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Οντως με τα λιμπερτυ αναγεννηθηκε η ελληνικη εμπορικη ναυτιλια κ το ελληνικο κρατος,ομως η ιδιοτελεια του καθενα απο τους καρεκλοκενταυρους δεν επετρεψαν να εχει δημιουργηθει αυτο το μουσειο απο παλαιοτερα...
> Κ ερχομαι κ ονειρευομαι....
>  Ονειρευομαι το Ελλας Λιμπερτυ με νηολογιο Πειραιως,
> πληρως ανακατασκευασμενο κ μελετημενο ωστε να μπορει να φιλοξενησει κ να κοιμησει 100 ατομα με διπλα κρεβατια στις καμπινες του(εστω κ σε ενα αμπαρι πρυμα απο το ακομοδεσιο),2 τραπεζαριες,σωσιβιες βαρκες,
> 2 Radar Arpa k ECDIS στην γεφυρα του,κ μια μηχανη που να το κινει με 12-13 κομβους κ καθε τελος Ιουνιου να γεμιζει με ενστολους Δοκιμους του Ε.Ν. που θα ξεκινανε το εκπαιδευτικο τους ταξιδι εντος της Μεσογειου..
> Με την επιβιβαση τους,θα αλλαζουν,θα φορανε φορμα κ θα κατεβαινουν στην κουβερτα για ενημερωση επι των σωστικων,κ στην συνεχεια για δουλεια...Ματσακονι,μπογια,γρασο στα συρματα των αρματομενων μπιγων του...
> Επισης τωρα που θα συνερχεται απο την ασχημη κατασταση του οι αρμοδιοι του ΥΕΝ(κ οχι ΥΕΝΑΝΠ.......) ας κανονιζαν να συμμετειχαν οι Δοκιμοι των σχολων..
> Θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερο το μαθημα πρακτικης της Ναυτικης Τεχνης να γινεται εκει μεσα,παρα να τραβανε κουβι στην ραδα του Ασπροπυργου κ των αλλων σχολων με το ραδιοφωνο του κινητου στην διαπασον κ το τσιγαρο να πηγαινει συννεφο ωσπου να περασει η ωρα......


Κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο ονειρεύομαι... Το πάω και παρα πέρα το ..όνειρο. Με σκηνές σαν αυτή που περιέγραψε μερικές σελίδες παραπίσω ο μαστρο Πανάγος. Να είναι σε ένα βαπόρι και να δουλέυουν μαζί οι μελλοντικοί ναυτικοί μα τους απόμαχους της θάλασσας. Και ας μην έχει και Arpa RADAR και ECIDS (ας τα βλέπουν στο εκπαιδευτικό μπάρκο) έχω διαβάσει αρκετά άρθρα σε ξένα έντυπα για τα προβλήματα που δημιουργείται από την απαξία της παραδοσιακής ναυτικής τέχνης, και τη μετατροπή των πληρωμάτων από ανθρώπους με κρίση σε απλούς χειριστές συστημάτων (disizion making και monitoring οι αντίστοιχοι όροι που χρησιμοποιούνται). Μάλιστα έχουν αναφερθεί και σε αίτια ατυχημάτων τέτοιοι λόγοι (πχ προσαράξεις που θα μπορούσαν να αποφεχθούθν με σωστή υποτύπωση του στίγματος στο χάρτη ή συγκρούσεις που θα μπορούσαν να αποφεχθούν με σωστή επιτήρηση). 
Όπως έχω ξαναγράψει ποτέ δεν ξέρεις μπορέι να γίνει κάποτε...



> Κατεβηκα λοιπον σημερα να δω το λεγομενο λιμπερτυ,το οποιο θελει πολυ δουλεια για να φτιαχτει αλλα πιστευω οτι το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι καλο,αυτο που θελω να επισημανω και με εντυπωσιασε ηταν οτι πολλοι παλιοι ναυτικοι που ειχαν κανει σε λιμπερτυ κατεβαινουν στο λιμανι και το κοιτανε,και μαλιστα μιλησα και με εναν παλιο καπετανιο εκει ο οποιος χαιροταν που εβλεπε κατι τετοιο να ηρθε στην Ελλαδα,ειναι πολυ ωραιο να βλεπεις τετοιους ανθρωπους να καθονται να το χαζευουν και να σου λενε οτι περασαν τη μιση ζωη τους εκει μεσα....Πολυ καλος ο κυριος Μανωλης...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27025

----------


## ChiefMate

> Κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο ονειρεύομαι... Το πάω και παρα πέρα το ..όνειρο. Με σκηνές σαν αυτή που περιέγραψε μερικές σελίδες παραπίσω ο μαστρο Πανάγος. Να είναι σε ένα βαπόρι και να δουλέυουν μαζί οι μελλοντικοί ναυτικοί μα τους απόμαχους της θάλασσας. Και ας μην έχει και Arpa RADAR και ECIDS (ας τα βλέπουν στο εκπαιδευτικό μπάρκο) έχω διαβάσει αρκετά άρθρα σε ξένα έντυπα για τα προβλήματα που δημιουργείται από την απαξία της παραδοσιακής ναυτικής τέχνης, και τη μετατροπή των πληρωμάτων από ανθρώπους με κρίση σε απλούς χειριστές συστημάτων (disizion making και monitoring οι αντίστοιχοι όροι που χρησιμοποιούνται). Μάλιστα έχουν αναφερθεί και σε αίτια ατυχημάτων τέτοιοι λόγοι (πχ προσαράξεις που θα μπορούσαν να αποφεχθούθν με σωστή υποτύπωση του στίγματος στο χάρτη ή συγκρούσεις που θα μπορούσαν να αποφεχθούν με σωστή επιτήρηση). 
> Όπως έχω ξαναγράψει ποτέ δεν ξέρεις μπορέι να γίνει κάποτε...


 
Εχεις απολυτο δικιο,αλλα αυτα τα νεα παιδια που θα βγουν σαν αξιωματικοι κ θα χρησιμοποιουν αυτα τα μεσα ναυσιπλοιας(αν κ προτιμω τα παραδοσιακα...) μιας κ οι περισοτεροι vetting inspectors πρωτα ρωτουν πως δουλευει το ARPA ή το ECDIS(δυστυχως...) κ μετα κοιτουν το βιβλιο του Εξαντα....Ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## Leo

Παναγιώτη αυτό που ενοχλεί εμένα είναι ότι το πλοίο  είναι ακριβώς όπως ήρθε. Απλά είναι δίπλα στις δεξαμενές. Δεν κουνιέται τίποτα. *Α π ν ο ι α...* Αυτό που κουνιέται είναι μόνο οι νερουλούδες δίπλα του. Έχει γίνει ντόκος για υδροφόρες και αυτό με εκνευρίζει πάρα πολύ.... Κανείς δεν βλέπει και κανείς δεν ακούει??? Απορώ δηλαδή απορώ....  :Sad:

----------


## Eng

> το περιφημο Liberty κατέληξε..ακουμπηστίρι bunkerαδικών και λοιπών πλοίων. 
> Μακάρι να γίνω ψευτης -





> *Leo* - Παναγιώτη αυτό που ενοχλεί εμένα είναι ότι το πλοίο είναι ακριβώς όπως ήρθε. Απλά είναι δίπλα στις δεξαμενές. Δεν κουνιέται τίποτα. *Α π ν ο ι α...* Αυτό που κουνιέται είναι μόνο οι νερουλούδες δίπλα του. Έχει γίνει ντόκος για υδροφόρες και αυτό με εκνευρίζει πάρα πολύ.... Κανείς δεν βλέπει και κανείς δεν ακούει??? Απορώ δηλαδή απορώ.... :sad:


Καπετανιε μου, αυτο ειναι που με κανει και στενωχωριεμαι, να ξερω οτι βγαινω αληθινος σε καποια hint που εχω.. 
Πραγματικα λυπαμαι, λυπαμαι για το ΚΑΡΑΒΙ μα πιοτερο λυπαμε γιατι βλεπω για αλλη μια φορα πως λεξεις οπως Ευαισθησια, Σύμβολο, Ποιοτητες λειπουν παντελως από τις καρδιες και τις ψυχές Αυτών που θελουν να μας..._ορίζουν_ και να μας _αντιπροσωπευουν_ . 
Δεν ξερω.. Συγχωρεσε με γι' αυτο, αλλα αμφιβάλω να γινει ποτες κατι.. Τουλαχιστο ας ελπισουμε να μένει για πάντα ετσι ορθό και ας ειμαστε εμεις που πίσω από τη σκουριασμένη λαμαρινα, να μπορουμε να καταλάβαινουμε τον Πόνο αυτης της ψυχής που λέγεται Hellas Liberty και γνωριζω πως -και ας ακουγομε σαν ανόητος και ρομαντικος - καθε φορα που πηγανουμε και το αγγιζουμε, που μπορουμε να ακουσουμε τον απόηχο αυτων που ζήσαν και δουλευαν τις μπουμες του - να νιωσουμε τις σκεψεις τους, τον αναστεναγμο τους σε μια τρικυμια, την λαχταρα της Επιστροφής στην Οικογενεια τους.., ξερω οτι το απαλύνουμε ελάχιστα από τον Πόνο του - τον βαθυ πόνο της Αδιαφορίας...

----------


## Trakman

Αφιερωμένη στους αληθινούς καραβολάτρες, σ'αυτούς που πονάνε βλέποντας το καράβι να περιμένει, και να περιμένει, και να περιμένει...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όσες φορές έχω κατέβει στο Πέραμα στην ίδια θέση αι κατάσταση το βλέπω και το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι οι νερουλάδες.
Το θέμα είναι ότι και όταν ξεκίνησε η ιστορία δεν περίμενα να γίνει τίποτα παρά μόνο υποσχέσεις και ξαφνικά έγινε το "μπαμ" και μέσα στο περσινό καλοκαίρι "μαζεύτηκε" και το Γενάρη ήλθε εδώ...
Έτσι ίσως να γίνονται μελέτες και έρευνα για κατάλληλα συνεργεία (δεν είναι κι εύκολη δουλειά) και να γίνει ξάτι ανάλογο και τουλάχιστον να τοδο΄με μουσείο όπως έχει ανακοινωθεί.
Το μόνο νέο είναι αυτό που μου είπε ο Λευτέρης ο βατσιμάνης του Θαλή ότι ετοιμάζουν το ντόκο που είναι δεμένο το Βέλος ώστε να δέσει το Ελλάς Λίμπερτυ στην άλλη πάντα, και μας έλεγε με συγκίνηση ότι το περίμενε μια και έχει κάνει κι αυτός σε λίμπερτυ.

----------


## ChiefMate

Έτσι ίσως να γίνονται μελέτες και έρευνα για κατάλληλα συνεργεία (δεν είναι κι εύκολη δουλειά) και να γίνει ξάτι ανάλογο και τουλάχιστον να τοδο΄με μουσείο όπως έχει ανακοινωθεί.


Σωστα τα λες αγαπητε,αλλα εγω αναρωτιεμαι ...
Απο την στιγμη που υπαρχει η ιδωτικη πρωτοβουλια γιατι να καθυστερει τοσο????
Σε μια ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια,οταν τυχει μια αβαρια κ ενας εκτακτος δεξαμενισμος πως οργανωνεται μεσα σε λιγες ωρες κ εδω καθυστερουμε τοσο απο την στιγμη που εχουν αναλαβει τα εξοδα ιδιωτες κ το Ιδρυμα Φιλων του Ελλας Λιμπερτυ?
Αν ηταν δημοσιο η καθυστερηση αυτη θα ηταν λογικη....
Πιστευω πως κ οι ιδιοι οι εφοπλιστες αγανακτησαν μαλλον κ εχει ατονησει το ενδιαφερον τους κ απο μια αποψη καλα κανουν γιατι κ αυτοι δεν εχουν τα λεφτα τους για πεταμα...Δεν τα παιρνουν τσαμπα!
Οποτε εκει θα μεινει για αρκετο καιρο ακομα....
Δυστυχως!!!

----------


## Leo

Chief Mate, τις ίδιες σκέψεις κάνω κι εγώ γι αυτό αναμοχλεύω το θέμα από καιρού εις καιρόν. Θέλω να πώ ότι αν έχουμε πέσει στην δίνη της γραφειοκρατίας του δημοσίου.... με τις υγείες μας  :Sad:

----------


## ChiefMate

> Chief Mate, τις ίδιες σκέψεις κάνω κι εγώ γι αυτό αναμοχλεύω το θέμα από καιρού εις καιρόν. Θέλω να πώ ότι αν έχουμε πέσει στην δίνη της γραφειοκρατίας του δημοσίου.... με τις υγείες μας


 
Κ που εισαι ακομα!!!

----------


## Naias II

> Έτσι ίσως να γίνονται μελέτες και έρευνα για κατάλληλα συνεργεία (δεν είναι κι εύκολη δουλειά) και να γίνει ξάτι ανάλογο και τουλάχιστον να τοδο΄με μουσείο όπως έχει ανακοινωθεί.
> Το μόνο νέο είναι αυτό που μου είπε ο Λευτέρης ο βατσιμάνης του Θαλή ότι ετοιμάζουν το ντόκο που είναι δεμένο το Βέλος ώστε να δέσει το Ελλάς Λίμπερτυ στην άλλη πάντα, και μας έλεγε με συγκίνηση ότι το περίμενε μια και έχει κάνει κι αυτός σε λίμπερτυ.


Μακάρι να έρθει κάποια στιγμή η ημέρα αργά ή γρήγορα που θα τελειώσουν οι εργασίες στο πλοίο και εμείς να δώσουμε το παρών και να σηκώσουμε τη σημαία του nautilia, βγάζοντας αναμνηστικές φωτογραφίες.....:wink:

----------


## sylver23

Το μόνο που έχει γίνει στο πέραμα που αφορά το liberty ειναι οτι εχουν μαντρώσει εναν χώρο διπλα σε αυτό και εχουν τοποθετήσει καποιες λέμβους και αυτα που φαίνοντε στην φώτο.(Ας τα εξηγησει κάποιος τί είναι γιατί καποιος μου το πε σήμερα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ακριβώς τι μου πε-γερασα)

P5292761.jpg

P5292762.jpg

P5292763.jpg

P5292764.jpg

----------


## kastkon8

Αυτα που ειναι ξαπλωμενα ειναι οι ανεμοδοχοι του πλοιου. Ξερει καποιος να μου πει αν γινονται εργασιες στη κουβερτα η στο μηχανοστασιο?

----------


## Ellinis

Από τις φωτο του sylver23, φαίνεται πως κάποιος φρόντισε και έφερε με το πλοίο αυθεντικό "ανταλλακτικά". Οι βάρκες προέρχονται από το τύπου Victory, SIOUX FALLS VICTORY που διαλύθηκε το 2006. Αφού το HUDDELL ήταν απογυμνομένο, καλά έκαναν και έφεραν οτι βρήκαν από υλικά της ίδιας εποχής.

----------


## visitor

Και κάτι ακόμη σχετικά με τη σωστή παρατήρηση για τα ανταλλακτικά στο προηγούμενο post:
" .. Huddell then had no booms, no life boats, no davits, nothing in the wheelhouse, no propeller, no rudder, no interior wood bulkheads, no furniture and no bunks. Many other parts were missing. Two ship life boats, an accommodation ladder and several booms had been obtained from a Victory ship and would be loaded aboard. An unused propeller was being sought from the US government."







Norfolk shipyard, 2008, Photo Patrick Nieuwenhuis

----------


## sylver23

> Αυτα που ειναι ξαπλωμενα ειναι οι ανεμοδοχοι του πλοιου. Ξερει καποιος να μου πει αν γινονται εργασιες στη κουβερτα η στο μηχανοστασιο?


Σωστος.Ακριβως αυτην την λεξη δεν θυμομουν ..

Στην κουβερτα οσες φορες και αν εχω παει περαμα δεν εχω δει να γινεται κατι.Και λογικα ουτε στο μηχανοστασιο καθως δεν εχω δει κινητικοτητα γυρω απο το πλοιο πλην απο 2 βατσιμανιδες

----------


## mastrokostas

> Σωστος.Ακριβως αυτην την λεξη δεν θυμομουν ..
> 
> Στην κουβερτα οσες φορες και αν εχω παει περαμα δεν εχω δει να γινεται κατι.Και λογικα ουτε στο μηχανοστασιο καθως δεν εχω δει κινητικοτητα γυρω απο το πλοιο πλην απο 2 βατσιμανιδες


 Σημερα εισαι σε φορμα ! Κουβερτα ...βατσιμανιδες ....:lol:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

¨οπως είδαμε στο παρακάτω παλιότερο μήνυμα έχουν αγοραστεί από την αμερική διάφορα υλικά και ήαν στα αμπάρια. Υποθέτω από τα γραφόμενα και τις φωτογραφίες του sylver ότι ίσως γίνεται κάτι στα αμπάρια. Πάντως σε κάποια φωτοραφιαδιακρίνονται κάποιοι μπότοι μπογιά, άρα κάτι γίνεται. Το ευχάριστο για μένα ότι τουλάχιστον ξεκίνησε κάτι.



> (...)Επίσης έχουν αγοραστεί γνήσια υλικά και έχουν στερεωθέι στο αμπάρι εκτός από τις μπούμες που έχουν στερεωθέι στο κατάστρωμα. Ενδεικτικά αγοράστηκαν:
> 
> Κύρια αντλία κυκλοφορίας.Αντλία τύπου Worthington..Emergency γεννήτριοα αναμένεται να αγοραστεί.Φορητός αεροσυμπιεστής.Αριθμούς ανεπίστροφων αντλιών εξαερισμού.Αριθμός εσωτερικών ξύλινων θυρών των ενδιαιτήσεων.
> Ό)πως βλέπουμε σε αυτό το δελτίο τύπου (http://www.eagle.org/NEWS/press/jun04-2008.html) το ABS προσέφερε 250.000 $ στο έργοτ ης αποκατάστασης τον Ιούνιο (πρέπει να έγινε την εποχή των Ποσειδωνίων).
> 
> Πάντως θέλει αρκετή δουλειά ακόμα και δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέι να ταξιδέψει με δικές του δυνάμεις ποτέ αφού δεν έχει άξονα, προπέλα και τιμόνι και ούτε μπορούν να βρεθούν γνήσια. Όπως διαβάζουμε στο ενημερωτικό του ABS Surveyor (http://www.eagle.org/news/pubs/pdfs/Surv-Summer08.pdf , άρθρο στη σελίδα 29):
> 
> Managing Director of London-based Seacrest Shipping, Polemis is among a dwindling fraternity of shipping people that can recall fi rst-hand the value of the Liberties to both the war effort and to the modern Greek shipping industry. “We hope to have the vessel ready for towing to Greece by this summer,” he says. “At this stage, we are working towards clearing the ship of harmful materials and otherwise preparing the vessel for the tow. We have already been through the insurance inspection and have undergone
> surveys by ABS as well.”
> ...

----------


## Eng

> Σημερα εισαι σε φορμα ! Κουβερτα ...βατσιμανιδες ....:lol:


Λες να ξεφευγει απο Επιβατης και να τον δουμε σε ρολους...ναυτικους?? Κωστη..τον κακομαθαινετε στις παρεες σας!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

¶ντε να το δούμε να ξεκινησει επισκευάζετε ,και να κάνουμε ονειρα για το ποτε θα το επισκεφτούμε στο Τροκαντερό !

----------


## Rocinante

Εχτες παντως δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω αν γινοντουσαν καποιες εργασιες.

hellib.jpg

----------


## ChiefMate

Δεν παρατηρεις τους εργατες που κανουν αμμοβολη την κουβερτα κ στο βαθος αυτους που κουβαλανε τα επιπλα για τους εσωτερικους χωρους??????????????:wink:

----------


## Leo

> Δεν παρατηρεις τους εργατες που κανουν αμμοβολη την κουβερτα κ στο βαθος αυτους που κουβαλανε τα επιπλα για τους εσωτερικους χωρους??????????????:wink:


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η φύση ησυχάζει.....

----------


## Leo

Θα το λέω και θα το φωτογραφίζω κάθε φορά που περνάω ακό εκεί. 
*ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΗΡΘΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ ΜΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΝΤΟΚΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΥΔΡΟΦΟΡΕΣ....* 

*P1180864.jpg*

----------


## Naias II

Της Ελλάδος τα καμώματα..... :Sad:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Θα το λέω και θα το φωτογραφίζω κάθε φορά που περνάω ακό εκεί. 
> *ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΗΡΘΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ ΜΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΝΤΟΚΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΥΔΡΟΦΟΡΕΣ....*


Καπου δεν πρεπει να δενουν και οι υδροφορες? Τι ντοκος, τι Liberty! Hello!!! You are in Greece! Remember??? :wink:

----------


## τοξοτης

Νομίζω ότι είστε άδικοι.
Τι το περάσατε εδώ πέρα ότι γίνονται οι δουλειές στο γόνατο.
Εδώ θέλει μελέτες , σχέδια , εγκρίσεις από υπηρεσίες που θα εγκριθούν από άλλες υπηρεσίες , υπογραφές και κόντρα υπογραφές και δε ξέρω τι άλλο χρειάζεται 
Γι αυτό λοιπόν παρακαλώ να λείπουν τα ειρωνικά σχόλια και τα γελάκια γιατί κάποια μέρα θα δείτε πως θα έχει καταντήσει και θα τρίβετε τα μάτια σας <ΑΜ ΠΩΣ>

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με ξεγελά η φωτογραφία του Leo ή έχει στερεωθεί μια μπούμα στο πρυμιό κρένι;
Κια στις φωτογραφίες του sylver23 φαίνεται να έχουν ξεταπωθέι τα φινιστρίνια στο ακομοδέσιο...
Αν δεν ξεγελά η οπτική γωνία είναι ευχάριστα τα νέα γιατί δείχνουν ότι τουλάχιστον γίνονται δουλειές πάνω... Για τις μπάριζες δεν μπορούσε να παραχωρηθέι χώρος από τον ΟΛΠ για να δέσει ώστε να μην δένουν άλλα βαπόρια δίπλα του, αν κάνουν κάποια στιγμή ζημιά που δεν αποκαθίσταται (που μπορεί να βρει κάποιος μπίντες εξήντα ετών και βάλε) τι θα γίνει;

----------


## Eng

> αν κάνουν κάποια στιγμή ζημιά που δεν αποκαθίσταται (που μπορί να βρει κάποιος μπίντες εξήντα ετών και βάλε) τι θα γίνει;


Λες και τους ενδιαφέρει Παναγιώτη!!! Δε πανε να χαθουν οι μπίντες (και ποιος καιγεται για δαυτες) θα πάμε Περαμα - και στη καλύτερη - να αγοράσουμε καμια! Τι να πω ρε συ φιλε μου, τους εχω συχαθει όλους του Δηθεν..
Εκνευρίζομαι γιατι θλιβομαι..
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να το δουμε να "Λάμψει" όπως του αξίζει!

Υ.Γ Λεο συμμεριζομαι απόλυτα αυτο που ανεφερες στο τελευταιο σου post!!!

----------


## Leo

Μια από τα ίδια και σήμερα. Ο ντόκος για τις υδροφόρες στο Πέραμα ήταν εκεί....

P1190417.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΝΤΡΟΠΗΣ!!!! ΛΙΓΗ ΤΣΙΠΑ (ΠΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ) ΑΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ *ΒΕΛΟΣ* ΚΑΙ ΤΟ *ΑΒΕΡΩΦ* ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΜΑΡΩΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΜΑΡΩΝΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ!!!! ΑΛΛΑ??? :Confused:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αντιο ζωη!Που λεει και μια ψυχη.Σβησαν τα φωτα, ξεφουσκωσαν τα μπαλονια, τις κορδελες τις πηρε ο βοριας !

----------


## gtogias

Στην ιστοσελίδα που αναφέρει ο TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA στο:
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=24821&page=8

διαβάστε για το πως λειτουργούν εθελοντές το τελευταίο Victory:

*Vintage VICTORY Puts To Sea With Passengers*
July 8: The SS LANE VICTORY will be ready to sail on July 18th for the first of her five summer cruises "back to 1945". LANE VICTORY is the only Victory Ship licensed for deep sea voyaging and is currently being readied to head back out to sea by her all-volunteer crew. Lifeboat gear has been renewed and the ship was given excellent marks during a US Coast Guard inspection. Fresh from her recent dry dock in San Diego, the ship is licensed to carry 800 people on daylight excursion cruises into the Santa Catalina Channel from San Pedro, CA, where she is permanently moored.
While underway, passengers have the opportunity to tour the engine room, visit the wheelhouse, attend a memorial service for those lost on US merchant vessels in the Second World War and browse through the vessel's two extensive museums. Weather permitting, the LANE VICTORY will be "attacked" by vintage World War II aircraft while her Armed Guard crew scramble to their battle stations to thwart the attackers with anti-aircraft pom-pom guns and a five-inch cannon. The ship will make additional cruises August 15, August 16, September 26 and September 27. See the SS LANE VICTORY website for full details and tickets at www.lanevictory.org/

----------


## Leo

> Στην ιστοσελίδα που αναφέρει ο TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA στο:
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=24821&page=8
> 
> διαβάστε για το πως λειτουργούν εθελοντές το τελευταίο Victory:
> 
> *Vintage VICTORY Puts To Sea With Passengers*
> July 8: The SS LANE VICTORY will be ready to sail on July 18th for the first of her five summer cruises "back to 1945". LANE VICTORY is the only Victory Ship licensed for deep sea voyaging and is currently being readied to head back out to sea by her all-volunteer crew. Lifeboat gear has been renewed and the ship was given excellent marks during a US Coast Guard inspection. Fresh from her recent dry dock in San Diego, the ship is licensed to carry 800 people on daylight excursion cruises into the Santa Catalina Channel from San Pedro, CA, where she is permanently moored.
> While underway, passengers have the opportunity to tour the engine room, visit the wheelhouse, attend a memorial service for those lost on US merchant vessels in the Second World War and browse through the vessel's two extensive museums. Weather permitting, the LANE VICTORY will be "attacked" by vintage World War II aircraft while her Armed Guard crew scramble to their battle stations to thwart the attackers with anti-aircraft pom-pom guns and a five-inch cannon. The ship will make additional cruises August 15, August 16, September 26 and September 27. See the SS LANE VICTORY website for full details and tickets at www.lanevictory.org/


 
Για να κάνεις την εγγραφή σε αυτό το θέμα πιστεύεις ότι έχει εφαρμογή και στο δικό μας Hellas Liberty? Εγώ δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να δουλέψουμε *συλλογικά* για ένα τέτοιο ή για ένα παρόμοιο αποτέλεσμα  :Sad: . Όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα πολλοί επώνυμοι της Ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας, έτρεξαν να πάρουν τους κάβους, να τους πάρουν οι κάμερες και να τους γράψει ο τύπος. Τώρα σιγή....... νεκρική!

----------


## gtogias

> Για να κάνεις την εγγραφή σε αυτό το θέμα πιστεύεις ότι έχει εφαρμογή και στο δικό μας Hellas Liberty? Εγώ δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να δουλέψουμε *συλλογικά* για ένα τέτοιο ή για ένα παρόμοιο αποτέλεσμα . Όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα πολλοί επώνυμοι της Ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας, έτρεξαν να πάρουν τους κάβους, να τους πάρουν οι κάμερες και να τους γράψει ο τύπος. Τώρα σιγή....... νεκρική!


Πιστεύω, χμ δεν θα τόλεγα. Δεν είμαι τόσο αιθεροβάμων (που έλεγε και μια ψυχή) να μην αντιλαμβάνωμαι τα δείγματα γραφής σε εθελοντικές προσπάθειες και συλλογικές δραστηριότητες.

Απλώς το παρέθεσα σαν το απολύτως ζητούμενο. Είτε το αφήσουμε να παριστάνει το ντόκο για τις υδροφόρες, είτε το βάψουμε και το παρκάρουμε στο Φλοίσβο το ίδιο και αυτό.

Το πλοίο πρέπει να είναι ζωντανό και βέβαια να είμαστε και λίγο ψυχροί, να βγάζει τα έξοδα του. Μόνο έτσι θα επιβιώσει και θα αποτελεί πόλο έλξης και γιατί όχι μάθησης για το τι σήμαινε να είσαι ναυτικός χρόναι πριν.

Για σκέψου να προσφέρεις τέτοιο πακέτο επίσκεψης/βόλτας που να συνδυάζει ιστορική γνώση, πιθανή εμπλοκή του επισκέπτη σε δουλειές στο πλοίο κλπ. Όχι απαραίτητα μόνο σε Έλληνες.

Όνειρα βέβαια τα παραπάνω αλλά γιατί όχι. Τσάμπα είναι :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Μια χαρά τα λές φίλτατε gtogias, και δεν πρέπει να σταματήσουμε -ούτε στιγμή- να πιστεύουμε οτι τα πράγματα μπορούμε να τα αλλάξουμε προς το καλύτερο.

Είμαι σίγουρος πως αν τεθεί θέμα επάνδρωσης με εθελοντές ή χρήση εθελοντών στην επισκευή του, θα βρεθούν άφθονοι να προσφέρουν τις υπηρεσίες τους. 
Βέβαια θα βρεθούν και οι κακοθελητές που θα προσπαθήσουν να κρατήσουν τα πράγματα αδρανή, αλλά κάποτε πρέπει να τους "γράψουμε" και να γίνει μια αρχή!

----------


## kastkon8

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ .ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ?

----------


## Leo

Στο πέραμα είναι δίπλα στις παντόφλες που πάνε στην Σαλαμίνα

----------


## Harry14

Το θεμα ειναι πως ειναι. Ακομα το χρησιμοποιουν εφοδιαστικα για να δενουν;

----------


## kastkon8

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΚΑ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΗΓΑΝ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όταν είχε έρθει είχε ακουστεί ότι είχαν συμφωνήσει να πάει στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας αλλά μετά πέταξε το πυροτέχνημα ο Δήμαρχος Περάματος να φτιαχτέι στο Πέραμα.

ΔΕλπίζω να είναι σε κάποια δεξαμενή των ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας δυστυχώς είμαι εκτός Αθήνας και δεν μπορώ να ρίξω καμιά ματιά.
Πάντως το ευχάριστο είναι ότι δεν είναι πια ντόκος για μπάριζες.

----------


## roussosf

το πλοιο ειναι στα ναυπηγεια Σκαραμαγκα
εχει γινει αμμοβολη και εχουν αρχισει οι διαδικασιες βαψιματος
του εχουν βαλει τιμονι και προπελα (αλλα δεν θα γυριζει για αλλους λογους)
γινετε μια καλη προσπαθεια αλλα απο προσφορες απο τους αρμοδιους φορεις μηδεν
μονο οταν θα ειναι επισκεψιμο θα πανε μερικοι μερικοι να φωτογραφιζονται  και να δηλωνουν για την προσπαθεια που εκαναν για να γινει αυτο το μουσειο που θα βλεπουμε.....

----------


## roussosf

φωτογραφια απο τις εργασιες του πλοιου για την τοποθετηση προπελας

DSC00075.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Το ευχάριστο είναι ότι το πλοίο επισκευάζετε και δεν είναι παρατημένο σε κάποιο ντοκο !

----------


## roussosf

θα αργησει πολυ γιατι δεν υπαρχουν προσφορες
και αν θελουμε να το χαρουμε δεν θα πρεπει να δωθει στο δημοσιο για να μην εχει την τυχη του ΕΥΓΕΝΙΟΣ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ και μετα ψαχνουμε παλι για εθελοντες

----------


## roussosf

αλλη μια φωτο απο εσωτερικα του πλοιου 
ζευγος αντλιων πετρελαιου

αν και εδω παμε σε αλλο topic "μηχανοστασια"


DSC00035.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει γίνει εντυπωσιακή δουλειά αφού θυμάμαι ότι το μηχανοστάσιο ήταν σε άθλια κατάσταση. Όσο για το θέμα σε ποιον πρέπει να "ανήκει" το βαπόρι το έχω γράψει πιο παλιά στους Έλληνες ναυτικούς.

----------


## roussosf

σε ολους που εχουν σχεση με την ελληνικη ναυτιλια τους ανηκει και ενα κοματι απο αυτο το σκαρι 
η ουσια ειναι αλλη, στα χαρτια που θα ανηκει ????????.............
και ποιος θα ενδιαφερεται για την τύχη του???????

----------


## roussosf

σε προηγουμενες σελιδες διαβασα για το μηχανοστασιο του πλοιου 
ειχε μια κυρια μηχανη τριπλης εκτονωσης και τρεις ηλεκτρομηχανες
στη φωτο βλεπουμε τις ηλεκτρομηχανες υπο επισκευη

DSC00029.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> σε ολους που εχουν σχεση με την ελληνικη ναυτιλια τους ανηκει και ενα κοματι απο αυτο το σκαρι 
> η ουσια ειναι αλλη, στα χαρτια που θα ανηκει ????????.............
> και ποιος θα ενδιαφερεται για την τύχη του???????


Ο καπετάν Βασίλης Κωνσταντακόπουλος σε συνέντευξη που έδωσε στο Βήμα είχε πει για κάποιο σύλλογο που θα δημιουργηθεί. Κατά την άποψή μου ας φτιαχτεί πρώτα και μετά να δουμε ποιος θα το διαχειρίζεται. Αν γίνει ο σύλλογος δηλώνω δημόσια ότι θα είμαι από τους πρώτους που θα συνεισφέρω (με όποιο ποσό επιτρέπουν τα οικονομικά μου τότε) όχι για μένα αλλά για τους ναυτικούς που κάνανε τέτοια ρημάδια καράβια.




> Ο Βασίλης Κωνσταντακόπουλος έδωσε συνέντευξη στο ΒΗΜΑ για το Hellas Liberty, μπορείτε να τη διαβάσετε ολόκληρη εδώ http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=16&artid=258953 .
> 
> Ξεχωρίζω τις παρακάτω φράσεις:
> «Η παρέα αυτή δεν είναι κλειστή. Χωράει όλους εκείνους που εργάστηκαν ή εργάζονται για τη ναυτιλία και πρόκοψαν από αυτήν και συνεπώς μπορούν να εκτιμήσουν τον ρόλο που διαδραμάτισαν τα ευλογημένα αυτά πλοία. Η ελληνική πολιτεία συμμετέχει σε αυτή την προσπάθεια. Εκανε αυτό που κανείς από εμάς δεν μπορούσε να κάνει. Ζήτησε δηλαδή από το αμερικανικό κράτος και πέτυχε την παραχώρηση του τελευταίου “Liberty” στο ελληνικό κράτος. Ολα τα άλλα είναι δική μας δουλειά».
> 
> «Θεωρώ ότι θα ήταν ντροπή μας να ζητήσουμε ή και να δεχτούμε οικονομική ενίσχυση από το κράτος μας. Αίτημά μας ήταν, και έγινε αποδεκτό, να παραχωρηθεί μονίμως θέση ελλιμενισμού του πλοίου στο Αλσος Ναυτικής Παράδοσης στο Π. Φάληρο, όπου βρίσκεται και το θρυλικό “Αβέρωφ”, και επίσης να παραχωρηθεί η διαχείριση του πλοίου στον Ομιλο Φίλων του “Liberty” που δημιουργείται». 
> 
> «Τo “Ηellas Liberty” θα μεταφερθεί στο Πέραμα προκειμένου να εκτελεστεί σειρά εργασιών που θα το καταστήσουν ικανό να αντεπεξέλθει στον νέο ρόλο που του επιφυλάσσουμε. Πρέπει να είναι όλοι βέβαιοι ότι μοναδική μας έννοια είναι να δημιουργηθεί κάτι μοναδικό που θα ανακλά τη σπουδαία ιστορία των Ελλήνων στη θάλασσα και ακόμη περισσότερο τον σημαντικό ρόλο που διαδραμάτισαν αυτά τα “ευλογημένα” πλοία τόσο στην ανάπτυξη της Ελλάδας μετά τον Β΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο όσο και στη δημιουργία της πρώτης ναυτιλιακής δύναμης του πλανήτη».


Και είναι πολιτιμες οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε roussosf γιατί βλέπουμε πως ένα ρμάδι γίνεται βαπόρι και μας κάνουν να θυμόμαστε αυτούς που το κάνανε ...εν πλω. Και για να καταλάβουμε τη διαφορά βάζω μερικές φωτογραφίες του βαποριού το 2000 από το ενημερωτικό Surveyor  του ABS (http://www.eagle.org/eagleExternalPo...008/Summer2008):
libertyprior.jpg

----------


## Leo

Οι εργασίες προχωρούν αλλά οι πόροι δεν είναι πηγή αστείρευτη. Ας ευχηθούμε να υπάρχουν πόροι και να συνεχιστεί η αποκατάσταση του πλοίου μέχρι τέλους.

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα σας έχω μια μεγάλη έκπληξη και θα σας τη παρουσιάσω, χωρίς σχόλια με 5 φωτογραφίες (παρακαλώ επιτρέψτε μου την κατάχρηση) νομίζω θα σας αρέσει. Στην επιστροφή μου απά την Σαλαμίνα στο Πέραμα έτριβα τα μάτια μου και δεν το πίστευα. Ο ζωντανός θρύλος είναι εδώ..... Γυαλιστός, καμαρωτός και αγέροχος, με προπέλα και τιμόνι, με Ελληνικά χρώματα βαμμένος (εμπορικάντζα).

Κύριοι, το ΕΛΛΑΣ ΛΙΜΠΕΡΤΥ απαστράπτον, χαρείτε το.
PICT4078.jpg


Η πλώρη του...
P1210985.jpg


Το ακομοδέσιο, οι εργασίες συνεχίζονται (δείτε τις σκαλωσίες στην τσιμινιέρα).
P1210986.jpg


Τα παρατκάτω 2 θα τα σχολιάσω άυριο... σεβόμενος την ημέρα σήμερα
(μου χάλασε την χαρά και την διάθεση, στο τσάκ πήρα μια μακρυνή χωρίς....)
P1210983.jpg

P1210988.jpg

----------


## Natsios

> .................. 
> Τα παρατκάτω 2 θα τα σχολιάσω άυριο... σεβόμενος την ημέρα σήμερα
> (μου χάλασε την χαρά και την διάθεση, στο τσάκ πήρα μια μακρυνή χωρίς....)
> P1210983.jpg
> 
> P1210988.jpg


Κουκλα ειναι. Καλα που το προλαβες γιατι απο αυριο θα ειναι γεματο λαστιχιες η παντα του.

----------


## seaways_lover

> ................ 
> Τα παρατκάτω 2 θα τα σχολιάσω άυριο... σεβόμενος την ημέρα σήμερα
> (μου χάλασε την χαρά και την διάθεση, στο τσάκ πήρα μια μακρυνή χωρίς....)
> P1210983.jpg
> 
> P1210988.jpg


 
Παναγία μου, τί όμορφο που έιναι!!!! ΕΝΑΣ ΘΕΟΣ!!!!

Αλλά πάλι, τι κουσούρι είναι αυτό που μας δέρνει????? Τόσος χώρος μπροστά του, η υδροφόρα πρέπει να δέσει πάνω του?????? Έλεος πιά!!!!! Ελάχιστο σεβασμό στην Ιστορία του!!!!!! 
Καράβι είναι, δεν είναι λιμάνι..............................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!:twisted:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Νομίζω ότι είναι το καλύτερο δώρο για τη γιορτή μου...

----------


## Leo

Κακώς δεν στο αφιέρωσα Παναγιώτη! το κάνω όμως τώρα....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Hellas Liberty*...Περαμα 26-6-2009. 
_Οι Εργασιες προχωρουν το πλοιο γινετε κουκλα._

DSCN1450.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε Leo για τα ευχάριστα νέα που μας μετέφερες. Πανέμορφο το σκαρί  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Αγαπητε φιλε *roussosf* 

πάρα..μα πάρα πολύ όμορφες οι φωτο σου. Ειναι φανταστικο να βλέπεις ενα μηχανοστασιο που για ολοκληρες γεννιες το ταξιδευαν καποιοι που σιγουρα - αν ολοι συμφωνείτε - ηταν ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ. Μακαρι να ειχα και γω τη δυνατοτητα να μπορουσα να μπω εκει μεσα, να σταθω κάπου αναμεσα στο καζανι και την Κ.Μηχανη, στην απόλυτη ησυχία που τωρα βασιλευει, να κλείσεις τα ματια και να.."ακούσεις" τις φωνες αυτών που τις δούλευαν, τον ήχο τους. Να μπορείς να "νιώσεις" πως θα ήσουν ενας απο αυτούς - οχι ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ γιατι είναι πολυ βαρυς αυτος ο τιτλος για μενα - αλλά ενας απλός παρατηρητής.. Και οταν μπορεις να "νιωσεις" και να "δεις" τοτε (ας χρησιμοποιησω κατι απο τον Ρ.Κιπλινγκ) "_έγινες Αντρας παιδι μου"_.

----------


## Nautikos II

Δυο ακομη για τον φιλο Leo
HELLAS LIBERTY [22].jpg

HELLAS LIBERTY [24].jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Hellas Liberty*..._Περαμα 26-6-2009._ 

DSCN1452.jpg


*Hellas Liberty*..._Περαμα 26-8-2009._

HPIM0898.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ο τυχερός T.S.S. APOLLON, έβγαλε τον βάπορα μόνο του. Εγώ έχω μια ατυχία, αλλά σήμερα δεν θα γκρινιάξω ούτε για τις λαστιχιές, ούτε για αυτό βλέπετε εδώ.... δηλαδή 
" πως ήθελα να έχω ένα (Φιλιατρά) και δύο (Προμιθεύς) και τρία (εύχομαι όχι άλλο)...."

P1230315.jpg

Σήμερα θα δούμε το μελλοντικό μαε μουσείο από την δεξιά πλευρά όπου οι εργασίες συνεχίζονται σε πολλους τομείς 

P1230491.jpg

και ήδη 4 μπίγες έχουν τοποθετηθεί στο πρυμιό άλμπουρο  :Very Happy: 

P1230493.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Αγαπητε φιλε *roussosf* 
> 
> πάρα..μα πάρα πολύ όμορφες οι φωτο σου. Ειναι φανταστικο να βλέπεις ενα μηχανοστασιο που για ολοκληρες γεννιες το ταξιδευαν καποιοι που σιγουρα - αν ολοι συμφωνείτε - ηταν ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ. Μακαρι να ειχα και γω τη δυνατοτητα να μπορουσα να μπω εκει μεσα, να σταθω κάπου αναμεσα στο καζανι και την Κ.Μηχανη, στην απόλυτη ησυχία που τωρα βασιλευει, να κλείσεις τα ματια και να.."ακούσεις" τις φωνες αυτών που τις δούλευαν, τον ήχο τους. Να μπορείς να "νιώσεις" πως θα ήσουν ενας απο αυτούς - οχι ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ γιατι είναι πολυ βαρυς αυτος ο τιτλος για μενα - αλλά ενας απλός παρατηρητής.. Και οταν μπορεις να "νιωσεις" και να "δεις" τοτε (ας χρησιμοποιησω κατι απο τον Ρ.Κιπλινγκ) "_έγινες Αντρας παιδι μου"_.


εχω την εντυπωσει οτι οταν ο "γκαγκουες" του πλοιου θα ειναι ελευθερος για το κοινο θα ειναι ανοιχτο και το μηχανοστασιο γιατι και εκει γινετε πολυ δουλεια φυσικα καπου θα υπαρχουν και αλυσιδακια αλλα τα βασικα θα μπορει να τα δει ο καθενας

----------


## cpt babis

Αφιερωμενες εξαιρετικα στον καπτεν Leo
DSC00406.JPG 
DSC00408.JPG
DSC00409.JPG

----------


## koukou

Έχει γίνει καταπληκτική δουλειά στο πλοίο!!!

----------


## Leo

cpt babis, θέλω να σε ευχαρσιτήσω από αυτό το θέμα για όλες τις αφιερώσεις  που μου έκανες χθες σε πολλά θέματα με τις φωτογραφίες σου. 

Θα μείνω λίγο εδώ για να γκρινιάξω πάλι με τις υδροφόρες και τον *πανάκριβο (αμύθητης αξίας)* ντόκο που χρησιμοποιούν τσάμπα.....

Διακρίνω μερικές νέες δουλειές στις κουπαστές που προφανώς είναι ενισχύσεις για τα κοτσανέλα που θα στηρίζονται τα ρεφόρτσα, οι γκάηδες και όλος ο συρφετός που ακολουθεί τις αρματωσιές για τις μπίγες. Θεωρώ όμορφη και διακριτικήτην παρέμβαση στα φιλιστρίνια της γέφυρας (από στρογγυλά σε μικρά τετράγωνα).

----------


## Ellinis

Oπως λέει ο Λεο η παρέμβαση στη γέφυρα είναι διακριτική και παρόμοια με αυτή που δεχόντουσαν τα λίμπερτυ όταν πέρναγαν στα χέρια των ελλήνων εφοπλιστών.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αφιερωμενες εξαιρετικα στον καπτεν Leo
> DSC00406.JPG 
> DSC00408.JPG
> DSC00409.JPG


Βρε τι έρωτας είναι αυτός που έχουν οι υδροφόρες με αυτό το πλοίο.
ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Διακρίνω μερικές νέες δουλειές στις κουπαστές που προφανώς είναι ενισχύσεις για τα κοτσανέλα που θα στηρίζονται τα ρεφόρτσα, οι γκάηδες και όλος ο συρφετός που ακολουθεί τις αρματωσιές για τις μπίγες.


Eπειδη ειμαι ολιγον ασχετος, μηπως θα μπορουσες να εξηγησεις τι ειναι τα παραπανω? Πρωτη φορα τα ακουω.

----------


## Leo

> Eπειδη ειμαι ολιγον ασχετος, μηπως θα μπορουσες να εξηγησεις τι ειναι τα παραπανω? Πρωτη φορα τα ακουω.


Βεβαίως και μπορώ  :Very Happy: . Πρέπει όμως πρώτα να αρματωθούν οι μπίγες και μετά, γαιτί τώρα στον αέρα δεν θα καταλάβεις. Πάντως τα ρεφόρτσα είναι συρματόσχοινα και οι γκάηδες σχοινιά (νάϋλον). Τα κτσανέλλα είναι στ σχήματος -v- σιδεράκια που περισεύουν πάνω στις κουπαστές και χρησιμεύουν να δένουν τα σχοινιά (γκάηδες), ενίοτε αν είναι ενισχυμένα και τα ρεφόρτσα.  Re-forca (Ελληνιστί ρεφόρτσα) ενισχυτικά των γκάηδων. Θα τα δούμε όταν το αρματώσουν με το καλό.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Βεβαίως και μπορώ . Πρέπει όμως πρώτα να αρματωθούν οι μπίγες και μετά, γαιτί τώρα στον αέρα δεν θα καταλάβεις. Πάντως τα ρεφόρτσα είναι συρματόσχοινα και οι γκάηδες σχοινιά (νάϋλον). Τα κτσανέλλα είναι στ σχήματος -v- σιδεράκια που περισεύουν πάνω στις κουπαστές και χρησιμεύουν να δένουν τα σχοινιά (γκάηδες), ενίοτε αν είναι ενισχυμένα και τα ρεφόρτσα.  Re-forca (Ελληνιστί ρεφόρτσα) ενισχυτικά των γκάηδων. Θα τα δούμε όταν το αρματώσουν με το καλό.


Eυχαριστω παρα πολυ!! Κανονισε, γιατι η τελευταια προταση ειναι δεσμευτικη!! Θελω live μαθημα, οταν ερθει ο καιρος (και ετοιμαστει το liberty)!

----------


## Leo

> Eυχαριστω παρα πολυ!! Κανονισε, γιατι η τελευταια προταση ειναι δεσμευτικη!! Θελω live μαθημα, οταν ερθει ο καιρος (και ετοιμαστει το liberty)!


Promise!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καπετάνιε δεν την ξεχνάω την υπόσχεση...
άντε και σύντομα να ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες ώστε να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε μία επίσκεψη να μας τα εξηγήσεις και από κοντά και όχι από φωτογραφίες.

Μέχρι τότε για να πάρει μια ιδέα ο Finnpartner_1966 και οι υπόλοιποι ένα σχεδιο της πλωριάς μπίγας όπου έχω σημειώσει τα ονόματα της αρματωσιάς δυστυχώς στο σχέδιο δεν φαίνονται τα ρεφόρτσα.
crane.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Καπετάνιε δεν την ξεχνάω την υπόσχεση...
> άντε και σύντομα να ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες ώστε να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε μία επίσκεψη να μας τα εξηγήσεις και από κοντά και όχι από φωτογραφίες.
> 
> Μέχρι τότε για να πάρει μια ιδέα ο Finnpartner_1966 και οι υπόλοιποι ένα σχεδιο της πλωριάς μπίγας όπου έχω σημειώσει τα ονόματα της αρματωσιάς δυστυχώς στο σχέδιο δεν φαίνονται τα ρεφόρτσα.
> crane.jpg


Αααα, πολυ ωραια!! Αυτο δινει μια εικονα το πως ειναι τι. Να ρωτησω κατι αλλο: Το σχεδιαγραμμα δειχνει εγκαρσια τομη, ή πλάγια οψη?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι καταμήκος τομή οπότε φαντάσου το σαν πλάγια όψη αφού φαίνονται όλες οι μπιγες του πλωριού κρενιού.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Είναι καταμήκος τομή οπότε φαντάσου το σαν πλάγια όψη αφού φαίνονται όλες οι μπιγες του πλωριού κρενιού.


A, οκ!! Thanks για την πληροφορια!

----------


## ChiefMate

Απλα ας τα βλεπουμε οι νεοτεροι κ να παραδειγματιζομαστε απο το γεγονος οτι οταν τοτε εσπαγε ενας Ροναρης, δεν τρεχανε στον λοστρομο...Α.Φ. , Βατσιμανης κ ενα Τζοβενπ τον ξεπετουσαν κ δεν επαιρνε κανεις χαμπαρι!Μακαρι να τα ειχαμε προλαβει!
Δυσκολα χρονια απο οτι λενε,αλλα Ναυτικα....
Αυτα για τους φιλους μου που η πρωτη ερωτηση που κανουν οταν γραφτουν στο Forum ειναι αν θα εχουν το Laptop μαζι....

----------


## mastrokostas

> Απλα Μακαρι να τα ειχαμε προλαβει!
> Δυσκολα χρονια απο οτι λενε,αλλα Ναυτικα....


Φίλε μου ChiefMate νοσταλγείς μια εποχή που τα πράγματα ήταν πολύ δύσκολα !Οι ναυτικοί τότε φτύνανε αίμα !Οι συνθήκες διαβίωσης ήταν πολύ άσχημες .Τα ταξίδια λογάδα !τα φρέσκα τελείωναν νωρίς !η κονσέρβα πήγαινε σύννεφο !η επικοινωνία με την οικογένεια σπάνια !το μπάρκο μεγάλο !Και τα ναυάγια ήταν πολύ συχνό φαινόμενο .
Το καλό ήταν ότι ήταν μεγάλα στον αριθμό πληρώματα ,όλο Έλληνες ,και μεγάλη παραμονή στα λιμάνια !

----------


## Eng

> Φίλε μου ChiefMate νοσταλγείς μια εποχή που τα πράγματα ήταν πολύ δύσκολα !Οι ναυτικοί τότε φτύνανε αίμα !Οι συνθήκες διαβίωσης ήταν πολύ άσχημες .Τα ταξίδια λογάδα !τα φρέσκα τελείωναν νωρίς !η κονσέρβα πήγαινε σύννεφο !η επικοινωνία με την οικογένεια σπάνια !το μπάρκο μεγάλο !Και τα ναυάγια ήταν πολύ συχνό φαινόμενο .
> Το καλό ήταν ότι ήταν μεγάλα στον αριθμό πληρώματα ,όλο Έλληνες ,και μεγάλη παραμονή στα λιμάνια !


Εγω τωρα να πω τι?? Εκεινα τα χρονια εισαν σε μενα ιστοριες βράδια στη ταρατσα του νησιου μου, μικρος εγω ισαμε 10 χρονων οπου οι μεγαλυτεροι ανταλλαζαν ο ενας στον αλλον ιστοριες - οχι πεζα πραγματα περι γυναικων κλπ - αλλά για θαλασσες και ξερετε τι?? Πάντα μιλουσαν χρησιμοποιωντας τον δευτερο πληθυντικο - Εμεις - τι καναμε, γιατι τοτε ολοι ηταν σαν Οικογενεια. 
Πάλι να ειναι αραγε off topic ο ENG?? Ας ειναι γιατι ο φιλος μου ο Chief ειπε κατι απιστευτα σημαντικο... 


> που η πρωτη ερωτηση που κανουν οταν γραφτουν στο Forum ειναι αν θα εχουν το Laptop μαζι....


Ας μπορουμε να το τονιζουμε κ μεις αυτο το πραγμα...
Το ξερω πως υπαρχουν αλλα topic να ανφερουμε τα περι ναυτικου αλλα θεωρω πως το..Liberty ειναι απο μονο του..η φωνη του παρελθόντος..ας την ακουσουμε και ας την καταλαβουμε...τωρα αν θα την πραξουμε....εδω ειναι αλλο ζητημα!!

----------


## ChiefMate

> Φίλε μου ChiefMate νοσταλγείς μια εποχή που τα πράγματα ήταν πολύ δύσκολα !Οι ναυτικοί τότε φτύνανε αίμα !Οι συνθήκες διαβίωσης ήταν πολύ άσχημες .Τα ταξίδια λογάδα !τα φρέσκα τελείωναν νωρίς !η κονσέρβα πήγαινε σύννεφο !η επικοινωνία με την οικογένεια σπάνια !το μπάρκο μεγάλο !Και τα ναυάγια ήταν πολύ συχνό φαινόμενο .
> Το καλό ήταν ότι ήταν μεγάλα στον αριθμό πληρώματα ,όλο Έλληνες ,και μεγάλη παραμονή στα λιμάνια !


Δεν την νοσταλγω,απλα μου αρεσει να ακουω ιστοριες απο εκεινους τους ηρωες,κ ετσι πιστοποιω ποσο σημαντικη ειναι αυτη η δουλεια για οποιον την αγαπαει πραγματικα....Βεβαια σηκωνει συζητηση η κουβεντα για το πως κ το γιατι ηταν τοτε τα πραγματα,αλλα κ για το ποσο πραγματικα εχουν αλλαξει,αλλα αυτο δεν θα το κανω εγω...Ας το κανουν αλλοι!Θα αρκεστω στην ομορφη εικονα που δινει το Ελλας Λιμπερτυ!

----------


## Στέφανος

νομίζω πώς τα φινιστρίνια ήταν ήδη τετράγωνα όταν ήρθε

----------


## Leo

Μάλλον έχει δίκιο ο φίλος Στέφανος, δεν το είχα προσέξει ότι τα είχαν σκεπασμένα. Σωστή η παρατήρηση, ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εδώ βλέπουμε τις επισκευές από ένα από αυτά τα παράθυρα στη γέφυρα.

Στο βαπόρι οι δουλειές προχωράνε. Διαμορφώνονται τα αμπάρια και στο ακομεδέσιο η αναπαλαίωση προχωρά. Γίνονται μαραγκοδουλειές και φτιάχνονται οι μπουλμέδες. Θέλει αρκετή δουλειά ακόμα.
Το ευχάριστο είναι ότι γίνεται προσεχτική και οργανωμένη δουλειά και όχι πασαλείμματα.

----------


## Leo

Να κι ενα καλό νέο σήμερα! Ευχαριστούμε Παναγιώτη για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Εδώ βλέπουμε τις επισκευές από ένα από αυτά τα παράθυρα στη γέφυρα.
> 
> Στο βαπόρι οι δουλειές προχωράνε. Διαμορφώνονται τα αμπάρια και στο ακομεδέσιο η αναπαλαίωση προχωρά. Γίνονται μαραγκοδουλειές και φτιάχνονται οι μπουλμέδες. Θέλει αρκετή δουλειά ακόμα.
> Το ευχάριστο είναι ότι γίνεται προσεχτική και οργανωμένη δουλειά και όχι πασαλείμματα.


 
Κουκλάρα θα γίνει!!

----------


## Thodwris

Οι φωτο ειναι αρκετα μακρινες αλλα ...

Περαμα 2/12/2009

----------


## Eng

Ομολογώ πάντως από τις φωτο του Παναγιώτη... Ρε παιδια τι πανεμορφο που ειναι? Πωπωπω, καθομουν και ειχα χαθει μεσα σε αυτες, σαν να ταξιδευεις σε μια αλλη εποχη!! ΕΙναι πραγματι πανεμορφο.. ειναι πραγματι η Ιστορια μας...

----------


## Leo

> Ομολογώ πάντως από τις φωτο του Παναγιώτη... Ρε παιδια τι πανεμορφο που ειναι? Πωπωπω, καθομουν και ειχα χαθει μεσα σε αυτες, σαν να ταξιδευεις σε μια αλλη εποχη!! ΕΙναι πραγματι πανεμορφο.. ειναι πραγματι η Ιστορια μας...


 
Γιώργο όταν τελειώσει και επισκεφθείς το μηχανοστάσιο... νομίζω δεν θα θέλεις να ξανανέβεις πάνω, το λέω με απόλυτη σιγουριά. Οπότε θα στο θυμίσω όταν σχολιάσεις την πρώτη σου επίσκεψη στο πλοίο μουσείο.

----------


## Eng

> Γιώργο όταν τεειώσει και επισκεφθείς το μηχανοστάσιο... νομίζω δεν θα θέλεις να ξανανέβεις πάνω, το λέω με απόλυτη σιγουριά. Οπότε θα στο θυμίσω όταν σχολιάσεις την πρώτη σου επίσκεψη στο πλοίο μουσείο.


Σιγουρα καπτεν, σιγουρα... 
Ελπιζω να ειμαστε...ολο το πληρωμα του Ναυτιλια εκει.. Καπτεν Λεο, Νατσιος, Μαστροκωστας, Eng, Chiefmate...

Δεν θα ηταν ομορφά...???

----------


## Leo

> Σιγουρα καπτεν, σιγουρα... 
> Ελπιζω να ειμαστε...ολο το πληρωμα του Ναυτιλια εκει.. Καπτεν Λεο, Νατσιος, Μαστροκωστας, Eng, Chiefmate...
> 
> Δεν θα ηταν ομορφά...???


Θα είναι όμορφα φυσικά και θα γίνει. Ξέχασες όμως έναν ακόμη στο πλήρωμα κι αυτός είναι ο Παναγιώτης... Μπορεί να μην είναι μπαρακαρούτσος αλλά είναι ένας κολλημένος ναυτικός εκ πεπειθήσεως, ψαγμένος και πρόσφατα πτυχιούχος ιστιοπλόος  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Leo

Μια σημερινή βόλτα στο θρυλικό μας " Hellas Liberty " με ευχαρίστησε γιατί οι δουλειές προχωρούν και υπάρχουν ορατά σημάδια ομορφίας, καλού γούστου και λεπτομέρειας και αυτό με χαροποίησε ιδιαίτερα.

Ας δούμε μερικές λεπτομέρειες:
Το δέυτερο άλμπουρο από πλώρα, έχουν μπεί μπαστέκες, πέρασαν συρματίσχοινα (ποδάρια) για τις μπίγες, έχουν εγκατασταθεί προβολείς σε όλα τα άλμπουρα. Έχουν αρχσίει να βάφονται οι ανεμοδόχοι με το καλσικό χρώμα " φαβα".
ARO0001 207lib2.jpg

Η γέφυρα, τα τετράγωνα παράθυρα της γέφυρας τέλειωσαν, τοποθετήθηκαν και στρογγυλά φινιστρίνα, μπήκαν φανάρια πλευρικά στο ακομμοδέσιο και οι δουλειές συνεχίζονται. Την ώρα που είμουν εκεί έιδα νέους ανθρώπους που κατέβαιναν χαμογελαστοί τον gangway και ζήλεψα που μπορούν και ζουν από τόσο κοντά το όνειρο των Ελλήνων ναυτικών, το ζωντάνεμα του θρύλου της μεγάλης Ελληνικής Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας!!
ARO0001 208lib1.jpg
ARO0001 206lib3.jpg

Το πρυμιό άλμπουρο, πιο σένιο και με τις μπίγες αρματωμένες με τα ματσαπλιά που θα περάσουν οι ρονάρηδες.
ARO0001 205lib4.jpg

Παρακολουθούμε και θα σας ενημερώνουμε.

Αν βέβαια νομίζετε ότι δεν θα σας γκρινιάξω κιόλας, γελαστήκατε  :Cool: . Οι αγαπημένες μου υδροφόρες ήταν εκεί...
ARO0001 200lib5.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το φωτο-ρεπορτάζ Λεό! και η μετασκευή φαίνεται να έχει πάρει πολύ καλό δρόμο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και τώρα πια έχει και γραμμές φόρτωσης, φωτα ναυσιπλοΐας, φώτα καταστρώματος...
Συμφωνώ με τον καπετάνοιο. Είναι συγκινητικό να βλέπεις το ζωντάνεμα του θρύλου της Ελληνικής Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας...

----------


## Eng

> Και τώρα πια έχει και γραμμές φόρτωσης, φωτα ναυσιπλοΐας, φώτα καταστρώματος...
> Συμφωνώ με τον καπετάνοιο. Είναι συγκινητικό να βλέπεις το ζωντάνεμα του θρύλου της Ελληνικής Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας...


Ναι αλλα απο βαφη....άψογη.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Χαθηκε ο κοσμος να του ρίξουν καμια καλυτερη αμμοβολη??  :Confused:

----------


## ChiefMate

Γιωργο νομιζω πως δεν θα γινοταν καλυτερα,η λαμαρινα εχει παρει πλεονκ δεν ερχεται με τιποτα..Παλι καλα ομως!Εγω παντως προσφερομαι να κοψω νουμερα κ να τα χτυπησω στα draft marks,γιατι αυτα που εχει ειναι σαν να τα εγραψαν με το χερι...

Παντως ας λεμε καλα που το εχουμε!

----------


## Eng

> Γιωργο νομιζω πως δεν θα γινοταν καλυτερα,η λαμαρινα εχει παρει πλεονκ δεν ερχεται με τιποτα..Παλι καλα ομως!Εγω παντως προσφερομαι να κοψω νουμερα κ να τα χτυπησω στα draft marks,γιατι αυτα που εχει ειναι σαν να τα εγραψαν με το χερι...
> 
> Παντως ας λεμε καλα που το εχουμε!


Το "Σαν" γιατι το βαζεις, αφου ειναι στο χερι.. :Very Happy: .
Κοιτα σαν λαμαρινα δεν θεωρω πως ειναι και τοσο bad, τοτε καναν βαπορια και υπήρχαν Λαμαρινες οχι τα σημερινα παλιοσιδερα που εχουμε.. 
Απλα ισως απο τα σημεια που θα ηθελε καπως καλυτερη αμμοβολη / βαφη ειναι το butopic. Τα αλλα οτι και να ναι μεσα θα ειναι ή εξω απ το νερο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον chief mate είναι εξήντα έξι χρόνια λαμαρίνα και για χρόντια παρτατημένη, (ας δούμε [pοst=212063]εδώ[/post] πως ήταν πριν βγει δεξαμενή). ¶ν κρίνω από τις υπόλοιπες εργασίες έχει γίνει ότι καλύτερο θα μπορούσε να γίνει.

Πάντως δεν νοιμίζω να πατήσει μπάλα οπότε στη μπάλα θα είναι έξω από το νερό συνέχεια. 

Για τα γράμματα όντως έχουν γίνει με το χέρι αλλά να πω την αλήθεια στην αρχή δεν το πρόσεξα (το είδα όταν ξεφόρτωσα τη φωτογραφία)...τόσο το χάρηκα πολύ που το είδα να γίνεται σιγά σιγά από κουφάρι βαπόρι αποχτόντας γραμμή φόρτωσης και φώτα ναυσιπλοΐας(αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν νοέιται βαπόρι χωρίς αυτά). Αν είναι προσωρινή η γραμμή και τα βυθίσματα ή αντιπροσωπέυουουν το στυλ της εποχής δεν ξέρω, πάντως από ότι έχω δει μέχρι τώρα δεν γίνεται καμία εργασία στο άρπα-κόλα.

----------


## Eng

Τελωσπάντων, δεχτειτε τον σχολιασμο υπερβολικο σαν απόροια της δουλειας μου. Και η αληθεια ειναι πως οτι κι αν εχει γινει ειναι παρα πολυ καλο. Και βεβαια ακομα και σε καινουργια βαπορια λεμε, τωρα με μπογιες θα ασχολουμαστε. 
Καλη συνεχεια λοιπον να εχουν...

----------


## xaloba

Μια χαρα ειναι το σκαφος και ευχομαι συντομα να ολοκληρωθουν οι εργασιες αποκατστασεις ωστε να το απολαυσουμε ολοι απο κοντα.




> καπως καλυτερη αμμοβολη / βαφη ειναι το butopic


Κυριε αρχιναυπηγε συγνωμη αλλα εφοσον λετε οτι εχετε την ιδιοτητα αυτη, θα επρεπε να ξερετε οτι η περιοχη που αναφερεστε λεγεται bootoping και οχι butopic... :Wink:

----------


## Eng

> Μια χαρα ειναι το σκαφος και ευχομαι συντομα να ολοκληρωθουν οι εργασιες αποκατστασεις ωστε να το απολαυσουμε ολοι απο κοντα.
> 
> 
> 
> Κυριε αρχιναυπηγε συγνωμη αλλα εφοσον λετε οτι εχετε την ιδιοτητα αυτη, θα επρεπε να ξερετε οτι η περιοχη που αναφερεστε λεγεται bootoping και οχι butopic...


Αγαπητε μου φιλε, τα "εφ οσον λετε" σε παρακαλω να τα λες αλλου. Ουτε με ξερεις ουτε σε ξερω.
Δευτερον, το αν η ορθογραφια στα Αγγλικα για τη συγκεκριμενη λεξη ειναι λαθος, αυτο δεν χαρακτηριζει κάποιον μη επαγγελματια.
Λοιπον, ασχολησου με το θεμα του Liberty και ασε παραεξω αυτους του σχολιασμους. 
Αλοιμονο αν καθόμαστε να κανουμε διορθωσεις στην ορθογραφια, θα ημασταν Φιλολογιο forum και οχι Θαλασσινο.

Καλη Συνεχεια.

----------


## Leo

Θα παρακλέσω να κλείσει εδώ το θέμα της όποιας παρεξήγησης και να πάμε πίσω στην ουσία. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.

----------


## xaloba

Συγγνωμη κυριε Leo αλλα επειδη προκαλουμαι θα πω μονο αυτο και κλεινω το θεμα. ''H ημιμαθεια ειναι χειροτερη της αμαθειας, ποσο μαλλον αν μιλαμε για στελεχη ναυτιλιακων εταιριων και οχι για ναυτικους ή λιμενεργατες''. Ευχαριστω και γω.

----------


## Leo

> Συγγνωμη κυριε Leo αλλα επειδη προκαλουμαι θα πω μονο αυτο και κλεινω το θεμα. ''H ημιμαθεια ειναι χειροτερη της αμαθειας, ποσο μαλλον αν μιλαμε για στελεχη ναυτιλιακων εταιριων και οχι για ναυτικους ή λιμενεργατες''. Ευχαριστω και γω.


Οφέιλω να κλείσω πάλι την κουβέντα λέγοντας ότι εδώ είμαστε σε ένα φόρουμ καρβολατρικό και δεν μας χωρίζει τίποτα, μας εννώνει μόνο η αγάπη μας για τα πλοία, την θάλασσα και όλα γύρω απο αυτήν. Στόχος μας πρέπει να είναι ο αλληλοσεβασμός και η αμοιβαία κατανόηση μεταξύ των μελών. Αν έχουμε κάτι με κάποιον του το λέμε σε ένα ΠΜ και δεν χρειάζεται να χαλάμε ένα τόσο σημαντικό θέμα με αντιπαραθέσεις. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι όλοι είμαστε φίλοι και καλοπροαίρετοι.

----------


## ChiefMate

Εγω παλι σαν προκληση βλεπω το Hellas Liberty.....Ας μεινουμε σε αυτο!
Καπτεν ποτε θα ολοκληρωθουν οι εργασιες?
Υπαρχει καποιο πλανο?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν έχουμε κάτι συγκεκριμένο chief ως προς το χρόνο ολοκλήρωσης. Θέλει αρκετή δουλειά ακόμα σίγουρα σα ναυτιλιακό φόρουμ νομίζω ότι μας απασχολεί να γίνει η καλύτερη δουλειά και όχι άρπα κόλες μια και αντιπροσωπέυει ένα κιμμάτι από την ιστορία της ελληνικής εμπορρικής ναυτιλίας, ζωντανέυει όλες τις ιστορίες που έχουμε ακούσει και αξίζει το καλύτερο. Και νομίζω ότι σε λίγο καιρό θα τελιώσουν οι χοντροδουλείες και θα μπουν στο δυσκολότερο κομμάτι τις λεπτομέρειες.

Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να αναφέρω ένα περιστατικό ήμουν στο ντόκο και ο χάζευα κάποια στιγμή βλέπω ένα αμάξι να με πλησιάζει με το μυαλό σε καταστάσεις που είχα δει στο έραμα στις αρχες της δεκαετίας του '90 λέω από μέσα μου "τι να είναι αυτός από το τελωνείο, από κανα σωματείο;Τι να θέλει". Τελικά ήταν ένας συνταξιούχος καπετάνιος που δεν φανταζόταν ότι υπάρχουν ναυτιλιακά φόρουμ και με πέρασε για άνθρωπο της εταιρείας και ήθελε να με ρωτήσει πότε θα τελιώσει και τι θα το κάνουν. Να βλέπατε τη χαρά του όταν του είπα ότι θα γίνει μουσείο δίπλα στον Αβέρωφ όπως μου είπε επι λέξει "θα είναι το καλύτερο μουσείο, το έχω ερωτευτεί έρχομαι κάθε μέρα και το χαζεύω, σε ένα τέτοι πρωτομπαρκάρισα ανθυποπλοίαρχος". Πόσες ιστορίες μου είπε στην κουβέντα πως φωρτώνανε ένας λοστρόμος πρύμα κι αυτός πλώρα (θυμόταν ακόμα και που ήταν η γαμμή φόρτωσης και ότι ήταν στα "29 ποδάρια βύθισμα 10.000 τόνοι"), για τα ταξίδια Αμερική ινδία με ΄΄ενα λιμάνι ενδιάμεσα για στόρια, για την πολυτέλεια ότι είχαν κρύο νερό αυτά τα βαπόρια, για ξεφόρτωμα σιτηρών με ζεμπίλια στην Κίνα, για τα ίβαπόρια σαν αυτό που έβλεπαν στα ποτάμια σε ντάνες όταν φόρτωνα κάρβουνο στο Νόρφολκ από όπου τα έπαιρναν τα πληρώματα όταν τα έπαιρναν οι εφοπλιστές... Τι να πρωτοθυμιθώ από την κουβέντα μας. Αυτός με προέτρεψε να βρώ το βατσιμάνη και να ανέβω πάνω αν και δεν δέχτηκε να έρθει μαζί μου από το μπαστουνάκι που είδα να έχει στο πίσω κάθισμα υπέθεσα ότι μάλον έφταιγε η "παραξενιά" των παλίων ναυτικών να μη θέςλουν να μπουν σε βαπόρι και να τους βαστάνε.
¨οταν ανέβηκα πάνω όλα αυτ΄λα ζωντάνεψαν μπροστά μου. Είχα ενδιασμούς αν έπρεπε να βάλω φωτογραφίες από την κατάσταση που βρισκόταν το βαπορι αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι το χρωστάω σεόλους τους ναυτικοούς που έπαιρναν τέτοια βαπόρια ρημάδια και τα έφτιαχναν και πολλές φορές εν πλω.

----------


## Leo

Για να πώ την δική μου γνώμη, νομίζω ότι η δουλειά που γίνεται είναι προσεγμένη και ουσιαστική. Ενώ στην αρχή βιαζόμουνα να το δω να τελειώνει και να στολίζει την μαρίνα Φαλήρου, τώρα δεν βάζομαι γιατί έχω πιστεί ότι αξίζει τον κόπο που καθυστερεί.

----------


## kastkon8

μια παραμβαση και απο εμενα που εχω την τυχη να το βλεπω καθε πρωι απο την βεραντα του σπιτιου μου και να πινουμε καφεδακι μαζι Συνφωνα με αυτα πυο βλεπω οποτε ανεβενω στο βαπορι μαλον θα λειτουργιση αυτονομα ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ σε ολους

----------


## Ellinis

Η αναπαλαίωση του πλοίου έχει πάρει πολλή καλό δρόμο. Ας το δούμε όμως και τριάντα σχεδόν χρόνια πίσω, τότε που είχε κανιβαλιστεί για να προμηθεύσει ανταλλακτικά για το ήδη μουσείο JOHN W.BROWN.
Σχεδιάζαν μάλιστα να το βυθίσουν ως τεχνητό ύφαλο στα ανοιχτά του New Jersey. Ευτυχώς τη γλύτωσε...

AMH.jpg
πηγή: Steamboat Bill

----------


## Natsios

Σε ρότα αξιοποίησης ως πλωτό μουσείο μπαίνει το «Liberty»

----------


## Leo

Ενδιαφέρον, επιτέλους κάτι κινείται. Είναι πολύ βασικό να πάρει μια θέση στο μουσειακό χώρο του Φλοίσβου, μετά θα βρει τον δρόμο του. Αυτό που με αγχώνει (το εννοώ) είναι να μην γίνει καμιά στραβή και πέσουμε στο λαβύρινθο του Ευγενίδη, γιατί καήκαμε...

----------


## gtogias

Αν όμως ευοδωθούν και τα σχέδια του Ανωμερίτη για το λιμάνι δεν θα είναι άσχημα στη νέα "πολιτιστικού" περιεχομένου γειτονιά που προβλέπει το πλοίο στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. Εκεί τουλάχιστον θα είναι ορατό από όσους έρχονται ή φεύγουν από το μεγάλο λιμάνι.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Αν όμως ευοδωθούν και τα σχέδια του Ανωμερίτη για το λιμάνι δεν θα είναι άσχημα στη νέα "πολιτιστικού" περιεχομένου γειτονιά που προβλέπει το πλοίο στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. Εκεί τουλάχιστον θα είναι ορατό από όσους έρχονται ή φεύγουν από το μεγάλο λιμάνι.


 
Εκει εξω απο το Υπουργειο δεν θα ηταν ασχημα!
Τι τα ψαχνεις,μια καλη μεταθεση για Λιμενικους κ ΠΝ θα ειναι αν εχει μπει κρατικος δακτυλος στο ολο εγχειρημα!

----------


## Leo

Τι να σας πω βρε παιδιά, από σχέδια και μακέτες έχουμε μπουχτίσει, αυτό είναι η ανησυχία μου κυρίως. Το σχέδιο Κεφαλογιάννη έλεγε άλλα, το σχέδιο Ανωμερίτη λέει άλλα, λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν στα ταμεία, το Λίμπερτυ θα δούμε? και οι υδροφόρες έχουνε ντόκο πολυτελείας. Αυτό λέει και βλέπει το δικό μου μυαλό. Δεν θα γκρινιάξω άλλο έ?

----------


## ChiefMate

> Τι να σας πω βρε παιδιά, από σχέδια και μακέτες έχουμε μπουχτίσει, αυτό είναι η ανησυχία μου κυρίως. Το σχέδιο Κεφαλογιάννη έλεγε άλλα, το σχέδιο Ανωμερίτη λέει άλλα, λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν στα ταμέια το Λίμπερτυ θα δούμε? και οι υδροφόρες έχουνε ντόκο πολυτελείας. Αυτό λέει και βλέπει το δικό μου μυαλό. Δεν θα γκρινιάξω άλλο έ?


 
Καπτεν ο χρονος θα δειξει,αν κ νομιζω πως ακομα σαν λαος δεν ειμαστε ετοιμοι να διαχειριστουμε την οποιαδηποτε κληρονομια που μας αφηνουν.
Δεν ηθελα να το πω,αλλα απο οταν ειδα οτι απ εξω το βαψανε γκρι το βαπορι,το μυαλο μου εκανε συνδιασμους περιεργους κ νομιζω πως το αποτελεσμα δεν θα μας ικανοποιησει....
Μακαρι να βγουμε λαθος κ να το δουμε καμαρωτο οπουδηποτε,κ να κανουμε μια βολτα στην κουβερτα του!

----------


## Leo

> Καπτεν ο χρονος θα δειξει,αν κ νομιζω πως ακομα σαν λαος δεν ειμαστε ετοιμοι να διαχειριστουμε την οποιαδηποτε κληρονομια που μας αφηνουν.
> .........................!


Μπράβο Chief μπράβο! Αυτό πρέπει να το φωνάξουμε *δυνατά,* να το ακούσουμε όλοι. Για τα υπόλοιπα αναμένω ανήσυχος!

----------


## gtogias

> Τι να σας πω βρε παιδιά, από σχέδια και μακέτες έχουμε μπουχτίσει, αυτό είναι η ανησυχία μου κυρίως. Το σχέδιο Κεφαλογιάννη έλεγε άλλα, το σχέδιο Ανωμερίτη λέει άλλα, λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν στα ταμεία, το Λίμπερτυ θα δούμε? και οι υδροφόρες έχουνε ντόκο πολυτελείας. Αυτό λέει και βλέπει το δικό μου μυαλό. Δεν θα γκρινιάξω άλλο έ?


Έχεις όλα τα δίκια του κόσμου να γκρινιάζεις. Αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι τουλάχιστον τρια χρόνια αφού ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία απόκτησης του πλοίου, προέκυψε και η απαραίτητη νομική κάλυψη του εγχειρήματος, καταλαβαίνεις για τι χρονικό ορίζοντα μιλάμε.

Αφού όμως δεν υπάρχει η φιλοδοξία-δυνατότητα-βούληση να γίνει ένα ζωντανό πλοίο, τουλάχιστον ας είναι ορατό και προσβάσιμο από πολύ κόσμο και όχι κρυμμένο κάπου. 

Αν τελικά τα καταφέρει ο ΟΛΠ και πετύχει στα σχέδια του, σίγουρα θα αναβαθμιστεί η περιοχή στην Ηετίωνα Ακτή και περιοχή Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## Natsios

Μην γκρινιαζουμε συνέχεια βρε παιδιά. Εγώ θα ρίξω μια πινελιά αισιοδοξίας. Καταρχήν έγινε ολόκληρη κίνηση από όποιους έγινε και κατάφερε να έρθει το βαποράκι εδώ κάτι που όταν ακούστηκε κανείς δεν το περίμενε. 
Μετά αρχίσαμε να ψιλογκρινιάζουμε γιατί το βαπόρι έμεινε πολύ στον Πειραιά και θα δούμε τι σοι εργασίες θα γίνουν κτλ, κτλ. Και όμως οι εργασίες προχωρούν και πάνε καλά όπως όλοι λέμε. Ας είμαστε λοιπόν λίγο αισιόδοξοι και θα δούμε πως θα προχωρήσουν τα πράγματα. Θετική σκέψη....

----------


## Leo

Μαζί σου Νάτσιε, για θετική σκέψη. Και εδώ θετικά σκέφτομαι αλλά αρνητικά βγαίνουν.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Τι να σας πω βρε παιδιά, από σχέδια και μακέτες έχουμε μπουχτίσει, αυτό είναι η ανησυχία μου κυρίως. Το σχέδιο Κεφαλογιάννη έλεγε άλλα, το σχέδιο Ανωμερίτη λέει άλλα, λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν στα ταμεία, το Λίμπερτυ θα δούμε? και οι υδροφόρες έχουνε ντόκο πολυτελείας. Αυτό λέει και βλέπει το δικό μου μυαλό. Δεν θα γκρινιάξω άλλο έ?


Δεν τις χώνεψες αυτές τις μπαριζες.... δεν τις χώνεψες !!Έχω την εντύπωση αν ήσουν σε βαπόρι και έρχονταν να πέσουν δίπλα για να πάρετε νερά, θα τις πλάκωνες με την μάνικα να μην πλησιάσουν !Για τέτοιο άχτι μιλάμε !! :Very Happy: 

Μέχρι στιγμής στο βαπόρι γίνεται καλή δουλειά ,οργανωμένα και με μεράκι .Ο σκοπός τους είναι, να είναι έτοιμο στα Ποσειδώνια ,αν και από την πρόοδο των εργασιών βλεπω θα είναι πολύ νωρίτερα !!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα συμφωνήσω με το μαστρο Κώστα οι δουλειές γίνονται με μεράκι και προχωρούν γρηγορότερα από το πρόγραμμα. Και με σημασία στη λεπτομέρεια πχ κανένας δεν προσέχει αν έχει ο Αβέρωφ φώτα ναυσιπλοϊας, αλλά στο Hellas Liberty έχουν μπει κανονικά.

----------


## kastkon8

Αγαπητοι φιλοι και συναδελφοι εχω την τυχη να μενω στο Περαμα ακριβως απεναντι απο το βαπορι χθες ειχα παει μεσα. Σας ανημερωνω οτι γινεται κανονικη επισκευη στο μηχ/σιο. Γενικη αντικατασταση των εσωτερικων χωρων του αcomodation. Γενικα κανουν πολυ καλη δουλεια πιστευω συντομα να εχει γινει καινουριο

----------


## Ergis

γεια σας και απο αυτο το θεμα.το πλοιο το ειχα δει τις πρωτες μερες που ειχε επιστρεψει στον πειραια και παρτατηρονταας τις φωτογραφιες πραγματικα εχω μεινει αφωνος.το πλοιο εχει γινει πραγματικα καινουριο.μακαρι να μπορουσε να εχει την ιδια μοιρα και το γεωργιος...τελος παντων.συγχαρητιρια σε ατους που ανελαβαν την πρωτοβουλια και φυσικα στο συνεργειο που ανελαβε την "ανασταση" του πλοιου! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Δυο εμφανή σημεία της προόδου των εργασιών της ομορφότερης κούκλας όλων των εποχών. Η δουλειές συνεχίζονται και τις Κυριακές πλέον, αφού τα Ποσειδώνια πλησιάζουν.....

Τα σένια ετοιμάζονται
P1290776lib1.JPG


Οι ιστοί βάφονται λευκοί
P1290778lib2.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είμαστε στην τελική ευθεία και από ότι φαίνεται στα Ποσειδώνια θα είναι έτοιμο. Τα κρένια και οι αεραγωγοί βάφτηκαν "φάβα", το ακομοδέσιο άσπρο (ελπίζω να μην είναι αστάρι και να μείνει έτσι) και μια λετομέρεια στην κόντρα γέφυρα είναιήδη έτοιμη η θέση του επαναλλήπτη της γυροσκοπικής ελπίζω με ένα παλινόριο πάνω της. Μένει μόνο ένας μικρός δεξαμενισμός για το φρεσκάρισμα του σκάφους.
HellasLiberty1.jpg
HellasLiberty2.jpg
HellasLiberty3.jpg

----------


## Grotta

Θα ήθελα  φωτογραφίες πληρωμάτων και ναυτικών  που ταξίδευαν με τα Liberty να μπούν σε ένα χώρο στο βαπόρι.
Νομίζω θα είναι η τελευταία λεπτομέρεια απο το βαπόρι.

Να μην είναι μόνο λαμαρίνες και ξύλα, αλλά και πρόσωπα-μορφές αυτών που ταξίδευαν και   με τα βαπόρια αυτά μεταπολεμικά όδευσαν την  Ελλάδα να γίνει πρώτη ναυτική δύναμη.

----------


## Grotta

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=50809&page=4

----------


## Naias II

> Μένει μόνο ένας μικρός δεξαμενισμός για το φρεσκάρισμα του σκάφους.


Προγραμματισμένος δεξαμενισμός 25 με 29/05

----------


## Leo

Θα αστράψει, πριν πάρει την θέση που του αξίζει για το θαυμάσουν οι επισκέπτες των Ποσειδωνίων και με την ησυχία μας μετά εμείς.

----------


## polykas

Κουκλί έγινε.Την εβδομάδα που μας έρχεται θα δεξαμενιστεί και να δούμε που θα πάει... :Very Happy: 

polykas8.jpg

polykas6.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα  δεξαμενισμού του ΟΛΠ  το πλοίο 27/5 -31/5 θα βρίσκεται στη μεγάλη πλωτή του Περάματος

----------


## pantelis2009

Το HELLAS LIBERTY απο άλλη γωνία. :Wink:  

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 16 22-05-2010.jpg

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 17 22-05-2010.jpg

----------


## Eng

Καποιος θα επρεπε να τους πει πως η σημαια ειναι αναποδα σχεδιασμενη..
Η φορά της θα επρεπε να ειναι απο πλωρα - πρυμα.
Εκτος κι αν ειναι αλληγορικη σημασια..ξερετε οπως ελεγε ο Ποποτας στο 
Κολοκοτρωνιτσι.."Εμπρος..Πίσω"..
Sorry μου ηρθε αυθορμυτα..!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σωστά είναι... Βλέπουμε τη δεξιά πάντα της τσιμινιέρας και η σημαία υποτίθεται ότι είναι το σηνιάλο της εταιρείας, δεν είναι ζωγραφιά σημαίας. Πρέπει να είναι ώστε να μπορεί κάποοιος να το αναγνωρίσει κάποιος από μακρια, ανάλογα το όνομα στον αριστερή μάσκα είναι γραμμένο από πλώρα προς πρύμα και στη δεξιά από πρύμα προς πλώρα. ¨η απαάβαλε σηνιάλα με γράμματα όπως Β 

Βέβαια άποιες εταιρείες που είχαν σημάιες στο σηνιάλο όπως του Ωνάσση έβαζαν τα σηνιάλα κατοπρικά αλλά το Ω μπορέι να διαβαστεί και κατοπτρικά, αλλού έχω δει να αλλά ζει φορά η σημάια

----------


## Leo

Θεωρώ ότι η επιλογή της Ελληνικής Σημαίας για σινιάλο σ αυτό το πλοίο μουσείο, έχει την έννοια της μεγάλης Ελληνικής Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας που ξεκίνησε από τα liberties, ανδρειώθηκε και μεγαλουργεί ακόμη και σήμερα. 

Επειδή η σημαία είναι κυματιστή, δεν είναι στατική, νομίζω ότι φανερώνει κάποια κίνηση, συνεπώς συμφωνώ με την θέση του Eng. Η αναστροφή της στην δεξιά πλευρά της τσιμινιέρας θεωρώ ότι είναι απαραίτητη. Εκτός και αν το πάρουμε κατά το άσμα.... "...κι ό καιρός φυσούσε πρύμα...".

----------


## pantelis2009

Το HELLAS LIBERTY απο χθές στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Σε λίγο φωτο στο "Δεξαμενισμοί παντός τύπου" :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μιας και η μετασκευή του βαποριού βρίσκεται στην τελική ευθεία, ας το δούμε πως ήταν δέκα περίπου χρόνια πίσω, όταν ήταν παροπλισμένο. 
Τα σημάδια που είχε στην ισαλο στην πλώρη ήταν για να μπορούν να βλέπουν οι υπεύθηνοι του "στόλου παροπλισμένων" αν το πλοίο έχει κάποια κλίση (δηλ. διαροή).

a m huddell.jpg
Από το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill

----------


## pantelis2009

Hellas Liberty. Ένας τύπος πλοίου, που άφησε εποχή στην Ελληνική ναυσιπλοΐα.Ιστορικές φωτο, απο τον δεξαμενισμό ενος ιστορικού πλοίου. Οι φωτο χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους που αγαπούν τη θάλασσα, δηλαδή όλο το Nautilia.gr. :Razz:  

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 23.jpg

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 24.jpg

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 28.jpg

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 31.jpg

----------


## Leo

Σ ευχαριστώ Παντελή, βρήκα λίγο χρόνο να χαζέψω κι εγώ το όμορφο σκαρί που μου προκαλεί ρίγος συγκίνησης. Για σένα και όλους τους Έλληνες ναυτικούς!

DSCN8596helib.jpg

----------


## vinman

Μπράβο για τις φωτογραφίες σας Παντελή και Λεονάρδε!! :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο έγινε φίλε LEO. Eυχαριστώ :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Εκπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες και τον δυο σας! ευχαριστούμε  :Very Happy: 
Είναι υπέροχο να βλέπουμε αυτό το ιστορικό σκαρί να ξεναγεννιέται στην Ελλάδα και ειδικά στο Πέραμα, εκεί δηλαδή που είχαν δουλευτεί τόσα και τόσα Λίμπερτυ πριν 40-50 χρόνια.

----------


## jkourkoulis

Το Hellas Liberty μόλις μπήκε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά! Δυστυχώς δεν το υποδέχτηκαν πολλά καράβια σφυρίζοντας παρά μόνο 2-3.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Το Hellas Liberty μόλις μπήκε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά! Δυστυχώς δεν το υποδέχτηκαν πολλά καράβια σφυρίζοντας παρά μόνο 2-3.



Αν είναι αλήθεια τι να πω... :Mad: Τόσο σεβασμό έδειξαν στην ιστορία της εμπορικής ναυτιλίας... Αν έμπαινε όμως κανένα νεότευκτο η κρουαζιερόπλοιο εκεί να δεις τι θα γινόταν!!!!Θα ακουγόντουσαν όλα μαζί για ώρα!!

Αν δεν υπήρχαν αυτά τα πλοία θα σου λεγα που θα ήταν τώρα πολλοί από αυτούς...Και εφοπλιστές και καπεταναίοι της ακτοπλοίας!!!

----------


## Harry14

> Το Hellas Liberty μόλις μπήκε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά! Δυστυχώς δεν το υποδέχτηκαν πολλά καράβια σφυρίζοντας παρά μόνο 2-3.


Ξερουμε ποια ειναι αυτα τα 2-3; Το ενα φανταζομαι ειναι το blue star 1. Που εδεσε;

----------


## mastrokostas

Να πούμε ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους αυτούς που βοήθησαν να δούμε αυτό το ιστορικό βαπόρι στην Ελλάδα μας !
Εδω πρώτη μέρα στον Πειραιά ,επισκευασμένο και φρεσκοβαμμένο ! !
IMG_0583.jpg

----------


## jkourkoulis

> Ξερουμε ποια ειναι αυτα τα 2-3; Το ενα φανταζομαι ειναι το blue star 1. Που εδεσε;


Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω. Πάντως έχει γίνει πολύ όμορφο, είναι σαν καινούριο! :Very Happy: 

ΥΓ. Έδεσε δίπλα στου Βασιλειάδη όπως φαίνεται και στη φωτογραφία του mastrokostas  :Wink: .

----------


## Leo

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους αυτούς που βοήθησαν να δούμε αυτό το ιστορικό βαπόρι, σε μια κατάσταση που τιμά την Ελληνική Εμπορική Ναυτιλία. Ο χώρος που έδεσε για να "εγκαινιαστεί" (προφανώς δεν είναι ο καταλληλότερος), είναι όμως ένας φυσικός χώρος για ένα πλοίο φορτηγό, το σιλό που έχει πίσω του. Μαστροκώστα μια φωτογραφία μοναδικό δώρο να στολίσει τις ψυχές των Ελλήνων ναυτικών και να συγκινήσει τους πατεράδες μας!

----------


## mastrokostas

Μιλούσα προχθές με έναν απόμαχο ναυτικό εκείνου του καιρού ,και τον ρώτησα:
- Καπετάνιε τι τα έκανε ξεχωριστά τα Liberty και όλοι έχετε να πείτε και μια καλή κουβέντα γι αυτά ?
- Εεεεε…..πως !! ήταν αλλά βαπόρια !!Είχαν πολυτέλειες !
- Δηλαδή ?
- Παγωμένο νερό !!Μπάνια !
Αλήθεια πόσο άλλαξαν οι καιροί ?
Και μείς σήμερα μιλάμε για internet ,και για πισίνες !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ενα μεγαλο Μπραβο σε ολους εκεινους  ( ο καθενας απο το δικο του μετεριζι ) που με πολυ αγαπη και μερακι εργασθηκαν ακουραστα και καταφεραν να υλοποιησουν τον στοχο τους , προσφεροντας σε ολους εμας αυτη την ομορφια ΕΛΛΑΣ ΛΙΜΠΕΡΤΥ χαρμα  ιδεσθαι!!!_

----------


## Natsios

> Μιλούσα προχθές με έναν απόμαχο ναυτικό εκείνου του καιρού ,και τον ρώτησα:
> - Καπετάνιε τι τα έκανε ξεχωριστά τα Liberty και όλοι έχετε να πείτε και μια καλή κουβέντα γι αυτά ?
> - Εεεεε…..πως !! ήταν αλλά βαπόρια !!Είχαν πολυτέλειες !
> - Δηλαδή ?
> - Παγωμένο νερό !!Μπάνια !
> Αλήθεια πόσο άλλαξαν οι καιροί ?
> Και μείς σήμερα μιλάμε για internet ,και για πισίνες !


Ανυπομονώ να το επισκεφτώ και να δω από κοντά, να νιώσω εκείνους τους ναυτικούς.
Σκέψου Mastrokosta πως θα φαίνονται αυτές οι σημερινές πολυτέλειες στους τότε νέους όταν οι σημερινοί νέοι φτάσουν τα χρόνια του καπετάνιου που αναφέρεις. Και τι θα έχουν να μας δείξουν οι τότε νέοι για τις δικές τους πολυτέλειες.........

----------


## mastrokostas

Να το δούμε και με τα μάτια του τότε !
Σε όλους εσάς που το λατρεύετε !
IMG_8446.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Εγώ πιστεύω δεν είμαι και ο πιο κατάλληλος, λόγο της ηλικίας μου, να κάνω σχόλιο σε αυτό το ιστορικό πλοίο αλλά κάτι με οδήγησε να το κάνω.. 
Καταρχάς θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον Κώστα για τις φωτογραφίες που μοιράστηκε μαζί. Επίσης θα ήθελα να δώσω ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ σε όλους όσους πάλεψαν για το φέρουν στην Ελλάδα και σε όσους δούλεψαν αυτούς τους μήνες για να δώσουν την ευκαιρία σε όλους μας (και ειδικά τους πολύ νεότερους σαν και εμένα) να γνωρίσουμε ένα από τα πλοία που ταξίδευαν για χρόνια οι ναυτικοί μας!
Όταν καταφέρω και το επισκεφτώ, σίγουρα θα είναι για μένα είμαι ξεχωριστή εμπειρία αφού θέλω να ακολουθήσω το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού, επίσης θα δω σε τι συνθήκες δούλευαν οι ναυτικοί του τότε, που πιστεύω ότι ήταν εμπειρία ζωής να το κάνουν!
Και πάλι ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους όσους βοήθησαν για να το έχουμε εδώ κοντά μας!*

----------


## jkourkoulis

Συγγνώμη που βγαίνω εκτός θέματος αλλά η φωτογραφία σου mastrokosta είναι τόσο ατμοσφαιρική - καλλιτεχνική που είναι σαν διαφήμιση για τον άσπρο τράκτορα στα δεξιά της εικόνας  :Razz: .

Στο θέμα μας τώρα έχετε ακούσει πότε θα αρχίσει να δέχεται επισκέπτες και αν τελικά θα είναι δίπλα στο Αβέρωφ όπως είχε γραφτεί εδώ (νομίζω);

----------


## nkr

Αντε να το επισκεφθουμε και εμεις οι νεοτεροι για να μαθουμε και κατι παραπανω απο τα τοτε παλια και ατμοσφαιρικα ταξιδια της εποχης εκεινης.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κάθομαι και χαζέυω τις φωτογραφίες του μαστρο Κώστα. Σίγουρα ένα βαπότι που αντιπρωσοπέυει ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι της ιστορίας της Ελληνικής Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας χρειάζεται κάποια καλύτερη θέση ορατή από περισσότερους, οι φωτογραφίες του μαστρο Κώστα με πάνε καμιά πενηνταριά χρόνια πίσω που τέτοπια βαπόρια έπεφταν σε ντόκους κάθε λιμανιού του κόσμου να φορτώσουν ή να ξεφορτώσουν. Σε μεταγέρει σε κάποιο λιμάνι έτοιμο να φορτώσει κάρβουνο ή σιτηρά .

Ευχριστώ όλους όσους βοήθησαν να ζωντανέψουν μπροστά στα μάτια μας οι ιστορίες που έχουμε ακούσει.

----------


## Super Jet

Σημερα στον Πειραια.
hellas librty.JPG

----------


## sv1xv

Να και μια δική μου, χθες το απόγευμα που κατέβηκα να φωτογραφήσω το TS Empire State:

----------


## vinman

*Χθές στον Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93316

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93317

----------


## opelmanos

> *Χθές στον Πειραιά!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93316
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93317


Πω πω !!!:shock:Το πλοίο έγινε του κουτιού λές και το πήραν από την βιτρίνα και το ρίξαν στην θάλασσα!!!

----------


## Leo

Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μας πει αν είναι επισκέψιμο το πλοίο ή όχι?

----------


## Orion_v

> *Χθές στον Πειραιά!*
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93317


Ελπιζω να με συγχωρεσεις αγαπητε , πειραξα λιγο τη φωτο σου !!! 
Με ολο το σεβασμο στο θεμα , συμβολιζει ενα κομματι της ναυτικης ιστοριας του τοπου , ελπιζω να του δειξουμε ολοι μας το σεβασμο που του πρεπει.

Untitled.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Ελπιζω να με συγχωρεσεις αγαπητε , πειραξα λιγο τη φωτο σου !!! 
> Με ολο το σεβασμο στο θεμα , συμβολιζει ενα κομματι της ναυτικης ιστοριας του τοπου , ελπιζω να του δειξουμε ολοι μας το σεβασμο που του πρεπει.
> 
> Untitled.jpg


...και πολύ καλά έκανες μιας και της έδωσες έναν άλλο τόνο...πιο κοντά στην αποχή που μεσουράνησε... :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

πραγματικά υπέροχη φίλε Orion_v. Μας έστειλες στην εποχή του :Razz:

----------


## Orion_v

Ευχαριστω, αυτο που ρωτησε ο Λεο στην προηγουμενη σελιδα , αν ειναι δηλαδη επισκεψιμο το καραβι , μαλλον ενδιαφερει αρκετους , ξερουμε ?

----------


## sv1xv

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ακόμα επισκέψιμο, με δεδομένο το σημείο πρόσδεσης φαντάζομαι πως όχι, όμως έμαθα ότι έχουν γίνει αρκετές προσαρμογές και μετατροπές (π.χ. κλίμακες στα κύτη) ώστε να είναι επισκέψιμο σε μεγάλη έκταση χωρίς δυσκολίες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Eιναι ενα πανεμορφο στολιδι! 

DSCN1536.jpg

DSCN1537.jpg

DSCN1565.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Tο πλοίο δεν είναι ακόμη επισκέψιμο μιας και οι εργασίες συνεχίζονται. Μη με ρωτήσετε πότε θα είναι γιατί δεν το γνωρίζω. Στο ντόκο συνάντησα και ένα παλιό ναυτικό που είχε ταξιδέψει με λίμπερτυ, και τότε είναι που καταλαβαίνει τι σημαίνει αυτό το καράβι για τους ανθρώπους που τα ταξίδεψαν... άντε τώρα να κροσάρεις τον Ατλαντικό με 8 μιλλάκια, μέχρι να φτάσεις έχεις ξεχάσει από που ξεκίνησες!
Ανταποδίδω στις ωραίες φωτο του t.s.s.Apollon με μια πρυμνιά.

P6130040.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ελλας Λιμπερτυ*... Πειραιας 13-6-2010.

DSCN1593.jpg

DSCN1567.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πανέμορφες φωτο απο όλους σας. Και μία απο μένα. Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει θαλασσινός, που να την το έχει φωτογραφίσει. Μ' αρέσουν οι ποντικοπαγίδες!!! :Wink:  Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους θαλασσινούς φίλους. 

HELLAS LIBERTY 41.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το πανεμορφο Ελλας Λιμπερτυ αλλαξε θεση, ειναι διπλα στο Κεντρικο Λιμεναρχειο Πειραιως._

DSCN1737.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε το ιστορικό αυτό πλοίο στην θέση μπροστά από το* *Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Πειραιώς προχθές το βράδυ..*_

_P7022536.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ελλας Λιμπερτυ*..._το πλοιο του χθες που εγινε στολιδι του σημερα._ Πειραιας 4-7-2010.
DSCN2335.jpg

DSCN2336.jpg

----------


## apollo_express

Οι μηχανές του λειτουργούν;

----------


## mastrokostas

Για να το δουμε και απο μεσα λιγο ,αν και δεν ειναι ετοιμο ,αλλα μπορουμε να παρουμε μια μικρη γευση!

IMG_0528.JPG
Ενας αλουες 
IMG_0765.JPG
Η καμπινα του Πρωτου 
IMG_0730.JPG

IMG_0731.JPG
Το γραφειο του 
IMG_0732.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

συνεχεια 

IMG_0737.JPG
το γραφείο του καπετάνιου! 
IMG_0734.JPG
η καμπινα του 
IMG_0736.JPG
γραφειο χαρτων 
IMG_0738.JPG
Ο τηλεγραφος της γεφυρας
IMG_0739.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

συνεχεια 
Γεφυρα 
IMG_0740.JPG

IMG_0741.JPG

IMG_0742.JPG

Σηματοθέσιο και φωναγωγοί
IMG_0743.JPG
Εδω μπλεκονται οι εποχες ! 
IMG_0744.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

συνεχεια 

καμπινα δοκιμων !Το ιντερνετ, το ειχαν μπροστά στο καμπούνι,γι αυτο δεν φαίνεται το rοuter! :Wink: 
IMG_0745.JPG

IMG_0747.JPG
Λαβομάνος 
IMG_0746.JPG
Ψυκτης νερού ! 
IMG_0749.JPG

IMG_0751.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

συνεχεια 
Τραπεζαρία αξιωματικων . 
IMG_0762.JPG

IMG_0760.JPG

IMG_0770.JPG

IMG_0757.JPG
Βαρδιόλα ! 
IMG_0759.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φανταστικο αφιερωμα στο ιστορικο αυτο πλοιο.Ειναι πολυ θετικο που υπηρξε αυτη η ισχυρη πρωτοβουλια απο τους ελληνες πλοιοκτητες για ενα πλωτο μνημειο αλλα και ταυτοχρονα μια απιστευτη μηχανη του χρονου για ολους εμας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαταπληκτικό φωτο-ρεπορτάζ φίλε mastrokostas. Πολλά πράγματα είναι πρωτόγνωρα για πολλούς απο εμάς. Ευχαριστούμε  :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Μπραβο    Καταπληκτικη δουλεια!!!

----------


## Ellinis

> συνεχεια 
> Τραπεζαρία αξιωματικων . 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96231


Κοίτα να δεις που παραπανιόντουσαν οι παλιοί... μέχρι και πλάσμα τηλεόραση τους είχαν! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Σίγουρα μια εξαιρετική δουλειά από τους άνθρωπους του μουσείου! Κατάφεραν να μετατρέψουν το κουφάρι του Arthur Huddell στο πανέμρφο Hellas Liberty.
Kαι ας δουμε και μια σύγκριση: Πριν 10 χρόνια και σήμερα.
και όμως είναι το ίδιο πλοίο!

Image4.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν και είναι προφανές ότι η τηλεόραση ανήκει στους βατσιμάνηδες, να προσθέσουμε ότι και τα κλιματιστικά είναι για τους σύγχρονους επισκέπτες μια και δεν είχαν τότε και το μόνο μέσο δροσιάς ήταν οι ανεμιστήρες που διακρίνονται στις καμπίνες των αξιωματικών. Τότε οι ναυτικοί θεωρούσαν "πολυτέλεια" τα μπάνια (ο π΄ρωτος και ο καπετάνιος και ατομική ντουζιέρα), τις καμπίνες για το κατώτερο πλήρωμα στο ακομοδέσιο και όχι στο καμπούνι, οι ψύχτες νερού που βλέπουμε μια και ήταν μεγάλο πράγμα να υπάρχει κρύο νερό για το πλήρωμα.

Οι φωτογραφίες στην όμορφη παράθεση του Ellinis μας βοηθά να καταλάβουμε πως έπαιρναν ρημάδια στις ντάνες της αμερικής αυτά τα βαπόρια και με τον ιδρώτα τους τα ΄λεκαναν να οργώνουν τις θάλασσες. Για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα όπως είδαμε στην αρχ΄λη του θέματος τα λίμπερτυ ήταν πλοία τύπου EC δηλαδή Emergency Cargo (ship) σχεδιαμένα να φτιάχννται γρήγορα σε περίπτωση ανάγκης (Emergency) για να χρησιμοποιηθούν για όσο κρτούσε η ανάγκη. Σύμφωνα με επίσημα έγγραφα της εποχής ήταν σχεδιασμένα για το πλύ πέντε χρόνια (τόσο υπολόγιζαν ότι μπορούσε να κρατήσει μια κατάσταση ανάγκης) και οι έλληνες ναυτικοί τα κταάφεραν να ταξιδεύουν σχεδον τριάντα χρόνια από την κατασκευή τους.

Πόσοι Πρώτοι θα στριφογύριζαν στο κρεβάτι μιας καμπίνας σαν αυτή που  βλέπουμε με τη σκάψη τι πατέντα να κάνουν για να φτιάξουν μια βλάβη στη  μηχανή χωρίς ανταλλλακτικά;
Πόσοι θα ξενύχτησαν σε μια γέφυρα σαν αυτή στις φωτογραφίες με την αγωνία αν θα τη βγάλουν καθαρή μέσα σε καιρό;
 Πόσοι θα κοιτούσαν στο τσαρτ τέιμπλ (γραφέιο χαρτών) να περάσουν ξέρες και νησάκια χωρίς ραντάρ και GPS; 
Πόσοι δόκιμοι ξεκίνησαν την καριέρα τους στη θάλασσα και σε μια τέτοια ("βγες εσύ να μπω εγώ") σκέφτονταν πριν κοιμηθούν αυτούς που άφησαν πίσω και που περίμεναν από αυτούς "που πήγαν στα καράβια" να τους βοήθησυν να επιβιώσουν. 
Πόσοι θα έκαναν γιορτές με τη σκέψη στην οικογένεια πίσω σε τραπεζαρίες σαν αυτή.

----------


## Trakman

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Μ'αρέσει πολύ αυτή η θέση, μπορούν έτσι όλοι οι επιβάτες να το καμαρώσουν!

Trakakis_P7092542.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

....Πεντε πλοία που σε κάποια φάση της ζωής τους βρέθηκαν πολύ κοντα
στην διάλυση.....!!
Το ένα τη γλύτωσε στο παρά πέντε......!!
Τα άλλα ειναι στο παραπέντε,αλλα δεν φαίνεται να εχουν τύχη....!!! :Confused:

----------


## Naias II

Κρίμα είναι,θα πρέπει να τα μετατρέψουν σε μουσείο της αθάνατης ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Συγνώμη αλλά είναι σαν να συγκρίνουμε τον Καζατζίδη με την ¶τζελα Δημητρίου.
Θα παρακαλέσω θερμά να διαβάσετε τις προηγούμενες σελίδες του θματος για να καταλάβετε τι σήμάινουν τα λίμπερτυ για την ιστορία της ελληνικής εμπορικής ναυτιλίας.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Μ'αρέσει πολύ αυτή η θέση, μπορούν έτσι όλοι οι επιβάτες να το καμαρώσουν!
> 
> Trakakis_P7092542.jpg



Είναι το μόνο πλοίο που δικαιωματικά , αξίζει να πιάνει θέση μέσα στο λιμάνι!!!

----------


## seaways_lover

Έγινε πραγματικό στολίδι. Ελπίζω κι εύχομαι να γίνει δέκτης του σεβασμού που του πρέπει και του αξίζει και να παραμείνει σ’ αυτή την κατάσταση για πάντα.

----------


## Amorgos66

...δε μας λεει και κάποιος,πόσο στοιχισε η όλη επιχείρηση,... ποιος πληρώνει...,καθως και τι μέλλει γενέσθαι μετά τα πανηγυρια...

----------


## Leo

Το πόσο στοίχισε μπορεί και να το μην το μάθουμε ποτέ. Είναι αποτέλεσμα ιδιωτικής προτωβουλίας η μεταμόρφωση του από τον παροπλισμό μέχρι το στολίδι που βλέπουμε να έχει πάρει πόζα για φωτογράφους, μπροστά στο ΚΛΠ. Πρωτοστάτης της προσπάθειας είναι ο εφοπλιστής καπετάν Βασίλης Κωσταντακόπουλος και άλλοι, όσο για το τι θα γίνει μετά, θα το δείξει το μέλλον.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το σχέδιο το έχει περιγράψει ο καπετάν Βασίλης Κωνσταντακόπουλος, όπως είδαμε παλιότερα:



> Ο Βασίλης Κωνσταντακόπουλος έδωσε συνέντευξη στο ΒΗΜΑ για το Hellas Liberty, μπορείτε να τη διαβάσετε ολόκληρη εδώ http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=16&artid=258953 .
> 
> Ξεχωρίζω τις παρακάτω φράσεις:
> «Η παρέα αυτή δεν είναι κλειστή. Χωράει όλους εκείνους που εργάστηκαν ή εργάζονται για τη ναυτιλία και πρόκοψαν από αυτήν και συνεπώς μπορούν να εκτιμήσουν τον ρόλο που διαδραμάτισαν τα ευλογημένα αυτά πλοία. Η ελληνική πολιτεία συμμετέχει σε αυτή την προσπάθεια. Εκανε αυτό που κανείς από εμάς δεν μπορούσε να κάνει. Ζήτησε δηλαδή από το αμερικανικό κράτος και πέτυχε την παραχώρηση του τελευταίου “Liberty” στο ελληνικό κράτος. Ολα τα άλλα είναι δική μας δουλειά».
> 
> «Θεωρώ ότι θα ήταν ντροπή μας να ζητήσουμε ή και να δεχτούμε οικονομική ενίσχυση από το κράτος μας. Αίτημά μας ήταν, και έγινε αποδεκτό, να παραχωρηθεί μονίμως θέση ελλιμενισμού του πλοίου στο Αλσος Ναυτικής Παράδοσης στο Π. Φάληρο, όπου βρίσκεται και το θρυλικό “Αβέρωφ”, και επίσης να παραχωρηθεί η διαχείριση του πλοίου στον Ομιλο Φίλων του “Liberty” που δημιουργείται». 
> 
> «Τo “Ηellas Liberty” θα μεταφερθεί στο Πέραμα προκειμένου να εκτελεστεί σειρά εργασιών που θα το καταστήσουν ικανό να αντεπεξέλθει στον νέο ρόλο που του επιφυλάσσουμε. Πρέπει να είναι όλοι βέβαιοι ότι μοναδική μας έννοια είναι να δημιουργηθεί κάτι μοναδικό που θα ανακλά τη σπουδαία ιστορία των Ελλήνων στη θάλασσα και ακόμη περισσότερο τον σημαντικό ρόλο που διαδραμάτισαν αυτά τα “ευλογημένα” πλοία τόσο στην ανάπτυξη της Ελλάδας μετά τον Β΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο όσο και στη δημιουργία της πρώτης ναυτιλιακής δύναμης του πλανήτη».


Ήδη από το Γενάρη έχει δοθεί η διαχείρηση από το ελληνικό δημόσιο (στο οποίο έχει δωρηθεί από το αμεριοκάνικό δημόσιο). Για το χώρο στο Τροκαντερό από ό,τι βλέπω γίνονται εργασίες βυθοκορήσεων σε οπλόκληρο τον Φαληρικό όρμο.

----------


## Naias II

> Ήδη από το Γενάρη έχει δοθεί η διαχείρηση από το ελληνικό δημόσιο


Ωχχχ!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός οπότε διορθώνω 
"Από το Γενάρη έχει δοθέι η διαχείρηση από το ελληνικό δημόσιο *στην ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία.* "
Και αναφέρομαι στη φράση του Βασίλη Κωνστανατκόπουλου:
«Θεωρώ ότι θα ήταν ντροπή μας να ζητήσουμε ή και να δεχτούμε οικονομική  ενίσχυση από το κράτος μας. Αίτημά μας ήταν, και έγινε αποδεκτό, να  παραχωρηθεί μονίμως θέση ελλιμενισμού του πλοίου στο Αλσος Ναυτικής  Παράδοσης στο Π. Φάληρο, όπου βρίσκεται και το θρυλικό “Αβέρωφ”, και  επίσης να παραχωρηθεί η διαχείριση του πλοίου στον Ομιλο Φίλων του  “Liberty” που δημιουργείται». 

Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε ότι μέχρι τότε δεν είχε δοθέι απρόλα αυτά η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία κάλυψε τα έξοδα της μετραφοράς στην Ελλάδα και των πρώτων επισκευών.

----------


## lostromos

Πρωινή φωτογραφία, καθώς τα πλοία της ακτοπλοίας αναχωρούν, οι επιβάτες τους έχουν την ευκαιρία να δούν αυτή τη κούκλα.

----------


## DimitrisT

SS Hellas Liberty........
DSCF5535b.jpg

----------


## Trakman

lostromos και DimitrisT EΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ εικόνες!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το είχαν σκατζάρει για μία εβδομάδα στην ακτή Βασιλειάδη αλλά από τις 13/8 είναι πάλι μπροστά από το ΚΛΠ. ¶ντε να τελειώσουν οι εργασίες για την κατασκευή του ντόκου και να πάει στε μόνιμη θέση.

----------


## kastkon8

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΥΣ .ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΦΙΛΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΠΕΡΤΙ? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## zamas

2 ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ... ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΟΥΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ NISSOS MYKΟNOS ΓΙΑ ΣΑΜΟ 04/10/2010
hellas liberty pireaus 01 - ok.jpg
hellas liberty pireaus 02 - ok.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

Ξέρει κανείς μήπως πότε επιτέλους θα είναι επισκέψιμο για το κοινό ; Κατέβηκα για δουλειά σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι και πέρασα να το δώ από κοντά, αλλά δεν πήρα κάποια πληροφορία...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να είναι επισκέψιμο πρέπει να φτιαχτεί ο ντόκος για να δέσει. Θυμάμαι ότι το Μάιο του 2009 επισκεφτήκαμε το Θαλή το Μιλήσιο. Μας είπε ο βατσιμάνης του Θαλή ότι το ναυτικό θα έφτιαχνε τον ντόκο που δενει το Βέλος για να έλθαι το Ελλάς Λίμπερτυ. ¨οπως είναι τώρα ο ντόκος είναι πολύ μικρός για το βαπόρι (κατά τη γνώμη μου, κάθε ένσταση δεκτή). Ο ντόκος έχει μήκος πε΄ριπου 43 μέτρα και το Ελλάς Λίμπερτ έχει μήκος 135 μέτρα, δήλαδή δεν γτάνει ούτε το ένα τρίτο. Επίσης πρέπει να πάει πιο βαθια η τσαμαδούρα δεξια από το Βέλος, ακόμα και για να μπει δίπλα από τον Αβέρωφ αν δεν μπορεί να φτιαχτέι ο ντόκος πάλι πρέπει να αλλάξουν οι τσαμαδούρες. Στια παρακάτω σκαριφήμτα φάινεται ο υπάρχων ντόκος σε σχέση με το Ελλάς Λίμπερτυ.
Μέχρι να βρεθεί χώρος το πάνε από σκάτζα σε σκάτζα από του Βασιλειάδη στο ΚΛΠ και αντίστροφα. Ελπίζω ότι στα έργα που γίνονται στο Φαληρικό όρμο να περιλαμβάνονται και αυτές οι εργασίες.
Averof1.jpg
libertydock1.jpg
liderydock2.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

Παναγιώτη σε ευχαριστώ.Πιο κατατοπιστικός δεν θα μπορούσες να γίνεις ! 

Επίσης αν κατάλαβα καλά εκεί που είναι τα δύο ιστορικά πολεμικά μας με την προσθήκη και του Λίμπερτυ θα γίνει ό χώρος κάτι σαν ναυτικό μουσείο.Σούπερ θα είναι !  :Very Happy:

----------


## zamas

ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ HELLAS LIBERTY ΣΤΟΝ  ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 27/10/10 *time:12:50*

hellas liberty.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία απο μένα στις 13/10/2010, χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του :Wink:  :Razz: . 


HELLAS LIBERTY 44 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## kastkon8

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΧ/ΣΙΟ? ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΦΡΕΣΚΑΡΩ ΤΗ ΜΝΗΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ ΜΑΘΗΤΕΥΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΜΑΘΗΤΗΣ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟΥ ΑΚΟΜΑ

----------


## roussosf

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΧ/ΣΙΟ? ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΦΡΕΣΚΑΡΩ ΤΗ ΜΝΗΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ ΜΑΘΗΤΕΥΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΜΑΘΗΤΗΣ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟΥ ΑΚΟΜΑ


πηγαινε εδω
και θα ψαξω και για αλλες

----------


## kastkon8

MIA MONAΔΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΑΦΩΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ. ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΟΙ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΣΥΧΡΟΝΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ SMOKE DETECTOR ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΟΥ

----------


## Apostolos

Σε όλο το πλοίο έχουν μπει σύστημα πυρανιχνευσης

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πειραιάς 5-12-2010.*

DSC_0399.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Nissos Mykonos. Υπέροχη :Wink: .

----------


## Apostolos

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΧ/ΣΙΟ? ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΦΡΕΣΚΑΡΩ ΤΗ ΜΝΗΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ ΜΑΘΗΤΕΥΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΜΑΘΗΤΗΣ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟΥ ΑΚΟΜΑ


 
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους παλιούς ναυτικούς που έδωσαν την ψυχή τους σε αυτά τα ηρωικά πλοία...
Ευχαριστούμε τον καπτα Βαγγέλη Κούζιλο για την προσπάθεια του και την καταπληκτική φυλοξενία...
Υπάρχει και συνέχεια...

hl bridge.jpg HL ENGINE1.jpg HL ENGINE2.jpg HL ENGINE3.jpg HL ENGINE4.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο το φίλο Apostolos από ένα πλοίο ιστορικό, που πολλοί  παλαιότεροι εργάστηκαν σε αυτό και ήλθε η ώρα να το γνωρίσουμε και μεις οι νεότεροι. Ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## kastkon8

EYXAΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΧ/ΣΙΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΣΕΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΔΕΚΑΕΠΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΡΥΦΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΑΔΩΝΩ ΤΑ ΒΑΚΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΡΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΡΙΓΓΑ ΜΕ ΝΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΔΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΣΟΥ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΕΡΙΧΝΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΑΥΡΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΤΑΓΕ ΣΤΑ ΜΟΥΤΡΑ ....ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ

----------


## ChiefMate

> EYXAΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΧ/ΣΙΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΣΕΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΔΕΚΑΕΠΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΡΥΦΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΑΔΩΝΩ ΤΑ ΒΑΚΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΡΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΡΙΓΓΑ ΜΕ ΝΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΔΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΣΟΥ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΕΡΙΧΝΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΑΥΡΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΤΑΓΕ ΣΤΑ ΜΟΥΤΡΑ ....ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ


Respect!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

*Μόνιμα στον Πειραιά το “Hellas Liberty”*

Πηγή: theseanation.gr

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχα νέα απο το φίλο DimitrisT, για ένα Θρύλο της Ελληνικής ναυτιλίας.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πολύ καλή είδηση μιας και εκεί είναι ο φυσικός χώρος για ένα Λίμπερτυ.
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες φαίνεται οτι κάπου εκεί πρυμνοδέτησαν και τα πρώτα λίμπερτυ που έφτασαν στον κατεστραμένο Πειραιά τους πρώτους μήνες μετά την απελευθέρωση από τους Γερμανούς.

liberty7.jpg liberty70.jpg
πηγή: www.amw.gov.au

----------


## kastkon8

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ .ΕΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ LBERTY ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΗ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΜΕΛΟΣ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΙΟΥΧΟΣ Α!ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και ένας από τους λόγους που το ΕΛΛΑΣ ΛΙΜΠΕΡΤΥ διατηρήθηκε ως μουσείο, είναι να αποτίσει ένα φόρο τιμής και στο ρόλο που έπαιξαν τα Λίμπερτυ στο β' παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, θεώρησα καλό να ψάξω να βρω τι ρόλο έπαιξε το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο στον πόλεμο.
Το ARTHUR M. HUDDELL λοιπόν ταξίδευε στον Ατλαντικό κροσάροντας τον ωκεανό σε επτά μετ' επιστροφής ταξίδια.
Τα παρθενικό ταξίδι του πλοίου ξεκίνησε στις 13 Ιανουαρίου 1944 από τη Νέα Υόρκη και προορισμός ήταν τα Loch Ewe και Μethil στη Σκωτία και το Southen στην Αγγλία. Για τους οπτικούς τύπους να και ο σχετικός χάρτης:
voyage 1.jpg

Το πλοίο μετά επέστρεψε στην Αμερική και στις 3 Απριλίου ξεκίνησε για ένα νέο ταξίδι, αυτή τη φορά στη Μεσόγειο και στο λιμάνι του Οράν στο Μαρόκο. Η απόβαση στη Βόρια Αφρική είχε ήδη γίνει και το ΑRTHUR M. HUDDELL μετέφερε εφόδια.
Το πλοίο επιστρέφει στην Αμερική για να ξεκινήσει ένα ακόμη κροσάρισμα στο Southend, πάντα ως μέρος μιας νηοπομπής. Θα επιστρέψει στη Νεα Υόρκη την πρωτοχρονιά του 1945. 
Και ο χάρτης με τα δυο παραπάνω ταξίδια:
voyage 2-3.jpg 

Στη συνέχεια το Λίμπερτυ θα κάνει δυο ταξίδια, ένα προς τη Νάπολη και ένα προς τη Μασσαλία με σταθμό στο Οράν. Τώρα πια είχε γίνει και η απόβαση στη Νότια Ευρώπη και τα φορτηγά καράβια των συμμάχων μεταφέραν εφόδια και υλικά πολέμου για να υποστηρίξουν τις δυνάμεις τους. Το ΑRTHUR M. HUDDELL στις 2 Μαϊου είχε αποπλεύσει από την Οράν για τη Νεα Υόρκη και κάπου εκεί το πλήρωμα του θα έμαθε την παράδοση της Γερμανίας. 
Και ο χάρτης με αυτά τα δυο ταξίδια:
voyage 4-5.jpg

Μετά το Λίμπερτυ έκανε -ασυνόδευτο πλέων- άλλα δυο ταξίδια ένα προς Μασσαλία και Οράν και το τελευταίο του προς το Κάρντιφ της Ουαλλίας. 
voyage 6-7.jpg

Θα επιστρέψει στη Νεα Υόρκη στις 3 Σεπτεμβρίου 1945 και με τον β' παγκόσμιο να έχει πλέον λήξει, το πλοίο θα οδηγηθεί στις 22 του μήνα στο James River της Virginia όπου και θα παροπλιστεί μαζί με εκατοντάδες άλλα Λίμπερτυ που είχαν εκπληρώσει το λόγο ναυπήγησης τους.
Όπως τα υπολόγισα στους 20 περίπου μήνες δράσης στον Ατλανικό το ΑRTHUR M. HUDDELL διένυσε γύρω στα 53 χιλιάδες ναυτικά μίλια.

----------


## Leo

*Ο άνθρωπος* που μας χάρισε αυτόν τον θησαυρό, δεν είναι πια κοντά μας. Καλό ταξίδι καπετάνιε, σ ευχαριστούμε, θα σε θυμόμαστε πάντα.

Πηγή: Marinews

----------


## Eng

Πραγματικά ο όρος "Ευπατρίδης" των χαρακτηριζει απόλυτα. Και μαλιστα θα έλεγα και "Ανθρωπος" με την εννοια που πια εχει..ξεχαστει στα χρονια μας.
Καλο ταξιδι..

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Ο "αποχαιρετισμός" του καπετάν Βασίλη*

_Ήταν Ιούλιος του 2006 όταν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά κατέπλευσε ένα νεότευκτο, επιβλητικό κοντενεράδικο. Το μήκος του 330 μέτρα, το πλάτος του 43 μέτρα, η μεταφορική ικανότητα ήταν και είναι βέβαια 9.500 containers και η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που ανέπτυσσε έφθανε τα_ 25,4 knots* . Το πλέον σημαντικό όμως ήταν η Ελληνική σημαία που ανέμιζε στο κατάρτι του και το λιμάνι νηολογίου του στην πρύμνη του.* 
_Το ολοκαίνουριο αυτό πλοίο κατέπλευσε με πλοικτήτρια εταιρία την Costamare, του καπετάν Βασίλη Κωνσταντακόπουλου και ναυλωμένο από την Κινεζική εταιρία Cosco._
_Στον Πειραιά στήνεται μεγάλη εκδήλωση υποδοχής. Πραγματική γιορτή, εξαιρετικά υψηλών προδιαγραφών. Σημαίες της Ελλάδας και της Κίνας ανέμιζαν παντού ενώ τα χρώματα των δύο χωρών κυριαρχούσαν στην υποδοχή του καπετάν Βασίλη και του πολύ στενού του φίλου και προέδρου της Cosco, captain Wei Jiafou._
_Ήταν η ώρα, ο καπετάν Βασίλης να δώσει μία ακόμα ικανοποίηση στη χώρα του ή μάλλον δύο. Πρώτον, την έναρξη συνεργασίας του με τον κινεζικό κολοσσό που ακούει στο όνομα COSCO και δεύτερο, το όνομα της Ελλάδας που θα κοσμούσε πλέον το μεγάλο εμπορικό καράβι που σε συνδυασμό με το όνομα της κινεζικής εταιρία, συμβόλιζε την έναρξη μιας μακροχρόνιας συνεργασίας των Κινέζων με τη χώρα μας, παρά τις όποιες αντιδράσεις είχαν μέχρι τότε εκφραστεί από μερίδα εργαζόμενων του ΟΛΠ._

*Διαβάστε περισσότερα ΕΔΩ*

----------


## mastrokostas

Μια πλώρη που δεν κουράζωμε να την χαζεύω, αλλά και να την φωτογραφίζω !
IMG_0654.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Και όπως πάντα την φωτογραφίζεις ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Και γω φίλε mastrokostas δεν βαριέμαι να το χαζεύω και να το φωτογραφίζω όπως βλέπεις. 
Χαρισμένη σε σένα, Trakman, Maroulis Nikos, Eng, Leo, Ellinis και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Razz: 

S.S. HELLAS LIBERTY 45 13-01-2011.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια όχι τόσο καλή φωτογραφία μια και είναι σούρουπο αλλά δείχνει ότι στο βαπόρι ανάβουν κανονικά τα φώτα αγκυροβολίας και όπως πρόσεξα ένα βράδυ αν'αβουν και φω΄τα καταστρώματος. Είναι σαν να ετοιμαζεται αν φορτώσει...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το πρωί ήμουν για μια δουλειά στον Πειραιά και βλέπω την παρακάτω εικόνα
Shenir.jpg

Κοντέυω να πάθω εγκεφαλικό μου έρχεται ο συνειρμός του πρόσφατου θανάτου του καπετάν Βασίλη Κωνσταντακόπουλου που είχε αναλάβει μεγάλο μέρος για την αποκατάστασης κι τη συντήρησης. Και πάνω που μου  περνάει από το μυαλό το "τι έκαναν οι κεαρατάδες το πουλήσανε" βλέπω κάτι τύπους στο ντόκο να στήνουν κάτι κασόνια βαρέλια κ.λπ. για να του ρωτήσω "τι γλίνεται ρε παιδιά". Και ευτυχώς αυτοί μου είπαν ότι θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για σκηνικό κάποιας ξένης ταινίας (πολεμικής αν κατάλαβα καλά) και για  μερικές μέρες θα γίνονται γυρίσματα σε αυτό, και ησύχασα. Οπότε μην τρομάξετε αν δείτε τίποτα παράξενο.

----------


## Leo

Κι εγώ το ίδιο έπαθα μέχρι να διαβάσω αυτό που έγραψες Παναγιώτη. Όμως αυτό είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία για έσοδα και την συντήρηση του βαποριού. 

Με την ευκαιρία, αυτό το βαπόρι τώρα, είναι επισκέψιμο? Μπορέι κάποιος, που δεν έχει μέσον να το επισκεφθεί? Λειτουργεί σαν μουσείο? Τι ξέρουμε για αυτά?

----------


## mastrokostas

Το έπαθα το εγκεφαλικό πρωί-πρωί μέχρι να διαβάσω το κείμενο !:roll:

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτά τα γράφουν φίλε Παναγιώτη σαν τίτλο, Π.Χ "στο πλοίο θα γυρίστει ταινία" και μετά όλα τα άλλα :Wink: .
Ήταν Star τα Liberty λέτε να πάρει και Oscar για τη συντήρηση του πλοίου. :Surprised:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zamas

> ... ότι θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για σκηνικό κάποιας ξένης ταινίας (πολεμικής αν κατάλαβα καλά) και για  μερικές μέρες θα γίνονται γυρίσματα σε αυτό, και ησύχασα. Οπότε μην τρομάξετε αν δείτε τίποτα παράξενο.


hellas liberty piraeus 02 - ok.jpg hellas liberty piraeus 01 - ok.jpg

*2 φωτογραφιες που εβγαλα 11/03* μια μακρυνη και μια κοντινη οπου φαίνετε κάποια δεξιωση ή καποιο event που έγινε πανω στο πλοίο.

----------


## mastrokostas

Γυαλίζει ο Σημ της μηχανής τα δυο ποδάρια.
IMG_1271.jpg


IMG_1287.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σ' αυτό το βαπόρι βλέπεις να ζωντανεύουν μπροστά στα μάτια σου όλες οι ιστορίες που έχεις ακούσει από παλιούς ναυτικούς...

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία του μαστρο Κώστα αν δεν κάνω λάθος βλέπουμε λεπτομέρεια από ένα από τα  rods (βάκτρα επίσημα) των ατμοσυρτών και στη δεύτερη πρέπει να είναι ένα από τα βάκτρα των εμβόλων. Τα έχω σημειώσει με 1 και 2 αντίστοιχα στο συνημμένο διάγραμμα για να προσανατολιστούμε.
λιμπερτυ copy.jpg
Έχουμε ακούσει ιστορίες για αυτά:



> Αγαπητοι συναδελφοι ξερει καποιος μια που μιλαμε για αξονα και προπελα αν υπαρχει ο αξωνας και λειπει μονο ο tail shuft  η ολοκληρος απο το τουνελι? Και κατι απο παλια σαν κουιζ, σημερα ο μηχανικος στην κωλοτσεπη εχει φακο και γαλικο, τοτε ειχε βαριοπουλα και λοσταρι γιατι?





> Η βαριοπουλα ηταν για να χτυπανε τα rods των ατμοσυρτων και το λοσταρι για να ξεκολανε τα εβολα απο τα βοηθητικα μηχανηματα γιατι ως γνωστον ολλα ηταν παλινδρομικα





> EYXAΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΧ/ΣΙΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΣΕΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΔΕΚΑΕΠΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΡΥΦΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΑΔΩΝΩ ΤΑ ΒΑΚΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΡΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΡΙΓΓΑ ΜΕ ΝΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΔΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΣΟΥ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΕΡΙΧΝΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΑΥΡΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΤΑΓΕ ΣΤΑ ΜΟΥΤΡΑ ....ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ

----------


## kastkon8

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΑΛΑΤΕ ΤΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΚΗΝΙΟ.
  ΤΙ ΘΑ ΛΕΓΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΑΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι στα σχεδιά μας να διοργανώσουμε κάτι τέτοιο μόλις γίνει πλήρως επισκέψιμο και αρχίσει η λειτουργία του μουσείου που. Νομίζω ότι δεν θα αργήσει αυτή η στιγμή.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια που πιάσαμε τη μηχανή και για να πάρετε μια γεύση από την επίσκεψη που ετοιμάζουμε ας δούμε το ψυγείο της μηχανής.
Στο ψυγείο εκτονώνεται ο ατμός από τους κυλίνδρους της μηχανής (που έιδαμε παραπάνω) και ψύχεται ώστε να συμπυκνωθεί και να πάει πάλι στα καζάνια.
LertyCond.jpg pg9.jpgπηγή σχεδίου
Όπως είδαμε* παλιότερα* το κενό στο ψυγείο έφταν τις 26 ίντσες. Δηλαδή η πίεση ήταν κατά 26 ίντσες κατώτερη από την ατμοσφάιρική πίεση που είναι περίπου 30 ίντσες δηλαδή ήταν περίπου 87% του απόλυτου κενού.
Το κενό στο ψυγείο είναι σημαντικό γιατί έτσι εκτονώνεται σωστά ο ατμός και λειτουργεί σωστά ο θερμοδυναμικός κύκλος (στην παλιότερη συζήτηση στο σύνδεσμο παραπάνω είχαμε πει περισσότερα για το θερμοδυναμικό κύκλο). Αν δεν εχει κανό στο ψυγείο δεν εκτονώνεται σωστά ο ατμός και δεν έχει τη σωστή απόδοση η μηχανή.

Έτσι σε ένα χιώτικο λίμπερτι ο καπετάνιος κοιτούσε το ημερολόγιο και τα μίλια στην παρκέτα (είπαμε για αυτή *εδώ*) κι έβλεπε ότι το βαπόρι δεν έπιανε την ταχύτητα που χρειαζόταν για να βγει το ταξίδι σύμφωνα με το ναυλοσύμφωνο. Οπότε ο χιώτης καπετάνιος φωνάζει τον συμπατριώτη του πρώτο μηχανικό να του γκρινιάξει:

«'Εν μου λες, Μάστορα, ιντάχει τό βαπόριν και εv τρέχει;»

«'Εν σου τώχω πει; Εν έχομεν κενόν λέων σου και πάλιν.
Εν έχομεν κενόν στο ψυγείον ! »

«Αναθεμάν σε! Όλο εν έχομεν κενόν, εν έχομεν κενόν! Γκαλά. Τώρα που θα πάμεν στο πόρτο βάλε στην λίσταν, στις προβίζιες, να σου αγοράσωμεν και κενόν.»

(Όπως έχω πει στο βαπόρι αυτό ζωντανεύουν μπροστά σου όλες οι ναυτικές ιστορίες που έχεις ακούσει)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Να'σαι καλά Παναγιώτη, μου θύμισες πολλές παρόμοιες ιστορίες.Έχεις ακούσει όμως αγγλικά ή ισπανικά με καρδαμυλίτικη προφορά; Εκεί να δεις!

----------


## Ellinis

Η γωνία λήψης δεν είναι η ίδια αλλά μας δίνει μια εικόνα για να συγκρίνουμε πως ήταν το καράβι όταν ήταν παροπλισμένο στην Αμερική και πως έγινε σήμερα. Η πρώτη φωτογραφία πρέπει να τραβήχτηκε πριν 10 χρόνια όταν το ζητούσε να το πάρει μια αμερικάνικη οργάνωση, κάπως παραστρατιωτική θα έλεγα. Μάλιστα ρίχνανε αρκετή χολή στην ιστοσελίδα τους για τους Έλληνες που θέλανε να τους το "φάνε"...

Image1.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Να δουμε και σε ενα τετοιο μηχανοστασιο ,πως ξεκινα ο μηχανικος ,βαζοντας το καζανι μπροστα για να ανεβασει ατμο κτλ

----------


## lostromos

Μεγαλείο όταν αρίζει να γυρίζει ο στρόφαλος!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μεγαλείο όταν αρίζει να γυρίζει ο στρόφαλος!


Ειναι πραγματικο μοναδικο !!!!

----------


## roussosf

> Να δουμε και σε ενα τετοιο μηχανοστασιο ,πως ξεκινα ο μηχανικος ,βαζοντας το καζανι μπροστα για να ανεβασει ατμο κτλ


τι μου θύμησες Κωστα ..............
Δ/Π NΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ
με την υψηλή στο καζανι στις 250lb :Uncomfortableness: 
μιλάμε για πολλές εξαωρίες υπόλογος στο καζάνι
και εκείνη η ριμάδα η μαλαστούπα.......................

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 21 έως τις 24 Σεπτεμβρίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τις καθιερωμένες εργασίες συντήρησης. Πραγματικά όμορφο στιγμιότυπο να βλέπεις ένα ιστορικό πλοίο να δεξαμενίζεται σε μια εξίσου ιστορική δεξαμενή!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο πρέπει από χθες-προχθές να έχει βγει στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. Καμία.......φωτο δεν βγήκε?????????

----------


## proussos

DSCN2879.jpg

*21/09/2015 το HELLAS LIBERTY εισέρχεται στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε proussos. Είπα και γω κανένας δεν το τίμησε?

----------


## Ellinis

Στο αρχείο της αμερικανικής MARAD (Maritime Administration) βρίσκεται και το μητρώο με τις αλλαγές στη διαχείρηση/ιδιοκτησία του πλοίου καθώς και οι περίοδοι παροπλισμού του:

Arthur M Huddell-1.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

> Από τον Σεπτέμβριο, ενδεχομένως να αλλάξει "στέγη" και το πλωτό μουσείο της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας το "Hellas Liberty", το οποίο τώρα φιλοξενείται στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Εξετάζεται η πιθανότητα να βάλει πλώρη για την απέναντι ακτή του Φλοίσβου, δίπλα στο θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ.


Σύμφωνα με το σημερινό άρθρο της Ναυτεμπορικής *Χ - rays από τους Κινέζους στον ΟΛΠ*, πιθανώς το Hellas Liberty να ρυμουλκηθεί στον Φλοίσβο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σύμφωνα με το σημερινό άρθρο της Ναυτεμπορικής *Χ - rays από τους Κινέζους στον ΟΛΠ*, πιθανώς το Hellas Liberty να ρυμουλκηθεί στον Φλοίσβο.


Γιά το σιλό προηγουμένως υπήρχε πρόθεση  να γίνει μουσείο εναλίων αρχαιοτήτων.Τώρα οι Κινέζοι φαίνεται να έχουν άλλη γνώμη.
Εκείνο που φοβάμαι ότι γιά εμάς τους καραβολάτρες πιθανόν να δυσκολέψουν τα πράγματα.

----------


## sv1xv

Και εγώ εκτιμώ ότι με την κινεζοποίηση του ΟΛΠ η πρόσβαση στο λιμάνι για αργόσχολους καραβολάτρες θα γίνει αρκετά πιο δύσκολη, ιδίως για όσους δεν έχουν άμεσο επαγγελματικό αντικείμενο εκεί μέσα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ηταν θεμα χρονου με κινεζους ή μη να δυσκολεψει η προσβαση στους ντοκους του λιμανιου δυστυχως.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και εγώ εκτιμώ ότι με την κινεζοποίηση του ΟΛΠ η πρόσβαση στο λιμάνι για αργόσχολους καραβολάτρες θα γίνει αρκετά πιο δύσκολη, ιδίως για όσους δεν έχουν άμεσο επαγγελματικό αντικείμενο εκεί μέσα.


Εκτός απο επαγγελματική σχέση,υποθέτω θα επιτρέπεται γιά όσους κάποια σχέση με αναχωρούν ή καταπλέον πλοίο αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι πέραν αυτού θα είναι δύσκολο να πάει κανείς πιό πέρα.
Οπότε μάλλον θα κυνηγάμε τα κοντινά ταξίδια γιά φωτογράφιση κ χάζι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κατάπλους στον Πειραιά με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ από Μεστά κ δίπλα μου στιχομυθία ανάμεσα σε 30άρηδες Χιώτες ναυτικούς στη θέα του ΗΕLLAS LIBΕRTY:
"Aυτό με αναστολή είναι;"" Όχι,μουσείο είναι."' Τρία αμπάρια έχει".
Θλιβερό να βλέπεις νέους ναυτικούς να αγνοούν την ιστορία της ναυτιλίας μας κ το κυριότερο να μην μπορούν να διακρίνουν πόσα αμπάρια έχει το λίμπερτυ...

----------


## tripontikas

> Το πλοίο πρέπει από χθες-προχθές να έχει βγει στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. Καμία.......φωτο δεν βγήκε?????????


Mετα σχεδον 2 χρονια απο τον δεξαμενισμο και οι δικες μου φωτο .
IMG_20150923_120313.jpgIMG_20150923_120711.jpgIMG_20150923_120648.jpgIMG_20150923_121014.jpgIMG_20150923_121200.jpg

----------


## tripontikas

Και καποιες ακομη ,με λιγο διαφορετικη οπτικη γωνια σε τετραδες .

IMG_20150923_120503.jpgIMG_20150923_121849.jpgIMG_20150923_121606.jpgIMG_20150923_121652.jpg

----------


## tripontikas

IMG_20150923_120551.jpgIMG_20150923_121656.jpgIMG_20150923_121804.jpgIMG_20150923_121854.jpg

----------


## tripontikas

IMG_20150923_122055.jpgIMG_20150923_122118.jpgIMG_20150923_122150.jpgIMG_20150923_120544.jpg

----------


## tripontikas

IMG_20150923_120704.jpgIMG_20150923_121732.jpgIMG_20150923_121738.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στα λίμπερτις υπηρέτησαν χιλιάδες ελλήνων ναυτικών,αρκετοί των οποίων εξελίχθηκαν σε στελέχη ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών αλλά κ σε πλοιοκτήτες.Μέχρι την δεκαετία του 80 δεν υπήρχε έλληνας ναυτικός που να μην έχει μπαρκάρει με αυτά ακόμη κ στο ξεκίνημα της καριέρας του.
Επειδή οι συνθήκες της ζωής ήταν διαφορετικές από ό,τι σήμερα,τα μπάρκα ήταν μεγάλα.Να σκεφθείτε ο θείος μου κ νονός μου,με βάφτισε μόλις 40 ημερών το 1960 διότι θα έφευγε γιά 4-5 χρόνια με ένα λίμπερτυ του Γεωρ. Λιβανού...

----------


## tripontikas

> Στα λίμπερτις υπηρέτησαν χιλιάδες ελλήνων ναυτικών,αρκετοί των οποίων εξελίχθηκαν σε στελέχη ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών αλλά κ σε πλοιοκτήτες.Μέχρι την δεκαετία του 80 δεν υπήρχε έλληνας ναυτικός που να μην έχει μπαρκάρει με αυτά ακόμη κ στο ξεκίνημα της καριέρας του.
> Επειδή οι συνθήκες της ζωής ήταν διαφορετικές από ό,τι σήμερα,τα μπάρκα ήταν μεγάλα.Να σκεφθείτε ο θείος μου κ νονός μου,με βάφτισε μόλις 40 ημερών το 1960 διότι θα έφευγε γιά 4-5 χρόνια με ένα λίμπερτυ του Γεωρ. Λιβανού...


Αυτο ξερω και εγω απο συγγενεις και φιλους που ειναι ανω των 70 χρονων σημερα . Μπαρκο λιγοτερο των 2χρονων δεν υπηρχε . Καπετανιος ξαδελφος περιμενει ποτε θα το επισκεφθουμε για να μου κανει ''ξεναγηση'' στο SS HELLAS LIBERTY .
Οι 3 τελευταιες με την πρυμη , μαλλον οι ωραιοτερες . Αρκετα νομιζω μονοπωλησα το θεμα . 
IMG_20150923_121600.jpgIMG_20150923_121529.jpgIMG_20150923_121524.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτο ξερω και εγω απο συγγενεις και φιλους που ειναι ανω των 70 χρονων σημερα . Μπαρκο λιγοτερο των 2χρονων δεν υπηρχε . Καπετανιος ξαδελφος περιμενει ποτε θα το επισκεφθουμε για να μου κανει ''ξεναγηση'' στο SS HELLAS LIBERTY .
> Οι 3 τελευταιες με την πρυμη , μαλλον οι ωραιοτερες . Αρκετα νομιζω μονοπωλησα το θεμα . 
> IMG_20150923_121600.jpgIMG_20150923_121529.jpgIMG_20150923_121524.jpg


Κοίταξε να δεις,αν είναι κάποιοι που είχαν κάνει στα 2 τελευταία,τα ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΚΟΡΥΖΗΣ κ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Φ.ΑΝΔΡΕΑΔΗΣ του Ανδρεάδη,ίσως κ να είναι γύρω στα 65. Παρεμπιπτόντως ο θείος της μάννας μου ήταν καπετάνιος στο πρώτο.Κ από τα 2 σόγια ήμασταν ναυτικοί βλέπεις.
Γιά περισσότερα λίμπερτις,ρίξε μιά ματιά στο θέμα που είχα ανοίξει στα ιστορικά της ποντοπόρου,Chios Maritime Γ.Μ.Λιβανός.
Όχι δεν μονοπωλείς το θέμα,ενδιαφέρουσες φωτό.

----------


## Joyrider

Το YT σε μια περιήγηση που έκανα ψάχνοντας ταξιδιωτικές πληροφορίες, μου πέταξε ένα βίντεο του Vic Stefanu (προφανώς είναι ελληνοαμερικανός) από περιήγηση στο πλοίο, ομολογουμένως πολύ εντυπωσιακή αφού περιλαμβάνει και το μηχανοστάσιο. 
Σχετικά μ' αυτά που λέτε πιο πάνω περί της διάρκειας των ταξιδιών των συγγενών, θυμάμαι κι εγώ και μου έχει εντυπωθεί με πικρία τώρα στα 51 μου, πως θυμάμαι τον πατέρα μου να λείπει από το σπίτι για κάμποσα χρόνια και να μεγαλώνουμε κι εγώ και η αδερφή μου με την μάνα μας και τους παππούδες, δεν μας έλειψε βέβαια τίποτα ποτέ, είχαμε καλά παιδικά χρόνια, αλλά η έλλειψη του πατέρα μας, μας έχει μείνει εντυπωμένη.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου όπως ήταν παροπλισμένο στην Αμερική πριν το παραλάβουμε. Στα 12 χρόνια που είναι στην Ελλάδα έχει μετατραπεί σε ένα πραγματικό κόσμημα.

hudell2.jpg Huddell2-thumb.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

https://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread...358#post637358

Κάρτα QSL από το σχετικό ραδιοερασιτεχνικό event στο SS Hellas Liberty, στο αντίστοιχο forum.

----------

